# Israel on Sunday confiscated nearly 1,000 acres of privately owned Palestinian land near an Israeli



## pbel (Apr 5, 2015)

The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending its waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...

When the dust clears Israel will be in danger because above all she has wanted an East/West war;  in the next generation she will get her wish if she doesn't accept a two state solution and give back what she stole beyond the Green-Line in nineteen sixty seven Land- Grab!


Israel confiscates nearly 1 000 acres of Palestinian land in the West Bank Al Jazeera America
Israel on Sunday confiscated nearly 1,000 acres of privately owned Palestinian land near an Israeli settlement south of Bethlehem in the West Bank — a move described by Israeli rights group Peace Now as “unprecedented in its scope since the 1980s."

Settlements built on Palestinian land occupied by Israel, including East Jerusalem, are deemed illegal by the United Nations. Israel’s refusal to halt their construction and expansion has at times arrested the peace process and increased resentment and distrust among Palestinians.

In a statement published on its website, Peace Now condemned the latest land confiscation and said it further damaged the chance of achieving a lasting peace between Israelis and Palestinians based on a two-state solution.

The group also said the move ran contrary to the “new diplomatic horizon” that Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu spoke of earlier this month, even as Israel and Hamas exchanged blows in a deadly battle that devastated the Gaza Strip.

“Peace Now views this declaration as proof that Prime Minister Netanyahu does not aspire for a new ‘Diplomatic Horizon’ but rather, he continues to put obstacles to the two state vision and promote a one state solution,” the group said.

Later on Sunday, a U.S. State Department official characterized the land confiscation as "counterproductive” and urged Israel to “reverse” its decision.

British Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond echoed that call on Monday, saying the move had the potential to reignite violence between the two parties.

"This is a particularly ill-judged decision that comes at a time when the priority must be to build on the cease-fire in Gaza. It will do serious damage to Israel's standing in the international community," Hammond said.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 5, 2015)

pbel said:


> The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascist who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending it waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> 
> When the dust clears Israel will be in danger because above all she has wanted an East/West war;  in the next generation she will get her wish if she doesn't accept a two state solution and give back what she stole beyond the Green-Line in nineteen sixty seven Land- Grab!
> Israel confiscates nearly 1 000 acres of Palestinian land in the West Bank Al Jazeera America
> ...


Awwww!  Tuff titty.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 5, 2015)

pbel said:


> The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending it waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> 
> When the dust clears Israel will be in danger because above all she has wanted an East/West war;  in the next generation she will get her wish if she doesn't accept a two state solution and give back what she stole beyond the Green-Line in nineteen sixty seven Land- Grab!
> 
> ...


 
*Settlements built on Palestinian land*

Palestinian land, what's that?


----------



## pbel (Apr 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascist who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending it waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> ...


Naw, its not Tuff titty hosshiite, People like you and the Israeli Fascists are going to end up in the dustbin of History, give it time.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 5, 2015)

So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 5, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


*I say wipe Gaza the hell out and put in pig farms and rib joints.*


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 5, 2015)

Coyote said:


> So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?


Old news from August 2014.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

Coyote said:


> So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?


They do it here.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?
> ...



ah...deceptive OP.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 5, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?
> ...



Do they only confiscate black-owned land?


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2015)

Coyote said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No, white-owned.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 5, 2015)

Gva ot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

So much for the claim that Israeli Jews "purchase" all their land.


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascist who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending it waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> ...


Not Tough Titties..Hoss....it is these CRIMINAL ACTS that have turned the world against Israel.....What Israel are doing is inciting and Creating War with the Palestinians....I think the World on behalf of the Palestinians should put ARMED FORCES and a shoot on site policy any Israeli trespassing on Palestinian Land....Israel is not Genuine,in its dealings with anyone........They cry wolf, so silly sods like you WEEP for them...and like the idiot you are(at times) YOU DO in the most obsequious way.Hoss it's HORRIBLE TO WATCH YOU DEMEAN YOURSELF IN THIS WAY.........STOP BEING A SILLY SOD....your friend steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Yet another 2-BIT Bible Basher from the Deep,Deep South........Fcuk Me I thought  all you pricks were extinct........You are a NUT.


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending it waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> ...


FCUK WIT


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


 
What are you whining about now?


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


*I live in Arizona thank you. God and Country and of course GUNS. So get in your Pirus and roll your ass down to whatever pro-homo meeting you want.*


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You Know Not The Minute Nor The Hour...................Now I will drink my Verdello


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


We imprison people like you in Australia.......you are called VERMIN here,just to let you know Big Mouth-Small Brain.

I have met a few Americans like you...."GOD and COUNTRY and GUNS!!!!!Patriotically, proudly waving your American Flag............THAT IS MADE IN THE "PEOPLES REPUBLIC OF CHINA"............You are a joke BOY...Dark Fury who lives at the ASS END OF THE WORLD.....LOL....You are a joke BOY a fcuking JOKE......I'm theliq I KICK ASS BIG TIME


----------



## Coyote (Apr 5, 2015)

*Folks...let's get back on topic.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


 
The minute or the hour you'll stop whining.


----------



## theliq (Apr 6, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


No Todd the meaning of "You Know Not The Minute Nor The Hour" is that the person,You in this instant.....Knows Nothing yet Assumes Everything...nothing to do with Whining.....Your use is out of context ........Steve,still educating illiterate Wannabee's......LOL...shit I'm good


----------



## theliq (Apr 6, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


PS..What's Verdello Todd ???


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2015)

pbel said:


> The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending its waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> 
> When the dust clears Israel will be in danger because above all she has wanted an East/West war;  in the next generation she will get her wish if she doesn't accept a two state solution and give back what she stole beyond the Green-Line in nineteen sixty seven Land- Grab!
> 
> ...







 Can you prove beyond reasonable doubt that the land was not stolen from Jews in 1948/1949 ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Not before islamonazis do, so you will be first which should make you happy


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?







 See you accept the tall story as truth because it demonises Jews. Now how do you know the same land was not forciblty stolen from Jews by arab muslims in 1948/1949 ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 PROOF that the land was not Jewish owned in 1948 ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gva ot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> So much for the claim that Israeli Jews "purchase" all their land.







Again where is the proof that the land was arab muslim prior to 1948 ?


----------



## fanger (Apr 6, 2015)

Do you have proof that it was jewish owned land?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Do you have proof that it was jewish owned land?


Wasn't Abraham in the Real Estate business?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Do you have proof that it was jewish owned land?






 Do you have any proof it isn't, or is that too hard for you to understand. But lets just say that the Jews far outnumbered the arab muslim in the west bank in 1948.


----------



## fanger (Apr 6, 2015)

lets just say that the Jewish immigrants  far outnumbered the arab muslim in the west bank in 1948.
*agreed*


----------



## Roudy (Apr 6, 2015)

pbel said:


> The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending its waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> 
> When the dust clears Israel will be in danger because above all she has wanted an East/West war;  in the next generation she will get her wish if she doesn't accept a two state solution and give back what she stole beyond the Green-Line in nineteen sixty seven Land- Grab!
> 
> ...



"Palestinian łand"...What the heck is that?  There has never been a Palestinian state.  Also,  "West Bank" is a recent Arab name as of 1948 for Judeah and Samaria of ancient Israel.   As I predicted, Israel is slowly but surely annexing Judeah and Samaria.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yup, that's Pbel. The deceptive PaliNazi


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 6, 2015)

*Fuck Israel!*


That country should be barbecued with nuclear weapons.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> *Fuck Israel!*
> 
> 
> That country should be barbecued with nuclear weapons.



^^^^^^
Dildo Bill the convert to Islam having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > *Fuck Israel!*
> ...


It's funny how Dildo is rational in one post and the next post he Hulks out. Maybe he needs a woman.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> *Fuck Israel!*
> 
> 
> That country should be barbecued with nuclear weapons.


Uh oh, Billo has morphed into his internet tough guy personality ! Watch out guys !


----------



## Roudy (Apr 6, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Premature detonation.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 6, 2015)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > *Fuck Israel!*
> ...


I'm vewy scawed!


----------



## fanger (Apr 7, 2015)

Check my location


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 7, 2015)

pbel said:


> The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending its waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> 
> When the dust clears Israel will be in danger because above all she has wanted an East/West war;  in the next generation she will get her wish if she doesn't accept a two state solution and give back what she stole beyond the Green-Line in nineteen sixty seven Land- Grab!
> 
> ...




The Palestinians have no land.  You know that...right?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?




The U.S. Government does it all the time.  And yes, it is okay.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?


Our own government does it all the time. I don't hear anyone on the loony left screaming about that. Face it. You're all just a bunch of antisemites.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 7, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?
> ...


Only when they do it legally. Ever hear about when some farmer couldn't developed his land because of some endangered mesquitoes? There are many other examples of them stealing land on the flimsy of excuses.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

fanger said:


> lets just say that the Jewish immigrants  far outnumbered the arab muslim in the west bank in 1948.
> *agreed*






NO lets agree that throughout recent history from 1099 the Jews have far outnumbered the arab muslim population as shown by the Ottoman census records. And that the illegal immigrants have  been arab muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> *Fuck Israel!*
> 
> 
> That country should be barbecued with nuclear weapons.






 Now claim you are not a NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 7, 2015)

fanger said:


> Check my location


 
Up your own ass.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > lets just say that the Jewish immigrants  far outnumbered the arab muslim in the west bank in 1948.
> ...



The Jews have been a tiny minority, outnumbered by even the Christians as shown by all census records until the Jews evicted the Muslims and Christians.  You are such lying piece of crap.

The number of Jews in Palestine prior was described as "a handful" by British demographic surveyors:

*AN INTERIM REPORT*
*ON THE*
*CIVIL ADMINISTRATION*
*OF*

*PALESTINE,*

*during the period*
*1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921.*



"There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. *Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems. *A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race. *Some 77,000 of the population are Christians,* in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.

*The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews. In the following 30 years a few hundreds came to Palestine. *
*
Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921 *



The illegal and legal  immigration was about 90% Jewish between 1920 and 1946 according to British records, as per below: Only about 10% of the people flooding into Palestine were Christian or Muslim during the Mandate period.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...







 Cherry picking only the facts that support your islamonazi propaganda is not being truthfull is it


 Here is a definitive report that shows the true figures over an extended period of time


CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Jerusalem (After 1291)
CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291 

"...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)

Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present

....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
*1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000

http://www.testimony-magazine.org/jerusalem/bring.htm




 Look at the facts from an Ottoman official census on who were the majority in Palestine during their reign. It is not a source that you can very well deny as this would mean you are in breach of your religions commands.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




Why do you keep posting the population of Jerusalem and then claim  that it refers to Palestine.  I don't get your point. Do you think you are fooling anyone?  

The facts are also in a documentary film made during Ottoman rule:


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

fanger said:


> Check my location


How do you do that, Goozo?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



More garbage bullshit propoganda.  Historical fact: Jews were a majority in Jerusalem in 1896.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 I give you a nudge towards the official Ottoman census results that show this is repeated all over Palestine. And if you kept up with the many links on here you would know that the Jerusalem referred to is a SANJACK and not the city. So this covers all of what is today the west bank and Judea and Samaria


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Don't forget that this was the SANJACK of Jerusalem which covered all of the west bank and part of Jordan.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

The history of Jerusalem aka ZION is basically the history of Israel and the Jewish people.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



They were indeed, a majority in Jerusalem by 1905 as reported by the Ottoman census. .  Don't know about 1896, there is no census for that year. But Jews were a tiny minority in Palestine. Fewer Jews than Christians in 1921 Palestine.


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What's the website that you use for those population statistics again?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

berman jewish policy archive survey for palestine vol. 2 - Google Search

It's a Muslim propaganda site run by Jews from NYU and Wagner University.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Try the Ottoman census results, and apply them correctly as I have done. Which means that the SANJACK of Jerusalem is a large area that includes Jerusalem as only a small part. So you need to now look at the SANJACK of Acre as well.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> berman jewish policy archive survey for palestine vol. 2 - Google Search
> 
> It's a Muslim propaganda site run by Jews from NYU and Wagner University.






And the reports you use are compiled by a committee of ANTI SEMITES, then sent to a publishing house who edit them and sell them as a booklet. This process negates everything they say.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Palestine had squatters from neighboring Arab lands, but the main center and heart was Jerusalem aka Zion.  Since Jews were a majority in the major city of the BRITISH MANDATE (not Arab) of Palestine, that proves Arabs have no rights to it, especially Jerusalem.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?
> ...



Why?  And why is it only Palestinian land that ends up confiscated?


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It was a result of Palestinians murdering 3 Jewish teenagers. They kill, we build. 
As a matter of fact, the 'they kill,we build' policy was responsible for many settlements.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The article calls it Palestinian land.

PROOF that the land was not Palestinian owned?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


*
Did THOSE Palestinians murder the 3 Jewish teenagers?*

What land was confiscated when Mohammed Abu Khdeir was burned alive by Jewish thugs?

Where is your policy of "they kill, we build" when that happens?

Or is this just another form of collective punishment where the innocent get punished?


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Call it what you want. The Palestinians are welcome to try and take land from Israel when one of theirs is killed.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Why should they?  Why should innocent people have their land confiscated because of crimes committed by people they had nothing to do with?  How would you feel if it was your home?


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

Coyote said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 Who says it is Palestinian land, and can they produce the land deeds to prove it. In 1948/1949 the Jews in the west bank were forcibly evicted with just the clothes on their backs by the arab muslims. Their land was confiscated and now they are returning to re-claim it back, or don't you think that the Jews should have the right to own land in the west bank again ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






The articles in 1949 called it Jewish land

 PROOF that the land was not Palestinian owned indeed.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

Coyote said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 Yes they did, just as Americans murdered thousands of Japanese in Nagasaki and Hiroshima. THey were done in their name


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

Coyote said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 Yes they did, just as Americans murdered thousands of Japanese in Nagasaki and Hiroshima. THey were done in their name

What about the collective punishment of innocent Israelis then when arab muslims fire their illegal rockets into Israel. Or is that allowed in your eyes because the only ones to suffer are Jews ?


----------



## pbel (Apr 8, 2015)

Coyote said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Its Freeee Land for thieves, that's why!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

pbel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...






 Is that why the Palestinians stole it from the Jews in 1948/1949


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Per the land registry of Palestine, over 85% of the land in Palestine was owned by Christians and Muslims until it was stolen by the Jews.



 

A Survey of Palestine Volume 2 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




Let's get down to brass tacks.  The Jewish settlers and their offspring are, by definition, colonizers.  Their status is no different than the status of the Europeans that settled in the Americas. Do you begrudge the Native Americans for their resistance to the European settlers including their attacks on European settler families?


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

pbel said:


> The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending its waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> 
> When the dust clears Israel will be in danger because above all she has wanted an East/West war;  in the next generation she will get her wish if she doesn't accept a two state solution and give back what she stole beyond the Green-Line in nineteen sixty seven Land- Grab!
> 
> ...




It would be stealing the land if they had not won the war in 1967.
It is their land now, to do what they want with it.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 Correct and they were Ottoman muslims that lived in other nations, the arab muslims owned even less land than the Christians. Something you gloss over by lumping all muslims together.


 And how was it that the Jews paid more taxes than the arab muslims if they owned so much less land than the arab muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





And the arab muslims and their offspring are by and large illegal immigrants and land thieves. The legal land owners gave the land to the Jews after first giving the arab muslims the lion share.

The difference being the legal land owners invited the Jews to settle the land, and this entered into INTERNATIONAL LAW. The arab muslims were not invited but still came


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending its waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> ...



Not according to International Law.  That's why the UN considers the areas "Occupied Territories". To the UN, 
 territory taken by force has the status of ill-gotten gains, and cannot be kept by the 
victor.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



They did not take it by force, they won the 6 days war and it's theirs.
Unlike a treaty agreement, customary international law is usually not written and it is not enforceable.
They don't have to obey the U.N. same as us and any other countries. They and we still have our own freedom and the U.N. is not the dictator at least not yet.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



"They did not take it by force, they won the 6 days war and it's theirs."

You are trying to be funny, I guess. If not, reread what you wrote. LOL


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Both sides went to war, neither side was innocent of their actions, if the other side would have won, it would be their land.
Who started that war?
In April 1967 Israel's army and air force attacked Syria, in response to Syrian shooting towards an Israeli tractor ploughing in the DMZ.
A process of unwanted escalation, which all sides wanted to prevent, but for which all were ultimately responsible, led to the war.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?
> ...





peach174 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




If the other side had won, they could have claimed they were defending themselves from an Israeli attack (Israel started the war), but I suspect they would have been compelled by the International community to return the land secured by force.  That's the law. 

The prohibition on territorial conquest is a cornerstone of the international legal order. The United Nations Charter bans the use or threat of force as a tool of international relations, even when used to rectify prior injustices. The sole exception is self-defense. Thus territory taken by force has the status of ill-gotten gains, and cannot be kept by the victor. An important side note is that third-party states cannot recognize the sovereignty of the conqueror (i.e. the sovereignty of Israel over the West bank, Gaza and East Jerusalem) and must treat the acquisition as illegal.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You know they would not have done that, any more so than Israel hasn't done it.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



They would have been made to return conquered territory and pronto.  They did not have the U.S. to defend them.  Israel is not being sanctioned or otherwise forced to return stolen land because the U.S. prevents any action against Israel.. The Arab states would not have had that kind of support.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I don't think so. They have been warring with each other over there for more than 4,0000 years and if they had won the 6 days war they would not have given it up, any more so than Israel who did win. U.S. or no U.S. support.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

The U.S. would have invaded the area on behalf of Israel to regain the land.  You can be sure of it. But, believe what you will.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The U.S. would have invaded the area on behalf of Israel to regain the land.  You can be sure of it. But, believe what you will.



Not very likely, because Johnson was spending our money in Viet Nam.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 What Internationalp law is that then Abdul, care to spell it out and give the day, month and year it was entered into International law ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 So when the arab muslims invaded and took the land by force it was acceptable was it. Yet when Israel occupied the land as a defensive measure it suddenly became a breach of international law. They did not take it by force they drove back the arab muslims who attacked them and set up defensive positions.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 And why didn't the UN force the arab muslims out of Jerusalem in 1949 and impose martial law. They refused to allow anyone but a muslim to access any part of the Temple mount, and desecrated the Christian church and Israel cemetery that were there.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Then why didn't this happen in 1949 when the arab muslims stole Jerusalem from the world, and also stole large amounts of Jewish land through force of arms.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The U.S. would have invaded the area on behalf of Israel to regain the land.  You can be sure of it. But, believe what you will.






 Then why didn't they do so in 1949 when the arab muslims took ill gotten gains as their own ?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

Was Jerusalem included as part of the Jewish partition?


Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




The Jews came from Europe, how could the Jews be defending anything when they, by definition, had taken land ina place on another continent?  I don't get your logic.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Was Jerusalem included as part of the Jewish partition?
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> ...






 Because they were invited by first the Ottomans and then the LoN to migrate legally and settle the land. The land was originally given by the Ottomans because the arab muslims refused to migrate there. Then they bought land from Ottoman absentee landlords, leaving the few arab muslim farmers to work their plots. The only time they bought arab muslim land was when the farmers were desperate to feed their families and pay their debts, and then they paid over the odds for the land. They did not evict, steal or took land from the indigenous, that is an Islamic thing much used in the past. 
 Now what don't you get about the facts as they are known by anyone willing to research the subject


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

Of course the Zionist Jews evicted and stole the land from the indigenous Christians and Muslims.  They made it clear to the British that they would do so as early as the 1920s.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Prove it's not Palestinian land.

We're not talking about 1948.  This is 2014 that this occurred.


----------



## toastman (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Israel did try to return over 95% of it. Remember the offer made to Arafart ?


----------



## toastman (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Of course the Zionist Jews evicted and stole the land from the indigenous Christians and Muslims.  They made it clear to the British that they would do so as early as the 1920s.


No they didn't.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 8, 2015)

This has got to stop!!! Its making the U.S. look like Israel's puppet.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 8, 2015)

Coyote,  et al,

It is a form of political leverage.



Coyote said:


> Or is this just another form of collective punishment where the innocent get punished?


*(COMMENT)*

Just as sanctions and embargoes, which ultimately adversely impact all citizens, is political leverage (not collective punishment), so it is with Area "C" expansion.

Economic sanctions _(as a tool of foreign policy)_ can be used for achieving political gains; or to apply political pressure to effect change.  The two key supranational bodies to adopt sanctions measures are the United Nations (“UN”) and the European Union (“EU”).  But in the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict, the objectives are localized and impact observable.  The State of Israel appears to be expanding settlements (in Area "C") in the absence of good faith negotiations and progress relative to the "permanent status of negotiations" issues found in Article V of the Oslo Accords:

Jerusalem, 
Refugees, 
Settlements, 
Security arrangements, 
Borders, 
Relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and 
Other issues of common interest. 
Sanctions tend to take the form of restrictive/coercive measures. Measures that may be economic, diplomatic or cultural (sometimes military).  The objective of Area "C" expansion is a non-violent way to demonstrate that the longer the Arab Palestinians, the greater the impact will be in terms of territorial control.  They concept and applications are the same.

The freezing of Palestinian funds. 
The withdrawal of externally provided financial services. 
Bans or restrictions on trade traffic. 
Bans or restrictions on internal travel and checkpoints.
The expansion of Settlements. 
These pressures are an attempt to:

Effect a change in the conduct of the Palestinian Government and leadership.
To place pressure on the general population of the State of Palestine, so that they population transfers that pressure onto the regime or leadership, to seriously address the "permanent status of negotiations" issues  --- .
To deter, prevent and suppress the financing of Jihadist and Fedayeen activities through a variety of Palestinian Terrorist.
UN and EU Sanctions are very similar in nature to the objective of Israeli Settlement Expansion.  Historically, the use of economic sanctions alone have a poor track record. Between 1914 and 1990, various countries imposed economic sanctions in 116 cases. They failed to achieve their stated objectives in 66 percent of those cases and were at best only partially successful in most of the rest.  The Israeli approach is slightly different,  with the ratchet gradually taking more and more territory, effectively reducing the nation building potential.  If the expansion has no impact on the Palestinians --- than it merely adds to the capital infrastructure of Israel.  If it does have an impact, the hopefully the Palestinians will be eventually persuaded to come back to the negotiating table with a mind to actually craft a workable treaty of peace on the "permanent status of negotiations" issues.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the Zionist Jews evicted and stole the land from the indigenous Christians and Muslims.  They made it clear to the British that they would do so as early as the 1920s.
> ...



Of course they did.  They even told the British they planned to do so. This was confirmed in an official communication to the UN, by the UK.

*UNITED*
*NATIONS
A*






*General Assembly*













 A/AC.14/8
2 October 1947

ORIGINAL: ENGLISH
*AD HOC COMMITTEE ON THE PALESTINIAN QUESTION*
*COMMUNICATION FROM THE UNITED KINGDOM DELEGATION TO *
*THE UNITED NATIONS*

The following letter has been received from the United Kingdom Delegation to the United Nations:

.................................................

"12. Foremost among the exponents of Zionism at that time was Dr. Weizmann. When a Zionist delegation appeared at the Peace Conference in 1919, the American Secretary of State (Mr. Lansing) asked them exactly what was meant by the phrase, a Jewish national home. Dr. Weizmann answered him as follows:-


“The Zionist organization did not want an autonomous Jewish Government, but merely to establish in Palestine, under a mandatory Power, an administration not necessarily Jewish, which would render it possible to send into Palestine 70 to 80,000 Jews annually. The Zionist Association would require to have permission at the same time to build Jewish schools, where Hebrew would be taught, and in that was to build up gradually a nationality which would be as Jewish as the French nation was French and the British nation British. *Later on, when the Jews formed the large majority, they would be ripe to establish such a Government as would answer to the state of the development of the country and to their ideals.”13. The King-Crane Commission, touring Palestine later in the same years, found that the Jewish colonists were similarly looking to a radical transformation of the country:*

*“The fact came out repeatedly in the Commission’s conference with Jewish representatives, that the Zionists looked forward to a practically complete dispossession of the present non-Jewish inhabitants of Palestine, by various forms of purchase.”

A AC.14 8 of 2 October 1947*


----------



## hjmick (Apr 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Of course the Zionist Jews evicted and stole the land from the indigenous Christians and Muslims.  They made it clear to the British that they would do so as early as the 1920s.







 Then you will be able to produce a link to this from a non partisan source


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 So now you are changing the criteria because it is Jewish land stolen in 1948 by the arab muslims.   The fat that the land was owned by Jews in 1949 before they were dispossessed of it by the arab muslims is the only proof needed. Unless you want to prove the arab muslims owned land in Israel in 2014 ?

But you want proof it is not Palestinian land will the LoN MANDATE FOR PALESTINE do as evidence it was never Palestinian land ?

*Delineating the final geographical area of Palestine designated for the Jewish National Home on September 16, 1922, as described by the Mandatory


PALESTINE



INTRODUCTORY.


POSITION, ETC.​

Palestine lies on the western edge of the continent of Asia between Latitude 30º N. and 33º N., Longitude 34º 30’ E. and 35º 30’ E.

On the North it is bounded by the French Mandated Territories of Syria and Lebanon, on the East by Syria and Trans-Jordan, on the South-west by the Egyptian province of Sinai, on the South-east by the Gulf of Aqaba and on the West by the Mediterranean. The frontier with Syria was laid down by the Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its delimitation was ratified in 1923. Briefly stated, the boundaries are as follows: -

 North. – From Ras en Naqura on the Mediterranean eastwards to a point west of Qadas, thence in a northerly direction to Metulla, thence east to a point west of Banias.

 East. – From Banias in a southerly direction east of Lake Hula to Jisr Banat Ya’pub, thence along a line east of the Jordan and the Lake of Tiberias and on to El Hamme station on the Samakh-Deraa railway line, thence along the centre of the river Yarmuq to its confluence with the Jordan, thence along the centres of the Jordan, the Dead Sea and the Wadi Araba to a point on the Gulf of Aqaba two miles west of the town of Aqaba, thence along the shore of the Gulf of Aqaba to Ras Jaba.

 South. – From Ras Jaba in a generally north-westerly direction to the junction of the Neki-Aqaba and Gaza-Aqaba Roads, thence to a point west-north-west of Ain Maghara and thence to a point on the Mediterranean coast north-west of Rafa.

 West. – The Mediterranean Sea.*




 So you see the west bank under INTERNATIONAL LAW was given to the Jews and not the arab muslims


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Where does it say that in your cut and paste as the first line says this

 “The Zionist organization *did not want an autonomous Jewish Government*, but merely to establish in Palestine, under a mandatory Power, an administration not necessarily Jewish, which would render it possible to send into Palestine 70 to 80,000 Jews annually. The Zionist Association would require to have permission at the same time to build Jewish schools, where Hebrew would be taught, and in that was to build up gradually a nationality which would be as Jewish as the French nation was French and the British nation British. *Later on, when the Jews formed the large majority, they would be ripe to establish such a Government as would answer to the state of the development of the country and to their ideals




 And yet another monumental fail for Abdul who has trouble with English*


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Where does it say anything about wanting to steal land? It says they wanted to purchase land:

"*by various forms of purchase*"


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Coyote,  et al,
> 
> It is a form of political leverage.
> 
> ...



" in the absence of good faith negotiations"

Bullshit as usual from Rocco. The Jews have never had any intention of negotiating in good faith. The Jews, since the 1920s, stated clearly that they intended to dispossess the non-Jews in the entire area of Palestine and in the more recent negotiations have never included the establishment of a Palestinian state as a possible outcome of the negotiations.  This was confirmed publicly by the prime minister of Israel just a few weeks ago. The Jews are in the process of taking all the land and either continuing to rule over non-Jews in a manner similar to how the whites ruled non-whites in South Africa or force the expulsion of the non-Jews from the entire area of Palestine.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The use of the word "purchase" in legal English of England does not mean what you think it means it means:

" to acquire (real estate) by means other than descent"


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

^^^^^^
Arab Muslim idea of negotiating in good faith:

AFTER SATURDAY COMES SUNDAY

History of Usage

According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

Of course the indigenous people would want to expel the European colonial settler.  What is so strange about that?  It happened in most former colonies.  Algeria, Ethiopia, Eritrea, Rhodesia, Kenya etc.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

^^^^^
Anti Semite Nazi scumbag sanctioning ethnic cleansing and genocide by Musłims.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

No, just indicating that the expulsion of the colonial settler was usually the aim of colonized people throughout recent history.  Nothing to do with the religion of the colonizer or colonized, Just an historical  fact.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

^^^^^^
Nope.  Arab invaders from neighboring Arab lands with ties to German claiming they will slaughter and expel the Jews forst, and then do the same to the Christians.

Having reading comprehension problems?  READ AGAIN.

AFTER SATURDAY COMES SUNDAY

History of Usage

According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled.


----------



## fanger (Apr 9, 2015)

1. The territory now known as Palestine formed part of the Ottoman empire until it was occupied, in 1917-19, by British forces under the command of General Allenby. A military administration, under the title of Occupied Enemy Territory Administration, was established with headquarters in Jerusalem at the end of 1917.

2. It was decided at the Paris Peace Conference in 1919 that the mandates system, outlined in article 22 of the covenant of the League of Nations should be applied to the non-Turkish portions of the Ottoman Empire. The Mandate for Palestine was assigned to the United Kingdom by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Reno on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the military regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission. The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its *eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan.
The Mandate*

3. The principal obligations of the mandatory Power are defined in Article 2 of the Mandate, which reads as follows:



“The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions, and for* safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.”*


This Article appears to give equal weight to three obligations: (i) the creation of conditions which would secure the establishment of the Jewish national home; (ii) the creation of conditions which would secure the development of self-governing institutions; and (iii) the safeguarding of the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants.

4. Article 2, in speaking of the Jewish national home, refers back to the preamble, where the terms of the Balfour declaration of 1917 are recited as follows:



“Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, *it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, *or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country”.

8. When the first census was taken in 1922, Palestine had a population of 752,000. The Jewish community, already growing as a result of immigration, then numbered 84,000. The census was taken on a religious basis and consequently did not provide an exact enumeration of the Arab population as such. It is clear, however, that it amounted to about 650,000.

A AC.14 8 of 2 October 1947


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

^^^^
Jews were majority in Jerusalem, the heart of Palestine in 1896.  The number above doesn't take into considering the the vast majority of Arabs were illegal invaders from neighboring Arab lands. 

Baz ke goozidi, heyvoun?


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


How do you know which definition they were using in the link you posted?
It said purchase and most people would think that it means 'bought'.


----------



## fanger (Apr 9, 2015)

Your search - _Baz ke goozidi, heyvoun_ - did not match any documents.

Suggestions:


Make sure that all words are spelled correctly.


----------



## fanger (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^
> Jews were majority in Jerusalem, the heart of Palestine in 1896.  The number above doesn't take into considering the the vast majority of Arabs were illegal invaders from neighboring Arab lands.


Between 1856 and 1880, Jewish immigration to Palestine more than doubled, with the majority settling in Jerusalem.[18] The majority of these immigrants were Ashkenazi Jews from Eastern Europe, who subsisted on Halukka.[18]

In 1881–82, a group of Jews arrived from Yemen as a result of messianic fervor.[19][20] After living in the Old City for several years, they moved to the hills facing the City of David, where they lived in caves.[21] In 1884, the community, numbering 200, moved to new stone houses built for them by a Jewish charity.
Demographic history of Jerusalem - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote,  et al,
> ...



Your post is bullshit as usual Monti. Israel has several times offered to give back practically the entire west bank in exchange for peace.
If they wanted to disposess all the non Jews, they could have easily done so following the 1949, 1967 and 1973 wars but instead they allowed most to stay. 
Palestinians on the other hand have no intention of making peace. In fact, it is THEM who have clearly showed their intentions to destroy Israel and get rid of all the Jews/Israelis.
Stop lying:


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^
> Jews were majority in Jerusalem, the heart of Palestine in 1896.  The number above doesn't take into considering the the vast majority of Arabs were illegal invaders from neighboring Arab lands.
> 
> Baz ke goozidi, heyvoun?



The only illegal invaders were the European Jews.  The Christians and Muslims had lived there for hundreds and thousands of years.  Why do you make crap up?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...




The Jews have never offered to allow the establishment of a sovereign Palestinian state, never.  

They tried very hard to dispossess all the non-Jews and almost succeeded in 1949 and partially succeeded in 1967 and 1973.  If they hadn't, there wouldn't be refugee camps. 

The Jews (Zionists) always intended to dispossess the non-Jews as early as the 1920s they confirmed their intention, as you well know and it is no longer speculation that the Jews have never had any intention of permitting the establishment of a sovereign Palestinian state in Palestine, as recently confirmed by NuttyYahoo.

You are the biggest liar on the board or have one of the worst cases of cognitive dissonance.  The truth is in front of your eyes, heck NuttyYahoo just said no Palestinian state.  What was he, kidding?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote,  et al,
> ...







 How about you produce some evidence then, as your last 100 attempts failed completely ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 And the evidence shows that the Jewish agency paid for the land many times more than it was worth. So it was PURCHASED in the true sense of the word and not your islamonazi interpretation of English. English is my first language and if you need something explaining then just ask.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



Failed what? Facts don't pass or fail. They are just facts.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Of course the indigenous people would want to expel the European colonial settler.  What is so strange about that?  It happened in most former colonies.  Algeria, Ethiopia, Eritrea, Rhodesia, Kenya etc.






 Such a pity then that the true indigenous want to expel the illegal arab muslim immigrants as they have caused all the trouble


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...






 It is you making crap up as invited immigrants are not illegals. And the muslims had lived there for less than 150 years while the Christians went back to 1099


 YOU ARE A PROVEN LIAR AGAIN Abdul


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 LIAR even you links say you are a LIAR


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Failed to put any facts that supported your false claims


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...






 Correct and they were invited to migrate and settle by the Ottoman rulers, why did you miss this out of your RACIST ATTACK


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Is that the Ottoman's OOPs we forgot to kill them as well video.....................or perhaps preparing to kill a million and a half Armenians in the Syrian Desert.............

Can't count any of those people because they were killed................EXTERMINATED would be the better word for it.  Thats where the Mufti of Jerusalem learned his trade and later teamed up with Hitler............You know the guy, Arafat's Uncle..............Family tree shit............as Mr. Muftie created the Arab League to destroy Israel, and the Muslim Brotherhood, and the PLO...................

Let's just forget that history................psst..............they forced a million jews out of their homes back then too.............don't mention that one either.................bad for Radical Propaganda.


----------



## fanger (Apr 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Between 1856 and 1880, Jewish immigration to Palestine more than doubled, with the majority settling in Jerusalem.[18] The majority of these immigrants wereAshkenazi Jews from Eastern Europe, who subsisted on Halukka.[18]

In 1881–82, a group of Jews arrived from Yemen as a result of messianic fervor.[19][20] After living in the Old City for several years, they moved to the hills facing the City of David, where they lived in caves.[21] In 1884, the community, numbering 200, moved to new stone houses built for them by a Jewish charity.
Demographic history of Jerusalem - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
quoting
a wiki page is now a racist attack ?  LOL bunter


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Stop changing the subject liar. I'm not talking about right now, we're talking about the past. 
Israel DID try to allow the Palestinians to have an independent state, several times. But they rejected each offer . They don't just want a state, they want right of return as well, which will never happen. Ever. 

What do you get from lying so much ? Does it make you feel better about yourself ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 
* Thus territory taken by force has the status of ill-gotten gains, and cannot be kept by the victor.*

Is that why Jordan gave up the land in 1948?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

fanger said:


> Your search - _Baz ke goozidi, heyvoun_ - did not match any documents.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> ...



Did you fart again, animal?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...



Jews maintained a presence throughout the millenia.  That's a documented fact, liar.


*Pre-State Israel: Jewish Claim To The Land Of Israel*
*by Mitchell Bard
*
A common misperception is that the Jews were forced into the diaspora by the Romans after the destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem in the year 70 A.D. and then, 1,800 years later, suddenly returned to Palestine demanding their country back. In reality, the Jewish people have maintained ties to their historic homeland for more than 3,700 years. A national language and a distinct civilization have been maintained.

The Jewish people base their claim to the land of Israel on at least four premises: 1) God promised the land to the patriarch Abraham; 2) the Jewish people settled and developed the land; 3) the international community granted political sovereignty in Palestine to the Jewish people and 4) the territory was captured in defensive wars.

The term "Palestine" is believed to be derived from the Philistines, an Aegean people who, in the 12th Century B.C., settled along the Mediterranean coastal plain of what is now Israel and the Gaza Strip. In the second century A.D., after crushing the last Jewish revolt, the Romans first applied the name _Palaestina_ to Judea (the southern portion of what is now called the West Bank) in an attempt to minimize Jewish identification with the land of Israel. The Arabic word "_Filastin_" is derived from this Latin name.

The Twelve Tribes of Israel formed the first constitutional monarchy in Palestine about 1000 B.C. The second king, David, first made Jerusalem the nation's capital. Although eventually Palestine was split into two separate kingdoms, Jewish independence there lasted for 212 years. This is almost as long as Americans have enjoyed independence in what has become known as the United States.

Even after the destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem and the beginning of the exile, Jewish life in Palestine continued and often flourished. Large communities were reestablished in Jerusalem and Tiberias by the ninth century. In the 11th century, Jewish communities grew in Rafah, Gaza, Ashkelon, Jaffa and Caesarea.

Many Jews were massacred by the Crusaders during the 12th century, but the community rebounded in the next two centuries as large numbers of rabbis and Jewish pilgrims immigrated to Jerusalem and the Galilee. Prominent rabbis established communities in Safed, Jerusalem and elsewhere during the next 300 years. By the early 19th century-years before the birth of the modern Zionistmovement-more than 10,000 Jews lived throughout what is today Israel.

When Jews began to immigrate to Palestine in large numbers in 1882, fewer than 250,000 Arabs lived there, and the majority of them had arrived in recent decades. Palestine was never an exclusively Arab country, although Arabic gradually became the language of most the population after the Muslim invasions of the seventh century. No independent Arab or Palestinian state ever existed in Palestine. When the distinguished Arab-American historian, Princeton University Prof. Philip Hitti, testified against partition before the Anglo-American Committee in 1946, he said: "There is no such thing as 'Palestine' in history, absolutely not." In fact, Palestine is never explicitly mentioned in the Koran, rather it is called "the holy land" (_al-Arad al-Muqaddash_).

Prior to partition, Palestinian Arabs did not view themselves as having a separate identity. When the First Congress of Muslim-Christian Associations met in Jerusalem in February 1919 to choose Palestinian representatives for the Paris Peace Conference, the following resolution was adopted:

We consider Palestine as part of Arab Syria, as it has never been separated from it at any time. We are connected with it by national, religious, linguistic, natural, economic and geographical bonds.

In 1937, a local Arab leader, Auni Bey Abdul-Hadi, told the Peel Commission, which ultimately suggested the partition of Palestine: "There is no such country [as Palestine]! 'Palestine' is a term the Zionists invented! There is no Palestine in the Bible. Our country was for centuries part of Syria."

The representative of the Arab Higher Committee to the United Nationssubmitted a statement to the General Assembly in May 1947 that said "Palestine was part of the Province of Syria" and that, "politically, the Arabs of Palestine were not independent in the sense of forming a separate political entity." A few years later, Ahmed Shuqeiri, later the chairman of the PLO, told the Security Council: "It is common knowledge that Palestine is nothing but southern Syria."

Palestinian Arab nationalism is largely a post-World War I phenomenon that did not become a significant political movement until after the 1967 Six-Day Warand Israel's capture of the West Bank.

Israel's international "birth certificate" was validated by the promise of the Bible; uninterrupted Jewish settlement from the time of Joshua onward; the Balfour Declaration of 1917; the League of Nations Mandate, which incorporated the Balfour Declaration; the United Nations partition resolutionof 1947; Israel's admission to the UN in 1949; the recognition of Israel by most other states; and, most of all, the society created by Israel's people in decades of thriving, dynamic national existence.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He does a good job posing as a Christian who bases his Jew hate on the Bible. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Not our fault you are delusional.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Great job proving that Jews maintained a presence in their holy land throughout the mellenia.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



You sure it's a woman Dildo needs?


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending it waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Wow, what a comeback!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Don't know what a mellenia is, if you mean "millenia"  even the Jewish Virtual Library disagrees with you.

 "The Romans then destroyed Jerusalem, annexed Judaea as a Roman province, and systematically drove the Jews from Palestine. After 73 AD, Hebrew history would only be the history of the Diaspora as the Jews and their world view spread over Africa, Asia, and Europe."

The Diaspora Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You sure it's a woman Dildo needs?


How bout you?  A little pussy like you makes for a perfect woman.

Israel steals land in violation of the 4th Geneva Convention and you act like the problem is me?  And the reason you act that way, is because you're a pussy!

So how bout it, bitch?  Wanna be my woman?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2015)

It's a harsh world we live in. some win some lose


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> The articles in 1949 called it Jewish land
> 
> PROOF that the land was not Palestinian owned indeed.


What articles are you referring to?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> It was a result of Palestinians murdering 3 Jewish teenagers. They kill, we build.
> As a matter of fact, the 'they kill,we build' policy was responsible for many settlements.


ISIL admitted responsibility for the killings and they're supported by the Mossad.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Call it what you want. The Palestinians are welcome to try and take land from Israel when one of theirs is killed.


So you're saying,* "might makes right".*

The Nazis felt the same way you do.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > It was a result of Palestinians murdering 3 Jewish teenagers. They kill, we build.
> ...


Suuuuure they are Billo. 

I think your tinfoil hat is on too tight?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Now claim you are not a NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER


Nothing I said has anything to do with Judaism.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Suuuuure they are Billo.
> 
> I think your tinfoil hat is on too tight?


Before I post the link, how do you take your crow?


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Call it what you want. The Palestinians are welcome to try and take land from Israel when one of theirs is killed.
> ...



The Nazis felt the same way you do. They wanted to kill all the Jews just like you did "Barbeque Israel with Nukes" 

Remember that you deranged conspiracy theorist ?


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Suuuuure they are Billo.
> ...


Oh I'm sure there are plenty of links that say so. Nut please, go ahead.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> The Nazis felt the same way you do. They wanted to kill all the Jews just like you did "Barbeque Israel with Nukes"
> 
> Remember that you deranged conspiracy theorist ?


The Nazis felt they could acquire territory by force.  That is what you're advocating here. Not me.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Oh I'm sure there are plenty of links that say so. Nut please, go ahead.


If you knew there were plenty of links, why did you act like it wasn't true?


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazis felt the same way you do. They wanted to kill all the Jews just like you did "Barbeque Israel with Nukes"
> ...


You're the one who said you hope Israel gets nuked, not me. 
Also, you are putting words in my mouth. I never said anything you're claiming


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I'm sure there are plenty of links that say so. Nut please, go ahead.
> ...


I mean that there are plenty of retards on the internet that say so. Does that make it true ?? 

Your logic seems to be that if it's on the internet, it must be true! 

There are also many people who write articles about how the world is flat. 

But being the deluded moron that you are, you are gullible and will believe anything you read as long as it says something bad about Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> I mean that there are plenty of retards on the internet that say so. Does that make it true ??
> 
> Your logic seems to be that if it's on the internet, it must be true!
> 
> ...


Just let me know when you're done playing make believe.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Monti is the poster child for Palestinian propaganda, lies and being allergic to the truth. 

But we all knew that already.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> *Toast is the poster child for cognitive dissonance. *


He can't help it, he's Canadian.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Monti is the poster child for Palestinian propaganda, lies and being allergic to the truth.
> 
> But we all knew that already.


That's what you say, it's not what you're proved.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I mean that there are plenty of retards on the internet that say so. Does that make it true ??
> ...



Do you realize how stupid you sound? I said that there are people that say ISrael supports ISIS on the internet, and you asked me "Then why are you acting like it's not true?"

That was a dumb comment BIllo, even for you!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> You're the one who said you hope Israel gets nuked, not me.
> Also, you are putting words in my mouth. I never said anything you're claiming


That's right.  I wanted to nuke the Nazis.  I felt they deserved it, after what they did.  I feel the same way about Israel.  They deserve to be nuked after 50 years of this shit.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Monti is the poster child for Palestinian propaganda, lies and being allergic to the truth.
> ...



Oh, but I have pointed out his propaganda and lies many times. Feel free to read my post history.

Now, about that article you were going to post


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > You're the one who said you hope Israel gets nuked, not me.
> ...



Ok, so you're just as bas as the Nazis were. You're a sick person BIllo.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Do you realize how stupid you sound? I said that there are people that say ISrael supports ISIS on the internet, and you asked me "Then why are you acting like it's not true?"
> 
> That was a dumb comment BIllo, even for you!


WTF do you think this is?


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Wait a second.... IS this your proof that Israel supports ISIS?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Ok, so you're just as bas as the Nazis were. You're a sick person BIllo.


 _"...just as bas..."_

What does that mean?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Wait a second.... IS this your proof that Israel supports ISIS?


Well, he is shaking hands with an ISIS rebel.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so you're just as bas as the Nazis were. You're a sick person BIllo.
> ...


Don't play stupid.

Do, how many Israelis would you like to be killed in this nuke attack?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazis felt the same way you do. They wanted to kill all the Jews just like you did "Barbeque Israel with Nukes"
> ...


 
*The Nazis felt they could acquire territory by force.*

And they ended up losing territory.
Arabs felt like they could acquire Israeli territory by force and they ended up losing territory instead. And boy did the losers turn out to be a bunch of whiney bitches.
Why are Arabs such whiney bitches?


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a second.... IS this your proof that Israel supports ISIS?
> ...



Where does it say that ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Don't play stupid.
> 
> Do, how many Israelis would you like to be killed in this nuke attack?


I asked you a question, are you going to answer it?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The Nazis felt they could acquire territory by force.*
> 
> And they ended up losing territory.
> Arabs felt like they could acquire Israeli territory by force and they ended up losing territory instead. And boy did the losers turn out to be a bunch of whiney bitches.
> Why are Arabs such whiney bitches?


Maybe they're talking down to their audience?


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't play stupid.
> ...



What question ? It's a typo.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Where does it say that ?


In the many articles regarding that picture.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Where does it say that ?
> ...



Can you post them?

IIRC, that was a Syrian rebel who sought medical help in Israel. Proves nothing, either way.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> What question ? It's a typo.


What were you trying to say?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The Jews came from Europe.  The Muslims and Christian Arabs were living in Palestine.  Your comment is absurd.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> Can you post them?
> 
> IIRC, that was a Syrian rebel who sought medical help in Israel. Proves nothing, either way.


Here's one.

*Israeli Military Support to Syria Al Qaeda Terrorists, Operating out of the Golan Heights*


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What question ? It's a typo.
> ...



bas = bad


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's another.

*Israel Supports Syrian Al Qaeda Rebels including the Islamic State (ISIS). UN Report*


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> bas = bad


Alright. There might be some truth to that.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Here's another.
> 
> *Israel Supports Syrian Al Qaeda Rebels including the Islamic State (ISIS). UN Report*





Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > bas = bad
> ...


I don't think you meant to say you wanted them nuked. It was a heat in the moment thing, right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *The Nazis felt they could acquire territory by force.*
> ...


 
Yeah, Arabs talk down to their sympathizers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


 
The Arabs who lost territory in 1967 were living in Palestine?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You sure it's a woman Dildo needs?
> ...


gaydate.com is next door ------>

You know what they do in Gaza with gays like you?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...







 No your cherry picking of sections to support your RACISM is a RACIST ATTACK.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...







 But did not evict every single one of them as history shows, enough were left to carry on the Jewish presence in Palestine. Unlike the expulsion of every muslims in 1099 from Palestine, and not a sign of them until the early 19C when a few travelled through and stayed to work on Jewish farms.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You sure it's a woman Dildo needs?
> ...






 What land have they stole then, and you need to be supported by a non partisan link.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The articles in 1949 called it Jewish land
> ...






 The newspaper articles of course, along with the British land registry. Over 1 million Jews were forcibly evicted by arab muslims in 1949 and you sit there and whine a whinge like a bitch on heat when the Jews take it back


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > It was a result of Palestinians murdering 3 Jewish teenagers. They kill, we build.
> ...






 And your definitive proof is what exactly ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Call it what you want. The Palestinians are welcome to try and take land from Israel when one of theirs is killed.
> ...






 And they got that from the arab muslims didn't they


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Now claim you are not a NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER
> ...







 Scared to show your own words that will damn you to hell


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Suuuuure they are Billo.
> ...






 In a pie with squirrel and veg of course.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazis felt the same way you do. They wanted to kill all the Jews just like you did "Barbeque Israel with Nukes"
> ...






 So the land area that amounted to 2.5 times the land area of Israel captured in 1967 is in who's hands now ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I'm sure there are plenty of links that say so. Nut please, go ahead.
> ...






 Learn to read, your illiteracy is showing again


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > You're the one who said you hope Israel gets nuked, not me.
> ...







 And the arab muslim's don't ?


----------



## jillian (Apr 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



if you weren't jew-hating scum, your opinion might matter


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize how stupid you sound? I said that there are people that say ISrael supports ISIS on the internet, and you asked me "Then why are you acting like it's not true?"
> ...






 Cant see the big sign that says this is an IS terrorist anywhere in this picture.     Want to try again with proper proof and not something that shows nothing


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a second.... IS this your proof that Israel supports ISIS?
> ...






 How do you know that for a fact as there is no big sign saying this is an IS terrorist is there.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Where does it say that ?
> ...





 So how come you did not produce one of those articles linked to this picture, or is this because there aren't any ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...





 The Jews lived in Palestine as well and you don't want to admit that because it would destroy your islamonazi propaganda.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post them?
> ...






 So not ISIS as you claimed then, you are caught out so easily must be the bad shit you smoke...............


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> How do you know that for a fact as there is no big sign saying this is an IS terrorist is there.


Maybe I should draw cartoon balloons, like Netanfuckyou at the UN?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So how come you did not produce one of those articles linked to this picture, or is this because there aren't any ?


I did.  You're just too pussy to look.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> The Jews lived in Palestine as well and you don't want to admit that because it would destroy your islamonazi propaganda.


I've said that several times. 

Man, if you couldn't make up your own argument, you'd have nothing to say.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And they got that from the arab muslims didn't they


Oh, shut up!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> gaydate.com is next door ------>
> 
> You know what they do in Gaza with gays like you?


Tell them they can't leave or the Israeli's will shoot them?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



No the evidence shows that the Christians and Muslims owned over 85% of the land in Palestine, as you well know:




 

A Survey of Palestine Volume 2 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner


----------



## pbel (Apr 10, 2015)

jillian said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


If you had the ability to Neg. Rep you might too matter but you don't toothless Hag!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Don't take Dildo Bill too seriously,  He's yet another mentally ill IslamoNazi ass kisser.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Thanks, that provides evidence of the illegal Arab invasion.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > gaydate.com is next door ------>
> ...


Wrong, punk.  Muslims have zero tolerance for gay rights, in fact in many countries they hang them.  "Palestinians" are no exception.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Wow, such a gentleman you are. Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No it depicts the European invasion of Palestine wherein from 1920 to 1946 414,456 people migrated to Palestine and 376,415 were Jews and only 38,041 were non-Jews.



 


A Survey of Palestine Volume 2 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
Chart does not, and cannot, depict the Arab hoards that invaded from neighboring Arab lands.  

True story.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Chart does not, and cannot, depict the Arab hoards that invaded from neighboring Arab lands.
> 
> True story.



It includes all migrants from 1920 thru 1946.  The invading  hordes that took over the place were Jewish.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^^
> ...



Nope. There was no way to record the illegal migration but the British official observed it. 

 The Jews were the legal migrants as designated by those who controled the land, the British.  

Arabs invaded the land of Isrsel just like they do everywhere else. 

Łand was not Arab łand for 800 years.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know that for a fact as there is no big sign saying this is an IS terrorist is there.
> ...






 Would not prove anything apart from you will believe anything as long as it Racially abuses the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^^
> ...





 Not according to the Grand Mufti



_SIR L. HAMMOND: His Eminence gave us a picture of the Arabs being evicted from their land and villages being wiped out. What I want to know is, did the Government of Palestine, the Administration, acquire the land and then hand it over to the Jews? _

_*MUFTI: In most cases the lands were acquired. *_

_*SIR L. HAMMOND: I mean forcibly acquired-compulsory acquisition as land would be acquired for public purposes? *_

_*MUFTI: No, it wasn’t. *_

_*SIR L. HAMMOND: Not taken by compulsory acquisition? *_
*
*
_*MUFTI: No.* _


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Jews were the colonial invaders there was hardly any Christian or Muslim illegal immigration to Palestine.

*"It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants who have
settled in Palestine at any time since 1920"*

A Survey of Palestine Vol. 1 page 210, para. 54

A Survey of Palestine Volume 1 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner

*"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the pur poses of permanent settlement is insignificant."*

A Survey of Palestine Vol. 1 page 212, para. 59

A Survey of Palestine Volume 1 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Again, what does it matter that the Government of Palestinian Administration acquired the land before transferring it to the Jews? Plus they obviously didn't acquire enough as they owned less than 5% in 1943:



 

A Survey of Palestine Volume 2 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner


----------



## jillian (Apr 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Wow. You're wrong about absolutely everything in the world. 

Must suck being you.


----------



## fanger (Apr 10, 2015)

jillian said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Like you would know


----------



## fanger (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


From where are you quoting?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

From a Hasbara site called EretzyIsroel

Evidence of Haj Amin al-Husseini1 Before the Royal Commission January 12 1937 

where do you think. He wouldn't know a neutral source if it bit him the ass. But he cannot grasp that the question and answer does not make his case anyway.


----------



## jillian (Apr 10, 2015)

fanger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



I know he's wrong about everything.

and I know he's a jew-hating piece of trash.

is there anything else I opined about?

no?

good. 

now quiet.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Coyote,  et al,
> 
> It is a form of political leverage.
> 
> ...


 \

Rocco, while I (as always) appreciate your well thought out explanations - all I can see here is it is wrong.  Very wrong.  And it supports the arguments of those who claim that Israel just wants to steal land.  It's happening and excuses get made for it.  Then, if they Palestinians fight back - they are "terrorists".  

And it isn't just the Palestinians who need to come back to the table - it's the Israeli's - with all their pre-conditions.  In the meant time what is left for a state?  And are non-Jews allowed to live in these new settlements?  There's wrong here...and it's not just on the Palestinian side.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> This is 2014 that this occurred.



I am butting into the middle of your 'point' with another poster here, but I have a point to make about this thread and you as a moderator shouldn't you protect the facts as well?

My point in regards to this thread is this.  Look at the title, I will not quote it, no need.  This thread was started on April 5, 2015 and the title eludes and/or implies that this is an event that happened on THAT DAY.  Yet, as you so astutely acknowledge, the event actually happened (as the link in the OP provides) in 2014.  Therefore IMHO the very title of this thread vs the link/facts/article provided shows that there is some serious . . . . maybe not all out lies, but certainly some serious propaganda and half truths.  Think of the new person(s).

Once I looked at those facts, this whole thread meant nothing to me and re-enforced why I have taken my position against any Palestinian state at all.  Unless they stop all threats of violence and declare a non-violent independent state RIGHT NOW IN WHAT THEY HAVE. That in my mind is their only hope.

And back to the facts, it is threads like this that have half truths and such that I 'learned' from to have my views now.

What is odd for me is that you, Coyote, who seem to try to be neutral, and as a mod, allow these half truths and back those who continue to post them.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > This is 2014 that this occurred.
> ...



I'm going to answer this succinctly.  I wear two hats.  One is my red hat (moderator) and one is my member hat (multi colors).  I have no obligation to be neutral.  I am no more neutral than you are.

I am pro-Palestinian, but not unconditionally.  An as a member I will post my views as I see them.  Threads evolve far faster than I am online to participate and I do not and will not read everything or answer everything.

I am NOT neutral.  

I post in Politics as a liberal.  I post in Environment as someone who believes climate change is anthropogenic.  I post in a variety of places with a distinctly non-neutral point of view and there is nothing that requires me to be "neutral" in my views as a members.

There are a lot of half truths and lies posted and every time someone asks me why I don't counter them or why I'm not "neutral" - my question is why don't you or why aren't you?


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 10, 2015)

#234 Coyote that is fair enough.  I am not a mod here, nor am I in charge of how moderation is done here.

And that is all I will say.  Well, no. Well yes, since it will not get me anywhere's anyways.

You just go ahead and wear whatever hat suits your narrative at the time . ... . . . .


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 10, 2015)

Coyote,  et al,

Yes --- this is your position; the position held by many.



Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote,  et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

If this strategy --- at some point --- pressures the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) to the negotiating table --- then the strategy was successful; and the Palestinian will begin to repatriate Area "C" Israeli controlled territory.

If the HoAP never comes to the table, and the _status quo_ remains with progressively more Area "C" ground coming under Israeli infrastructure improvements, then that is a positive economic impact; and the HoAP is still contained and quarantined for security purposes.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> #234 Coyote that is fair enough.  I am not a mod here, nor am I in charge of how moderation is done here.
> 
> And that is all I will say.  Well, no. Well yes, since it will not get me anywhere's anyways.
> 
> You just go ahead and wear whatever hat suits your narrative at the time . ... . . . .



Teddy,  I don't know what you mean here.  As a member I can and will post my views and have no obligation to be neutral.

If you have an issue with moderation - that is something else.  PM me or one of the others or report the violative post.

Lying is not against the rules - if it were, we'd have very few posters here...ya think?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Coyote,  et al,
> 
> Yes --- this is your position; the position held by many.
> 
> ...



Do you feel this is right and just Rocco?

The Israeli's demand "Pre-Conditions to Peace" that the Palestinians must accept while simultaneously rejecting the Palestinians pre-conditions.  Netanyahu made one honest comment in his campaign - he has no intention, and never had any intention of a two state solution.

Where does that leave things for the Palestinians?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Continued attacks against Israel by Hamas makes Peace Impossible.

Hams, Hezballah, the Muslim Brotherhood, Iran, and etc.  refusing to accept Israel's right to exist makes Peace Impossible.

There will never be Peace under these conditions............

NEVER.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Would not prove anything apart from you will believe anything as long as it Racially abuses the Jews.


You're doing everything you can to get people to believe such non-sense.  It doesn't matter what the issue is, or what the subject is about, your response is always the same.  Do you not realize how stupid you look giving the same answer for any question?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Continued attacks against Israel by Hamas makes Peace Impossible.
> 
> Hams, Hezballah, the Muslim Brotherhood, Iran, and etc.  refusing to accept Israel's right to exist makes Peace Impossible.
> 
> ...



Nor will there be peace with continued land confiscation for new settlements.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Continued attacks against Israel by Hamas makes Peace Impossible.
> 
> Hams, Hezballah, the Muslim Brotherhood, Iran, and etc.  refusing to accept Israel's right to exist makes Peace Impossible.
> 
> ...


The occupation started a full 37 years before the first rocket was ever fired.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

jillian said:


> Wow. You're wrong about absolutely everything in the world.
> 
> Must suck being you.


Then why can't you prove it?


----------



## jillian (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. You're wrong about absolutely everything in the world.
> ...



i don't pander to lying anti-semitic loons. it would only encourage you freaks.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Wrong, punk.  Muslims have zero tolerance for gay rights, in fact in many countries they hang them.  "Palestinians" are no exception.


Then I guess you and them have something in common?  Your hatred and their hatred is the same hate.  You both live to hate others.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Continued attacks against Israel by Hamas makes Peace Impossible.
> ...


Then there will be continued War.................and more will die...............and more ground will be lost..................

They reject Hamas, etc................or continue down the path to their own destruction.

You can't make Peace with groups that say you have No Right to Live...................

WAR is the only solution when all diplomatic recourse is gone....................Israel has offered concessions in the past and given back land taken to stop rocket attacks...............Changed nothing.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Continued attacks against Israel by Hamas makes Peace Impossible.
> ...


The War started before Israel even became a country..............with clashes and fighting from the beginning of the century...............

The War against Israel as a country has never ended from the day it was recognized and formed.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, punk.  Muslims have zero tolerance for gay rights, in fact in many countries they hang them.  "Palestinians" are no exception.
> ...



You should be the one to preach others about hatred, you bigmouth ignorant bigot. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

jillian said:


> i don't pander to lying anti-semitic loons. it would only encourage you freaks.


Which means you can't back up what you say, so you personally attack people who disagree with you by calling them names.

Why would I hate Jews?  What have I said, that has anything to do with Judaism, you disingenuous fuck?

You can't answer that.  We both know you can't.  You got to be a real dumbass, not being able to explain the things you say.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The War started before Israel even became a country..............with clashes and fighting from the beginning of the century...............
> 
> The War against Israel as a country has never ended from the day it was recognized and formed.


The war started when Zionists migrated in the hostility with their racist, apartheid policies.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



All you do is attack other posters, and when you are not attacking other posters you spout propaganda and lies.  Get a life.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You should be the one to preach others about hatred, you bigmouth ignorant bigot. Ha ha ha.


What makes you think I hate?

I enjoy putting hypocrites like you in their place.  It's my Disneyland.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The War started before Israel even became a country..............with clashes and fighting from the beginning of the century...............
> ...


The War started when the Mufti and arabs said that the Jews had no right to a nation of their own in the forming of the Nations after the defeat of the Ottoman Empire.......................

The War started when they chose to side with Hitler in WWII and agreed that killing Jews was the thing to do................The Grand Mufti created the Arab League to the purpose of killing the Jews.

The Grand Mufti helped create the Muslim Brotherhood to kill the Jews.........

The invading armies in 1948 were there to kill the Jews..........

The armies of Egypt and Syria were massed on the border of Israel in 1967 to kill the Jews.

ditto 1971 except Egypt made the first move.

and on and on again.   

Their purpose all along is the destruction of Israel, and that has never changed.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The War started before Israel even became a country..............with clashes and fighting from the beginning of the century...............
> ...


Buuuuuuullcrap.  The war started when Arab invaders from neighboring Arab lands didn't like the decision the British (the ones who cinquered the land after 700 years of Ottoman rule) had made to create a Jewish state. 

They proceeded to commit ethnic cleansing and genocide in the ancient Jews of Hebron, and that's when the Jews formed militias to defend themselves against the savages.  Sound familiar?  Same shit Muslims are doing today.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You should be the one to preach others about hatred, you bigmouth ignorant bigot. Ha ha ha.
> ...



Everybody knows you as an ignorant bigmouth bigot, who manages to make a fool of himself everytime. That's your accomplishment on this board.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The War started when the Mufti and arabs said that the Jews had no right to a nation of their own in the forming of the Nations after the defeat of the Ottoman Empire.......................
> 
> The War started when they chose to side with Hitler in WWII and agreed that killing Jews was the thing to do................The Grand Mufti created the Arab League to the purpose of killing the Jews.
> 
> ...


The fact remains, there was no recorded incidents of major violence in that area until _"AFTER"_ the Zionist migration.

And do I need to remind you, the Balfour Declaration stated the Zionists had no right to have a country, if it disenfranchised the inalienable rights of the existing non-Jewish population.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Buuuuuuullcrap.  The war started when Arab invaders from neighboring Arab lands didn't like the decision the British (the ones who cinquered the land after 700 years of Ottoman rule) had made to create a Jewish state.
> 
> They proceeded to commit ethnic cleansing and genocide in the ancient Jews of Hebron, and that's when the Jews formed militias to defend themselves against the savages.  Sound familiar?  Same shit Muslims are doing today.


The Arab nations told the UN after the British left that if they did not stop the racial genocide inflicted upon the non-Jewish population by Jewish terrorist groups like Irgun, that they would go in to restore order.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Get a grip on yourself Monte.  how many times do you need to be told that you're the propagandist and liar extraordinaire? 

And please don't get a haircut.  It's good for people to see that your posts match the insanity of your looks.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Everybody knows you as an ignorant bigmouth bigot, who manages to make a fool of himself everytime. That's your accomplishment on this board.


And you're too pussy to answer direct questions.

You've got to have absolutely no balls whatsoever, to have questions scare the shit out of you.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Buuuuuuullcrap.  The war started when Arab invaders from neighboring Arab lands didn't like the decision the British (the ones who cinquered the land after 700 years of Ottoman rule) had made to create a Jewish state.
> ...



Racial genocide my ass.  The British even increased and encouraged illegal Arab migration just to make it harder for the Jews.  In other words the Jews not only fought and won the Arab hoards, they also ended up defeating the British.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody knows you as an ignorant bigmouth bigot, who manages to make a fool of himself everytime. That's your accomplishment on this board.
> ...



Now he's interested in my balls.  OMG.  I told you already bigmouth, this ain't no gay dating website.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I only post fact, backed by source documentation.  You only spout propaganda.  And, now you show your immaturity by attacking avatars, LOL


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Don't be shy, Monte. Report his ass.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The War started when the Mufti and arabs said that the Jews had no right to a nation of their own in the forming of the Nations after the defeat of the Ottoman Empire.......................
> ...


I put up the document on either this thread or another thread that posted the research of the British, which was a report in 1936 to the League of Nations on the situation.  At the time they reported 400,000 Jews there and in surrounding areas of the mandates.  with roughly 1.2 Million Muslims.

They constituted 25% of the population during that time.............1936............and under that proposal and analysis they said that due to the culture that the opposing sides couldn't co-exist...........so they offered 2 Million pounds to all who would be displaced from their homes...........BOTH SIDES to form the 2 State Solution.

Which was rejected by the Arabs of the time.................It was negotiated up until WWII...............with no results...................WWII put everything on hold as the world went up in flames.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Pardon me...............1937

Plan of partition - Summary of the UK Palestine Royal Commission Peel Commission report - League of Nations Non-UN document 30 November 1937


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Why would I want to stop the laughs he provides us?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Arab Palestinian mentality dictates that you claim victory everytime you get your caboose handed to you.  Seems like you're a black belt in that art.


----------



## toastman (Apr 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The War started before Israel even became a country..............with clashes and fighting from the beginning of the century...............
> ...



Can you document that with actual events?


----------



## toastman (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



We've been through this over and over Monti. Just because you say you only post facts, it doesn't take away from the ACTUAL fact that 98% of what you post is Palestinian propaganda and lies.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Exchange of Land and Population

If Partition is to be effective in promoting a final settlement it must mean more than drawing a frontier and establishing two States.* Sooner or later there should be a transfer of land and, as far as possible, an exchange of population.*

The Treaties should provide that, if Arab owners of land in the Jewish State or Jewish owners of land in the Arab State should wish to sell their land and any plantations or crops thereon, the Government of the State concerned should be responsible for the purchase of such land, plantations and crops at a price to be fixed, if requires, by the Mandatory Administration. For this purpose a loan should, if required, be guaranteed for a reasonable amount.

The political aspect of the land problem is still more important. Owing to the fact that there has been no census since 1931 it is impossible to calculate with any precision the distribution of population between the Arab and Jewish areas; but, according to an approximate estimate, i*n the area allocated to the Jewish State (excluding the urban districts to be retained for a period under Mandatory Administration) there are now about 225,000 Arabs. In the area allocated to the Arab State there are only about 1,250 Jews; but there are about 125,000 Jews as against 85,000 Arabs in Jerusalem and Haifa. *The existence of these minorities clearly constitutes the most serious hindrance to the smooth and successful operation of Partition. If the settlement is to be clean and final, the question must be boldly faced and firmly dealt with. It calls for the highest statesmanship on the part of all concerned. - See more at: Plan of partition - Summary of the UK Palestine Royal Commission Peel Commission report - League of Nations Non-UN document 30 November 1937 

*The advantages to the Arabs of Partition* on the lines we have proposed may be summarized as follows:--



(i) They obtain their national independence and can co-operate on an equal footing with the Arabs of the neighbouring countries in the cause of Arab unity and progress.




(ii) They are finally delivered from the fear of being swamped by the Jews, and from the possibility of ultimate subjection to Jewish rule.




(iii) In particular, the final limitation of the Jewish National Home within a fixed frontier and the enactment of a new Mandate for the protection of the Holy Places, solemnly guaranteed by the League of Nations, removes all anxiety lest the Holy Places should ever come under Jewish control.




(iv) As a set-off to the loss of territory the Arabs regard as theirs, the Arab State will receive a subvention from the Jewish State. It will also, in view of the backwardness of Trans-Jordan, obtain a grant of £2,000,000 from the British Treasury; and, if an agreement can be reached as to the exchange of land and population, a further grant will be made for the conversion, as far as may prove possible, of uncultivable land in the Arab State into productive land from which the cultivators and the State alike will profit.


*The advantages of Partition to the Jews* may be summarized as follows:--



(i) Partition secures the establishment of the Jewish National Home and relieves it from the possibility of its being subjected in the future to Arab rule.




(ii) Partition enables the Jews in the fullest sense to call their National Home their own; for it converts it into a Jewish State. Its citizens will be able to admit as many Jews into it as they themselves believe can be absorbed. They will attain the primary objective of Zionism--a Jewish nation, planted in Palestine, giving its nationals the same status in the world as other nations give theirs. They will cease at last to live a minority life.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Sure, keep telling yourself that. You are too stupid to realize you have been made to look like a fool.  LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Deal the British were trying to perform was to have both sides of the equation to new homes and NEW COUNTRIES.................

2 COUNTRIES..................

and in doing so, make the deal based on the Populations of the time...................

and they agreed to pay for it.  2 million pounds.................

Both Jews and Arabs would have to move under the deal as the British had found that the opposing cultures could not co-exist.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

The bigger question is, why were the British entitled to force the colonization of Palestine by European Jews and force the transfer of Christians and Muslims who had been living in Palestine for many generations?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The bigger question is, why were the British entitled to force the colonization of Palestine by European Jews and force the transfer of Christians and Muslims who had been living in Palestine for many generations?


WAR...............THEY WON..............

OTTOMANS LOST.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The bigger question is, why were the British entitled to force the colonization of Palestine by European Jews and force the transfer of Christians and Muslims who had been living in Palestine for many generations?
> ...



Why would the loss by the Ottomans entitle the British to colonize Palestine?  The Palestinians were not Turks, they were Christian and Muslim Arabs.  I don't get your point.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 10, 2015)

Coyote,  et al,

The issues behind the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, even if you consider the events starting at the turn of the last century _(beginning of the 20th Century)_, cannot be evaluated based on the contemporary political beliefs, modern moral judgments, accepted societal norms, and the characteristics of principles only recently adopted and not yet considered universally accepted in customary law.



Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote,  et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

At the end of the 19th Century and the beginning of the 20th Century, what was "fair" _(by customary law)_ was decided by the victorious Allied Powers.   When the British and French set-up the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) over the territory surrendered by the Ottoman Empire and the territory in which Turkey renounced formally suzerainty or jurisdiction, which included Syria, Mesopotamia and Palestine _(within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers) _ the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) were treated similarly to the populations brought under administration for the last several hundred years.

Basically, the way we think today has been shaped by the gradual development of these principles.  But at the end of the 19th Century and the beginning of the 20th Century, in a time when the Balfour Declaration was written, and the San Remo Convention was held --- at the time the Mandates and the Orders in Council were published, none of these advanced rights were in place.  What was fair, was determined by what the Allied Powers considered reasonable for the time.

Charter of the United Nations (1945)
The International Bill of Human Rights (1948)
Universal Declaration of Human Rights 1948
International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights 1966
International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights 1966
Optional Protocol to the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights 1966
Second Optional Protocol to the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights 1989
The core international human rights instruments Multiple 1965---2006
*NATIONALITY, STATELESSNESS, ASYLUM AND REFUGEES*​

Convention on the Reduction of Statelessness
Convention relating to the Status of Stateless Persons
Convention relating to the Status of Refugees
Protocol relating to the Status of Refugees
Declaration on the Human Rights of Individuals who are not nationals of the country in which they live

*WAR CRIMES AND CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY, INCLUDING GENOCIDE*​

Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide
Convention on the Non-Applicability of Statutory Limitations to War Crimes and Crimes against Humanity
Principles of international co-operation in the detection, arrest, extradition and punishment of persons guilty of war crimes and crimes against humanity
Statute of the International Tribunal for the Former Yugoslavia
Statute of the International Tribunal for Rwanda
Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court

*HUMANITARIAN LAW*​

Geneva Convention relative to the Treatment of Prisoners of War
Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War
Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I)
Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of Non-International Armed Conflicts (Protocol II)


*THE RIGHT OF SELF-DETERMINATION*​

United Nations Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples
General Assembly resolution 1803 (XVII) of 14 December 1962, "Permanent sovereignty over natural resources"
International Convention against the Recruitment, Use, Financing and Training of Mercenaries

*RIGHTS OF INDIGENOUS PEOPLES AND MINORITIES*​

Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples
Indigenous and Tribal Peoples Convention, 1989 (No. 169)
Declaration on the Rights of Persons Belonging to National or Ethnic, Religious and Linguistic Minorities


To really and truly consider "what was fair" for the decisions made, you have to examine the customary law for that era and period.  What did people think at that time.  And "who" were the Arabs, what was their relative status and rights in that period --- given that the UN Declaration of Rights of Indigenous People (A/RES/61/295 13 SEP 2007) was not even adopted until the 21st Century --- and then only as a non-binding baseline. 

My answer has to be qualified in that I have to think like a 19th Century leader with barely a grasp of developing 20th Century concepts.  Even in terms of the settlement issues, "fairness" is based on the *International Criminal Court (ICC)* began functioning on 1 July 2002 (21st Century), the date that the Rome Statute entered into force.  When in fact the Oslo Accords are signed a before that, and specify the Areas "A" "B" "C"....

The HoAP are trying to fight a set of decisions made in the first half of the 20th Century with concept that were not developed until the second half of the 20th Century and with some just recently adopted in the 21st Century.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Teddy,  I don't know what you mean here.  As a member I can and will post my views and have no obligation to be neutral.



True and accepted.



Coyote said:


> Lying is not against the rules - if it were, we'd have very few posters here...ya think?



That's a fact!


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Nor will there be peace with continued land confiscation for new settlements.



Well, if the Palestinians would just stop their violence and declare peace where they have land; it would stop.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You sure?  Almost everybody in this thread seems to be calling you a liar and a fool.  Palestinian mentality in action.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Ruled by Turks, KNUCKLEHEAD.  And it would have stayed under Turkish rule had it not been for the Europeans defeating the Ottomans.  In other words, non of these Arab states would have existed had it not been for the Europeans.  Of course, 99% of the land going to Arabs is not enough, they want 100%.  This conflict is and has always been about Islamic intolerance and violence.  We see the animals in action all over the Middle East today.  Not much has changed since then.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The bigger question is, why were the British entitled to force the colonization of Palestine by European Jews and force the transfer of Christians and Muslims who had been living in Palestine for many generations?


Is that a serious question, idiot?  When Christians, Romans, Greeks, Muslims, Mongolians, etc. conquered lands, why were they entitled to do what they did?  Why did savage Arabs invade the Middle East and kill all the Christians, and shove their religion and language down the throats of the indigenous people?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The bigger question is, why were the British entitled to force the colonization of Palestine by European Jews and force the transfer of Christians and Muslims who had been living in Palestine for many generations?
> ...



The law on conquest was issued for the first time in 1907.  The ancient Jews were as savage as the Arabs, just read your Old Testament.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



So since 3500 years ago, you can't point to any savagery, invasion, looting etc. Of people by Jews, but apparently that's ALL that Islam did.  

Not to mention you speak of the Old Testament that Jesus the ZIONIST Jew preached and practiced from as if it's a historical document. 

Judging by that yardstick, Jews are truly the peaceful, non violent people who through their ability to coexist managed to survive for 3500 years.

Muslims?  Not so much, just judging by the fruits of Islam.


----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Continued attacks against Israel by Hamas makes Peace Impossible.
> 
> Hams, Hezballah, the Muslim Brotherhood, Iran, and etc.  refusing to accept Israel's right to exist makes Peace Impossible.
> 
> ...


I wonder why you left out the Link, oh wait IDFBLOG LOL    Rocket Attacks on Israel From Gaza IDF Blog The Official Blog of the Israel Defense ForcesIDF Blog The Official Blog of the Israel Defense Forces


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I put up the document on either this thread or another thread that posted the research of the British, which was a report in 1936 to the League of Nations on the situation.  At the time they reported 400,000 Jews there and in surrounding areas of the mandates.  with roughly 1.2 Million Muslims.
> 
> They constituted 25% of the population during that time.............1936............and under that proposal and analysis they said that due to the culture that the opposing sides couldn't co-exist...........so they offered 2 Million pounds to all who would be displaced from their homes...........BOTH SIDES to form the 2 State Solution.
> 
> Which was rejected by the Arabs of the time.................It was negotiated up until WWII...............with no results...................WWII put everything on hold as the world went up in flames.


They couldn't exist, because Zionists were treating them like garbage.  I mean, what person would take shit from someone who just moved into the neighborhood you've been living in for generations?

And of coarse they rejected the offer.  What person in their right mind would give 70% of the land, to 30% of the population?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> Can you document that with actual events?


You want me to prove a negative?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

fanger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Continued attacks against Israel by Hamas makes Peace Impossible.
> ...


Are the numbers in the graph wrong.............

Are you saying that they haven't been firing the rockets...............

Are the deals we see in the news about them firing them for a very long time all made up............

The videos showing the launches made up.............

The weapons found in operations made up............

Sure...............so sorry..........doesn't matter who collects the data if you can't say otherwise and unless you are retarded you know they've been firing these rockets and attacking Israel................


----------



## pbel (Apr 11, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > This is 2014 that this occurred.
> ...


Teddy if you didn't Pander to Israeli propaganda so much you might see the truth!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I put up the document on either this thread or another thread that posted the research of the British, which was a report in 1936 to the League of Nations on the situation.  At the time they reported 400,000 Jews there and in surrounding areas of the mandates.  with roughly 1.2 Million Muslims.
> ...


Give them the land.............the arabs had been inviting them there for over 5 decades for economic reasons.............they had been SELLING THEM LAND................They were buying it............They even bragged on how the situation was better with the Jews because of the improvements they were making...........Especially in agriculture......................Some of the Landlords...........arabs sold the land while having people tending the property.............So that would be a situation like selling property while having renters..............the new owners are under no obligation to keep the same renters...............

The Partitian plan by the British before WWII was fair..............they were trying to find a Peaceful way to co-exist...............what was the Muslims view with how to deal with the 400,000 Jews there............They would become a complete Arab State and they would deal with the Jews as they saw fit...................That was their answer.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

The evidence submitted by the Arab and Jewish leaders respectively was directly conflicting and gave no hope of compromise.

The only solution of tile problem put forward by the Arab Higher Committee was the immediate establishment of all independent Arab Government, which would deal with the 400,000 Jews now in Palestine as it thought fit. To that it is replied that belief in British good faith would not be strengthened anywhere in the world if the National Home were now surrendered to Arab rule.

The Jewish Agency and the Va'ad Leumi asserted that the problem would be solved if the Mandate were firmly applied in full accordance with Jewish claims: thus there should be no new restriction on immigration nor anything to prevent the Jewish population becoming in course of time a majority in Palestine. To that it is replied that such a policy could only be maintained by force and that neither British public opinion nor that of World Jewry is likely to commit itself to the recurrent use of force unless it is convinced that there is no other means by which justice can be done.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Chapter IX. - The Land*

A summary of land legislation enacted during the Civil Administration shows the efforts made to fulfil the Mandatory obligation in this matter. The Commission point to serious difficulties in connection with the legislation proposed by the Palestine Government for the protection of small owners. The Palestine Order in Council and, if necessary, the Mandate should be amended to permit of legislation empowering the High Commissioner to prohibit the transfer of land in any stated area to Jews, so that the obligation to safeguard the right and position of the Arabs may be carried out. Until survey and settlement are complete, the Commission would welcome the prohibition of the sale of isolated and comparatively small plots of land to Jews. They would prefer larger schemes for the rearrangement of proprietorship under Government supervision. They favour the proposal for the creation of special Public Utility Companies to undertake such development schemes subject to certain conditions.

An expert Committee should be appointed to draw up a Land Code.

Recommendations are made with a view to the expediting of settlement (the need for which is paramount) and to the improvement of settlement procedure.

The present system of Land Courts is contributory to delay. Until survey and settlement are complete there should be two or three Land Courts separate from the District Courts and each under a single British Judge.

*Up till now the Arab cultivator has benefited on the whole both from the work of the British Administration and the presence of Jews in the country,* but the greatest care must now be exercised to see that in the event of further sales of land by Arabs to Jews the rights of any Arab tenants or cultivators are preserved. Thus, alienation of land should only be allowed where it is possible to replace extensive by intensive cultivation. In the hill districts there can be no expectation of finding accommodation for any large increase in the rural population. At present, and for many years to come, the Mandatory Power should not attempt to facilitate the close settlement of the Jews in the hill districts generally.

The shortage of land is due less to purchase by Jews than to the increase in the Arab population. *The Arab claims that the Jews have obtained too large a proportion of good land cannot be maintained. Much of the land now carrying orange groves was sand dunes or swamps and uncultivated when it was bought.*

Legislation vesting surface water in the High Commissioner is essential. An increase in staff and equipment for exploratory investigations with a view to increasing irrigation is recommended. The scheme for the development of the Huleh district is commended.

The Commission fully realize the desirability of afforestation on a large scale of a long term forest policy, but, having regard to their conclusion as to the scarcity of land in the hills for the agricultural population, they cannot recommend a policy involving expropriation of cultivators on a large scale until other cultivable land or suitable employment on the land can be found for them. In the aggregate, however, a large amount of land is fit for afforestation but not for cultivation, and the Commission endorse a policy of afforestation of steep hillsides to prevent erosion the prevention of grazing on land fit for afforestation, and, where practicable, the establishment of village forests for the benefit of neighbouring cultivators.


aka.............they brought the Jews into the land..............DESERT................had them CULTIVATE IT..................make the Desert BLOOM.............made them pay for the Desert.................AND THEN SAID LOOK............The JEWS ARE GETTING ALL THE GOOD LAND....................

It was the JEWS who made the DESERT BLOOM after they bought it...................

To a point.................The MUSLIMS WANTED TO STEAL THE LAND JEWS HAD BOUGHT AND UPGRADED IN THE DEAL..................

and as already stated they Muslims stated THEY WANTED ALL THE LAND AND NO JEWISH STATE AT ALL.................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Read this 1938 Report on Palestine and TransJordan...........

Mandate for Palestine - Report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations 31 December 1938 

They were killing each other on a daily basis then..............Killing the British...............Britain had to call in reinforcements to deal with the continuing TERRORISM...................

Sound familiar...........daily attacks and ambushes.........bombs...............They were killing Jews before WWII ever began..........forcing the British to kill an estimated 1000 TERRORIST GANGS..............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

1921 Report..........from the British

Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921 

It is obvious to every passing traveller, and well-known to every European resident, *that the country was before the War, and is now, undeveloped and under-populated. The methods of agriculture are, for the most part, primitive; the area of land now cultivated could yield a far greater product.* There are in addition large cultivable areas that are left untilled. The summits and slopes of the hills are admirably suited to the growth of trees, but there are no forests. Miles of sand dunes that could be redeemed, are untouched, a danger, by their encroachment, to the neighbouring tillage. The Jordan and the Yarmuk offer an abundance of water-power; but it is unused. Some industries--fishing and the culture and manufacture of tobacco are examples--have been killed by Turkish laws; none have been encouraged; the markets of Palestine and of the neighbouring countries are supplied almost wholly from Europe. *The seaborne commerce, such as it is, is loaded and discharged in the open roadsteads of Jaffa and Haifa: there are no harbours*. The religious and historical associations that offer most powerful attractions to the whole of the Western, and to a large part of the Eastern world, have hitherto brought to Palestine but a fraction of the pilgrims and travellers, who, under better conditions, would flock to her sacred shrines and famous sites.

*The country is under-populated because of this lack of development. *There are now in the *whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people,* a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) *Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems. *A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race. *Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.

T*he Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews*. In the following 30 years a few hundreds came to Palestine. Most of them were animated by religious motives; they came to pray and to die in the Holy Land, and to be buried in its soil. After the persecutions in Russia forty years ago, the movement of the Jews to Palestine assumed larger proportions. *Jewish agricultural colonies were founded. They developed the culture of oranges and gave importance to the Jaffa orange trade. They cultivated the vine, and manufactured and exported wine. They drained swamps. They planted eucalyptus trees. They practised, with modern methods, all the processes of agriculture. There are at the present time 64 of these settlements, large and small, with a population of some 15,000. Every traveller in Palestine who visits them is impressed by the contrast between these pleasant villages,* with the beautiful stretches of prosperous cultivation about them and the primitive conditions of life and work by which they are surrounded.

The success of these agricultural colonies attracted the eager interest of the masses of the Jewish people scattered throughout the world. In many countries they were living under the pressure of laws or customs which cramped their capacities and thwarted their energies; they saw in Palestine the prospect of a home in which they might live at ease. Profoundly discontented, as numbers of them were, with a life of petty trade in crowded cities, they listened with ready ears to the call of a healthier and finer life as producers on the land. Some among them, agriculturists already, saw in Palestine the prospect of a soil not less fertile, and an environment far more free, than those to which they were accustomed. Everywhere great numbers of Jews, whose religion causes them to live, spiritually, largely in the past, began to take an active interest in those passages of their ritual, that dwelt, with constant emphasis, upon the connection of their race with Palestine; passages which they had hitherto read day by day and week by week, with the lax attention that is given to contingency that is possible but remote. Among a great proportion, at least, of the fourteen millions of Jews, who are dispersed in all the countries of the globe, the Zionist idea took hold. They found in it that larger and higher interest, outside and beyond the cares and concerns of daily life, which every man, who is not wholly materialist, must seek somewhere.

X.--TRANS-JORDANIA.

*Included in the area of the Palestine Mandate is the territory of Trans-Jordania.* It is bounded on the north by the frontier of Syria, placed under the mandate of France; on the south by the kingdom of the Hejaz; and on the west by the line of the Jordan and the Dead Sea; while on the east it stretches into the desert and ends--the boundary is not yet defined--where Mesopotamia begins. Trans-Jordania has a population of probably 350,000 people. It contains a few small towns and large areas of fertile land, producing excellent wheat and barley. The people are partly settled townsmen and agriculturists, partly wandering Bedouin; the latter, however, cultivate areas, more or less fixed, during certain seasons of the year.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

From the last report by the British............

1921...............700,000 people in Palestine
.......................77,000 were Christians
.......................76,000 were Jews

1937..............1,600,000 people in Palestine
......................400,000 people were Jews
......................? Christians..............

Britain was encouraging immigration there............Said it was underdeveloped and underpopulated...........

So in 16 years 323,000 Jews immigrated to the area........
.......................577,000 Muslims immigrated to the area...........As I don't see the Christian population in the reports....................will have to dig deeper...........


Either way, the Jews were there buying and cultivating land...............improving the land and making the Desert Bloom................using modern agriculture methods of irrigation and the like...................

Turning Desert into useful land......................later in History the Arabs were bitching that they didn't give it to them................as it was NO LONGER DESERT.............................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

What happened to all the Christians and Jews before this time frame and before WWI................

Why was there so few of them there..............................

Hamidian massacres - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

The French ambassador described *Turkey as "literally in flames," with "massacres everywhere" and all Christians being murdered "without distinction*."[36][37] A French vice consul declared that the *Ottoman Empire was "gradually annihilating the Christian element*" by "giving the Kurdish chieftains _carte blanche_ to do whatever they please, to enrich themselves at the Christians' expense and to satisfy their men’s whims."[38]

One headline in a September 1895 article by the _New York Times_ ran "Armenian Holocaust," while the _Catholic World_ declared, *"Not all the perfume of Arabia can wash the hand of Turkey clean enough to be suffered any longer to hold the reins of power over one inch of Christian territory.*"[39] The rest of the American press called for action to help the Armenians and to remove, "if not by political action than by resort to the knife... the fever spot of the Turkish Empire."[39] King Leopold II of Belgium told British Prime Minister Salisbury that he was prepared to send his Congolese Force Publique to "invade and occupy" Armenia.[40] The massacres were an important item on the agenda of President Grover Cleveland, and in his presidential platform for 1896, Republican candidate William McKinley listed the saving of the Armenians as one of his top priorities in foreign policy.[39][41] Americans in the Ottoman Empire, such as George Washburn, then-president of the Constantinople-based Robert College, pressured their government to take concrete action.* In December 1900, the USS Kentucky called at the port of Smyrna, where its captain, "Red Bill" Kirkland, delivered the following warning, somewhat softened by his translator, to its governor: "If these massacres continue I'll be swuzzled if I won't someday forget my order… and find some pretext to hammer a few Turkish towns… I'd keel-haul every blithering mother's son of a Turk that wears hair."*[42] Americans on the mainland, such as Julia Ward Howe, David Josiah Brewer, and John D. Rockefeller, donated and raised large amounts of money and organized relief aid that was channeled to the Armenians via the newly established American Red Cross. Other humanitarian groups and the Red Cross helped by sending aid to the remaining survivors who were dying of disease and hunger.[43]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

The reason there were no Christians, Jews, and others in the region prior to WWI and during the 1800's was 

*THE TURKS SLAUGHTERED THEM!*


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?


 
Privately owned by whom, exactly?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Old news from August 2014.


 
Considering the moldy oldies PBel usually digs up and posts (or reposts), this is pretty current.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ottoman casualties of World War I - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*Among the 5 million, 771,844 were military casualties killed in action and other causes.**[*4] The military only covers 15% of the total casualties. *The main question is what happened to 85% (spread over all millets) of the casualties, which is more but not less than 4,000,000.* Ottoman statistics analyzed by Turkish Kamer Kasim (Manchester University, Ph.D.), claims that cumulative percentage was 26.9% (higher than 25% reported by western sources) of the population, which this size stands out among the countries that took part in World War I.[5] To understand the size of the issue, Kamer Kasım's %1.9 increase on the totals adds 399,000 civilians to the total number, which has not been reported in western sources.
According to this wiki site...............

5 MILLION died from the ottoman side...............

However in the total were 1.5 MILLION ARMENIANS..................Christians..............

The Turks took 771,844 Battlefield casualties............in the War..........Included in that are those who died by diseases....................

Over 4 MILLION DIED that were reported as CIVILIAN CASUALTIES OF WAR..................

What this site doesn't go into depth on.....................it was the SYSTEMATIC GENOCIDE OF MILLIONS OF PEOPLE.


So why were there so few people in Palestine after the War...........Why was it underpopulated???????????????

Because they were ALL DEAD.....................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Okay...........I'm spamming the thread with the History of the Region...............because I'm tired of the Lies..............

Primarily because the History is credible to the argument against those saying the Land was STOLEN...................

The Land was STOLEN.............by the TURKS...........................killing all who didn't like..............

The Massacres began well before WWI...............So much so that Western powers were ready to go to War against the Ottomans long before WWI...................

It was the systematic GENOCIDE of all INFIDELS of the time by the TURKS.................It was simply how they ROLLED BACK THEN.................

So today they can say................................SEE THERE WAS NO JEWS AND CHRISTIANS THERE......................They are correct...............THE TURKS SAW TO THAT..............They KILLED THEM ALL...............................

So to all you MUSLIM APOLOGISTS..................PUT THAT IN YOUR PIPE AND SMOKE IT.


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How so ?


Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Can you document that with actual events?
> ...


That's what I thought


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2015)

Why are you posting Hasbara maps copyrighted in 2005 and 2007 that claim that Palestine was Jewish Palestine.  Stop posting propaganda.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Why are you posting Hasbara maps copyrighted in 2005 and 2007 that claim that Palestine was Jewish Palestine.  Stop posting propaganda.


No.............you LIe................

These are the British Mandate Maps...........as are the articles already posted......................

So NO.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you posting Hasbara maps copyrighted in 2005 and 2007 that claim that Palestine was Jewish Palestine.  Stop posting propaganda.
> ...


Then why do the first 2 maps you posted say copyright* Eli-E.-Hertz 2007?*


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 So when was the INTERNATIONAL LAW giving the Jews freedom to migrate repealed then Abdul. Can you produce the treaty and the date it was signed. And the pro arab muslim booklet is not a valid source of information because the Grand Mufti contradicts it too many times


Evidence of Haj Amin al-Husseini Before the Royal Commission,  January 12, 1937

 LORD PEEL: ... Just one question, then. You want completely to stop Jewish immigration. What do you want to do with the 400,000 Jews here at present?
MUFTI: They will live as they always did live previously in Arab countries, with complete freedom and liberty, as natives of the country. In fact Moslem rule has always been known for its tolerance, and as a matter of fact Jews used to come to Eastern countries under Arab rule to escape persecution in Europe. According to history, Jews had a most quiet and peaceful residence under Arab rule....

 Note the date Abdul ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 A pity that this is based on the Grand Mufti's account and not on the truth isn't it Abdul, as the peel commission says this


SIR L. HAMMOND: Would you give me the figures again for the land. I want to know how much land was held by the Jews before the Occupation.
MUFTI: First of all I would like to say that one of the members of our Committee will deal later with the land question, but nevertheless I will give you the figures. At the time of the Occupation the Jews held about 100,000 dunams.
SIR L. HAMMOND: What year?
MUFTI: At the date of the British Occupation.
SIR L. HAMMOND: And now they hold how much?
MUFTI: About 1,500,000 dunams: 1,200,000 dunams already registered in the name of the Jewish holders, but there are 300,000 dunams which are the subject of written agreements, and which have not yet been registered in the Land Registry. That does not, of course, include the land which was assigned, about 100,000 dunams.
SIR L. HAMMOND: What 100,000 dunams was assigned. Is that not included in, the 1,200,000 dunams? The point is this. He says that in 1920 at the time of the Occupation, the Jews only held 100,000 dunams, is that so? I asked the figures from the Land Registry, how much land the Jews owned at the time of the Occupation. Would he be surprised to hear that the figure is not 100,000 but 650,000 dunams?


----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2015)

Link to the source of your quote, phoney


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote,  et al,
> ...






 HOW SO when the evidence points to the Israelis doing nothing wrong or illegal. The arab muslims evicted by force 850,000 Jews from their land and property in 1949, and knowing that there is no legal concept of right of return they waited until the had control of the land again before venturing back. As the evidence shows the lad was never arab muslim to begin with was it as this shows
*This region had not been under Arab rule for centuries but under Turkish rule. Turks were far more tolerant and fair with Jews then most Arabs ever were. They gave refuge to Jews and others fleeing Christian terror in Europe for centuries. In the mid 1800's they gave formal legal protection to Jews (something Arabs refuse do even today) and encouraged Jewish immigration. They strongly approved of Zionism because the whole region was a depopulated wasteland and hoped to bring prosperity to a crumbling Ottoman Empire.
*
It is the arab muslims that need to be forced to the table by withdrawing all aid and support, disbanding the UNRWA and halting all utilities going into gaza and the west bank. Get them hungry and cold and they will deny their leaders by demanding peace talks. They rely heavily on aid from outside and as a result don't need to work at nation building.
 You ask if non Jews are allowed to live in the settlements but never ask are Jews allowed to live in gaza or the west bank controlled by the arab muslims.
 Yes there is wrong here and it is all one sided if you look at the evidence, the Jews are attacked illegally by the arab muslims and the UN refuses to take any action against them. Yet will attack the Jews racially all the time showing that they are ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATERS


----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2015)

"Get them hungry and cold and they will deny their leaders by demanding peace talks" you mean surrender?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

1938 Proposal..................along with 2 million pounds paid by Britain...........

Rejected by the arabs...............Even though it gave a very large area of territory to them..............

No.............they wanted it ALL..............OR NOTHING...................

So they eventually got NOTHING...........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

3 different plans proposed................None of them were good enough for the arabs...............

NONE OF THEM...............

It was all or nothing.


----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2015)

Despite British announcement that the Plan was impracticable, they suggested that Arab-Jewish agreement might still be possible.[21] In 1939 Britain invited the Palestine Arabs, the neighboring Arab states and the Jewish Agency to London to participate in a third attempt to resolve the crisis, the St. James Conference (also known as the Round Table Conference of 1939). The recommendations were eventually *rejected by both Jews and Arabs*.[21]
Woodhead Commission - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > #234 Coyote that is fair enough.  I am not a mod here, nor am I in charge of how moderation is done here.
> ...






 But flaming and trolling are, and three pro Palestinian posters are getting away with it all the time. I as a member can not post my views because certain people see them as against zone 2 rules, but others can post freely in beach of zone 2. Eve bringing this subject up is seen by some as a breach.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

fanger said:


> Despite British announcement that the Plan was impracticable, they suggested that Arab-Jewish agreement might still be possible.[21] In 1939 Britain invited the Palestine Arabs, the neighboring Arab states and the Jewish Agency to London to participate in a third attempt to resolve the crisis, the St. James Conference (also known as the Round Table Conference of 1939). The recommendations were eventually *rejected by both Jews and Arabs*.[21]
> Woodhead Commission - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Name any agreement the Arabs ever agreed to..................

And own up to the history of the late 19th Century, and early 20th Century and the Slaughter of ethnic people by the Arabs.........................

Did they or did they not Slaughter the Christians those deemed unworthy for nearly half a century or not..................

DO YOU DENY THAT..........................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Name the acceptable plans from the Arabs from the end of WWI until now.....................

Look at the dang maps................the British were trying to as fair as humanly possible.................even going to pay concessions.......................

Why REJECT THEM when they were actually fair and GAVE plenty of land to the arabs.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote,  et al,
> ...






 What pre conditions to peace are these then, or are you talking about items to be negotiated under the terms of the UN charter and resolutions the arab muslims agreed to ?   Silly things like mutual borders, defence, Israel rights under International law, the right to be recognised as THE ONLY JEWISH STATE as embodied in International Law.
 Unlike the arab muslims demands that must be met before they would even think about possibly, maybe sitting down I the same continent with the Zionist entity to discuss their surrender terms


   He actually said while the threat of islamonazi terrorism from IS was on the cards he could not in all faith agree to a two state solution and put IS on the borders of Israel.


----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2015)

Post a link, I''l have a look and let you know

The Jews rejected the plans too


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Would not prove anything apart from you will believe anything as long as it Racially abuses the Jews.
> ...






 When you make such statements as NUKE ISREAL what are all the decent people out there to think of your outbursts . You never miss an opportunity to attack the Jews or Israel, leading to only one conclusion YOU HATE THE JEWS  and only you can tell the world why


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

fanger said:


> Link to the source of your quote, phoney





The Testimony of Arafat s Nazi Uncle in 1937


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

UN Resolution 181 - The Partition Plan

The resolution recognized the need for immediate Jewish statehood (and a parallel Arab state), but the blueprint for peace became a moot issue when the Arabs refused to accept it.Subsequently, _de facto_ [In Latin: realities] on the ground in the wake of Arab aggression (and Israel’s survival) became the basis for UN efforts to bring peace.

Aware of Arabs’ past aggression, Resolution 181, in paragraph C, calls on the Security Council to:

“Determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or_ act of aggression_, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt_ to alter by force _the settlement envisaged by this resolution.*” *[italics by author]

The ones who sought to alter the settlement envisioned in Resolution 181 by force, were the Arabs who threatened_bloodshed_ if the United Nations was to adopt the Resolution:

“The [British] Government of Palestine fear that strife in Palestine will be greatly intensified when the Mandate is terminated, and that the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom _the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations._ Thus, the Commission will be faced with the problem of how to avert certain _bloodshed_ on a very much wider scale than prevails at present. … The Arabs have made it quite clear and have told the Palestine government that they do not propose to co-operate or to assist the Commission, and that, far from it, they _propose to attack and impede_its work in every possible way. We have no reason to suppose that they do not mean what they say.” [2] [italics by author]

Arabs’ intentions and deeds did not fare better after Resolution 181 was adopted:

“Taking into consideration that the Provisional Government of Israel has indicated its acceptance in principle of a prolongation of the truce in Palestine; that the States members of the Arab League have rejected successive appeals of the United Nations Mediator, and of the Security Council in its resolution 53 (1948) of 7 July 1948, for the prolongation of the truce in Palestine; and that there has consequently developed a renewal of hostilities in Palestine." [3]

The conclusion:

“Having constituted a Special Committee and instructed it to investigate all questions and issues relevant to the problem of Palestine, and to prepare proposals for the solution of the problem, and having received and examined the report of the Special Committee (document A/364). … _Recommends_ to the United Kingdom, as the mandatory Power for Palestine, and to all other Members of the United Nations the adoption and implementation, with regard to the future Government of Palestine, of the Plan of Partition with Economic Union set out below;” [italics by author].

In the late 1990s, more than 50 years after Resolution 181 was rejected by the Arab world, Arab leaders suddenly recommended to the General Assembly that UN Resolution 181 be resurrected as the basis for a peace agreement.There is no foundation for such a notion.

Resolution 181 was the last of a _series _of recommendations that had been drawn up over the years by the Mandator and by international commissions, plans designed to reach an historic compromise between Arabs and Jews in western Palestine. The first was in 1922 when Great Britain unilaterally partitioned Palestine, which did not satisfy the Arabs who wanted the entire country to be Arab. Resolution 181 followed such proposals as the Peel Commission (1937); the Woodhead Commission (1938); two 1946 proposals that championed a bi-national state; one proposed by the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry in April 1946 based on a single state with equal powers for Jews and Arabs; and the Morrison-Grady Plan raised in July 1946 which recommended a federal state with two provinces – one Jewish, one Arab. Every scheme since 1922 was rejected by the Arab side, including decidedly pro-Arab ones merely because these plans recognized Jews as a nation and gave Jewish citizens of Mandate Palestine political representation.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Continued attacks against Israel by Hamas makes Peace Impossible.
> ...







 Read the Oslo accords before making LYING statements as the one above.


----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2015)

That is an opinion written by one  *Eli E. Hertz, The same guy who drew the fantasy maps you posted earlier

Heres a link  A RES 181 II of 29 November 1947 directly to UN Resolution 181*


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Continued attacks against Israel by Hamas makes Peace Impossible.
> ...







 While the wholesale murder of Jews in the name of islam started as far back as 635 C.E. and has carried on to this day. Why do you ignore the terrorist bombings that precluded the occupation, the armed aggression from 3 arab muslim nations that led to the 1967 war. Would doing so show your Jew hatred or your terrorist sympathies that would prove you are an ignorant left wing moron.
 The rockets started after the arab muslims were encased inside a barrier stopping them from planting bombs to mass murder Israeli children. It worked so well the arab muslims complained to the UN about the separation barrier stopping them from killing children.


----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The cartoon is from IDFBLOG, hardly impartial


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i don't pander to lying anti-semitic loons. it would only encourage you freaks.
> ...





 Only you an answer the WHY, we can only answer the how and what. We don't know what has happened in your past to make you hate the Jews so much, but we can say that your hatred shows in just about every one of your posts. So why don't you enlighten us and tell WHY YOU HATE THE JEWS ?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The War started before Israel even became a country..............with clashes and fighting from the beginning of the century...............
> ...






 So the many millions of Jews mass murdered from 635 C.E. by arab muslims  have nothing to do with the problems. The verses in the Koran and commands in the hadith telling the muslims to "KILL THE JEWS" have nothing to do with the problem. Just the legal migration at the request of the legal land owners to the Jews to settle and make Palestine flourish again.

 Now say that you don't show Jew hatred in this post. ( swap Jew, Israeli, Zionist and any other name you want into your post above as they all mean the same thing to filthy white supremacist racists like you )


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

fanger said:


> That is an opinion written by one  *Eli E. Hertz, The same guy who drew the fantasy maps you posted earlier
> 
> Heres a link  A RES 181 II of 29 November 1947 directly to UN Resolution 181*






 And here is a link to the3 map of San Remo 1920


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Can you point to any source that claims that Muslims murdered "millions" of Jews since 635 CE.  I doubt there were ever "millions" of Jews in the Middle East after the Roman expulsion of Jews from Palestine.  Christians did, in fact, kill millions of Jews, but those Jews were in Europe.


----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > That is an opinion written by one  *Eli E. Hertz, The same guy who drew the fantasy maps you posted earlier
> ...


I doubt if that map is from 1920, as saudi Arabia did not exist at that time,  

In 1932, the two kingdoms of the Hejaz and Najd were united as the 'Kingdom of Saudi Arabia'.
History of Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



It's not a lie.  Land confiscation in this manner is theft.

How would you feel if it was YOUR property?  How would you feel if the new "settlement" built on YOUR property denied you admittence because you were of the wrong ethnicity?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So it's ok for a government to confiscate privately owned land?
> ...



The Palestinians that it was confiscated from (according to the article).


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Okay...........I'm spamming the thread with the History of the Region...............because I'm tired of the Lies..............
> 
> Primarily because the History is credible to the argument against those saying the Land was STOLEN...................
> 
> ...



Readers Digest Version:  Because various groups in ancient history over ran various lands and killed a bunch of people it's ok for people in modern (supposedly civilized) times to do so now.  What's the difference between Russia vis a vis the Ukraine and Israel vis a vis Palestine?  Not much.  Except that Russia at least lets the people stay in the conquored territory.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> *Chapter IX. - The Land*
> 
> A summary of land legislation enacted during the Civil Administration shows the efforts made to fulfil the Mandatory obligation in this matter. The Commission point to serious difficulties in connection with the legislation proposed by the Palestine Government for the protection of small owners. The Palestine Order in Council and, if necessary, the Mandate should be amended to permit of legislation empowering the High Commissioner to prohibit the transfer of land in any stated area to Jews, so that the obligation to safeguard the right and position of the Arabs may be carried out. Until survey and settlement are complete, the Commission would welcome the prohibition of the sale of isolated and comparatively small plots of land to Jews. They would prefer larger schemes for the rearrangement of proprietorship under Government supervision. They favour the proposal for the creation of special Public Utility Companies to undertake such development schemes subject to certain conditions.
> 
> ...


First off, do you realize, in your own argument, a reference is made to preserving the "rights" of the indigenous, non-Jewish population.

_"... the Mandate should be amended to permit of legislation empowering the High Commissioner to prohibit the transfer of land in any stated area to Jews, so that *the obligation to safeguard the right and position of the Arabs may be carried out.*"_​
That "right", is Article 22 of the League of Nations, the right to self-determination.  Any population anywhere on the globe, has an inalienable right to determine how they are to be governed.  And Zionism, strips them of that right.

Secondly, this part of your argument is a total lie ....

_"__The Arab claims that the Jews have obtained too large a proportion of good land cannot be maintained. Much of the land now carrying orange groves was sand dunes or swamps and uncultivated when it was bought."_​
The land was not barren. Arabs were the majority land owners.  They owned 90% of all the land in Palestine.

And third, how the fuck can you have an increase in Arab population, during a Jewish migration?

_"The shortage of land is due less to purchase by Jews than to the *increase in the Arab population*."_​


eagle1462010 said:


> *Chapter IX. - The Land*
> 
> A summary of land legislation enacted during the Civil Administration shows the efforts made to fulfil the Mandatory obligation in this matter. The Commission point to serious difficulties in connection with the legislation proposed by the Palestine Government for the protection of small owners. The Palestine Order in Council and, if necessary, the Mandate should be amended to permit of legislation empowering the High Commissioner to prohibit the transfer of land in any stated area to Jews, so that the obligation to safeguard the right and position of the Arabs may be carried out. Until survey and settlement are complete, the Commission would welcome the prohibition of the sale of isolated and comparatively small plots of land to Jews. They would prefer larger schemes for the rearrangement of proprietorship under Government supervision. They favour the proposal for the creation of special Public Utility Companies to undertake such development schemes subject to certain conditions.
> 
> ...


So the problem wasn't the 100,000 Jews that were migrating into the area, it was the 10,000 Arabs that migrated in during that same period?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Privately owned by whom, exactly?


Well, we know it wasn't you!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> It's not a lie.  Land confiscation in this manner is theft.
> 
> How would you feel if it was YOUR property?  How would you feel if the new "settlement" built on YOUR property denied you admittence because you were of the wrong ethnicity?


He'd probably tell them....


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I put up the document on either this thread or another thread that posted the research of the British, which was a report in 1936 to the League of Nations on the situation.  At the time they reported 400,000 Jews there and in surrounding areas of the mandates.  with roughly 1.2 Million Muslims.
> ...



The don't exist because they never did.  Palestinian is a made up name for Arab invader.  

True story, bigmouth.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> 1921 Report..........from the British
> 
> Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921
> 
> ...



What else is new?  Jews are good at creating and building, Muslims are good at killing and destroying.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Why are you posting Hasbara maps copyrighted in 2005 and 2007 that claim that Palestine was Jewish Palestine.  Stop posting propaganda.



Truth to monte is Hasbara.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Despite British announcement that the Plan was impracticable, they suggested that Arab-Jewish agreement might still be possible.[21] In 1939 Britain invited the Palestine Arabs, the neighboring Arab states and the Jewish Agency to London to participate in a third attempt to resolve the crisis, the St. James Conference (also known as the Round Table Conference of 1939). The recommendations were eventually *rejected by both Jews and Arabs*.[21]
> ...



Who was it that said: "the Arabs never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity?"


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2015)

fanger said:


> That is an opinion written by one  *Eli E. Hertz, The same guy who drew the fantasy maps you posted earlier
> 
> Heres a link  A RES 181 II of 29 November 1947 directly to UN Resolution 181*


Fantasy maps my butt.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> It's not a lie.  Land confiscation in this manner is theft.
> 
> How would you feel if it was YOUR property?  How would you feel if the new "settlement" built on YOUR property denied you admittence because you were of the wrong ethnicity?



You have sipped the al Jazeera kool aid again, C. The story as reported in the OP and the thread title are both intentionally misleading. No ones land was confiscated. If you find Billo and PBel and Monte and Fanger arguing your side of the discussion you should definitely look around for the fugazi.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2015)

I love the Jazz era.  Most of 20th and 21st century music is derived from it.

Went to a Jazz bar in Chicago once called Pops for Champagne.  They had only champagne almost 200 different kinds, and 80 and 90 year old black musicians playing old time Jazz, who looked like they'd been playing for at least 50 years. It was surreal, almost like taking a trip back in time. I highly recommend it to everybody.

Pops for Champagne


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Privately owned by whom, exactly?
> ...



Well, we also know it wasn't you nor any of the "concerned" nor even the Palestinians. See, when you depend on al Jazeera without substantiating you end up with camel crap on your face. Howzit smell?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

When asked to substantiate a claim of ownership, the local Palestinians fell mysteriously silent.
In fact, the land was "adjudicated some two decades ago as *non-private property* and declared ‘state lands,’ which, according to the original League of Nations decision of July 1922 (article 6, Palestinian Mandate) makes it eligible for "close settlement by Jews on the land, including State lands and waste lands not required for public purposes.”
However the whole affair may be just a political tempest in a teapot. There currently are no plans to build anything there. Evidently al Jazeera found a willing Quisling in Israel's loony left "Peace Now" group.

The Israeli land grab that wasn t - The Washington Post


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you for clarifying.

Land confiscations do, however occur:

*Supreme Court orders Israel's AG to explain law allowing confiscation of Palestinian land in Jerusalem*


The Supreme Court on Monday discussed a controversial law *that allows the state to confiscate "absentee" property in Israel, a ruling which critics say allows the state to appropriate land and buildings belonging to Palestinian residents of Jerusalem who were unlucky enough to live on the wrong side of the municipal boundaries following the Six-Day War. *

At least two attorneys general and a district court judge have over the years come out against the law. The hearing on Monday came after the state appealed to the Supreme Court to vacate a district court’s ruling that the law not be applied in Jerusalem.

In an unusual step, an expanded bench of seven justices headed by Supreme Court President Asher Grunis asked Attorney General Yehuda Weinstein to appear personally to explain the state’s position.

Attorney Avigdor Feldman said during the hearing that according to the letter of the law, even an Israeli settler who lives in the West Bank and has property in Israel is considered an absentee and so has to worry about the state confiscating his property.

*The purpose of the Absentee Property Law, passed in 1950, was to take possession of property in Israel that belonged to Palestinian refugees. According to the law, any person present in an enemy country or outside Israel is considered an absentee, and his property goes to the Custodian of Absentee Property, today a body within the Justice Ministry. *

After the Six-Day War,* residents of the occupied territories who held property in Jerusalem found they had been deemed absentees without ever leaving their homes*. The Iyad family from Abu Dis, for example, owned the Cliff Hotel, which is 200 meters from their home. Because the municipal boundary runs between their home and the hotel, the custodian in 2003 *declared them absentees and transferred the hotel to the state’s ownership. The hotel now stands deserted. *

In another example, a family, represented in Monday’s hearing by attorney Sami Arshid, lives in an older part of the Beit Hanina neighborhood, located in the West Bank, but owns property in a newer part of the neighborhood, only a few hundred meters away, within Jerusalem’s boundaries. *The family’s Jerusalem home was taken by the state.*

Over the years, the Absentee Property Law *has become a tool for right-wing groups seeking to increase the Jewish presence in East Jerusalem. These groups ask the custodian to expropriate houses whose residents are in the West Bank and then rent the premises from the custodian, usually for a nominal fee. That is how many of the Jewish settlements in Palestinian neighborhoods in Jerusalem came into being. *

Many judicial officials view the application of this law in Jerusalem as morally and legally problematic, because unlike Palestinians who fled the country during war to countries at war with Israel, the Palestinian property owners in these and many other cases are under Israeli military rule in the West Bank and sometimes live only a few meters from the home that has been taken from them.

Remainder of article at link.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 11, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> At the end of the 19th Century and the beginning of the 20th Century, what was "fair" _(by customary law)_ was decided by the *victorious Allied Powers*.   <snip>
> 
> But at the end of the 19th Century and the beginning of the 20th Century, in a time when the Balfour Declaration was written, and the San Remo Convention was held --- at the time the Mandates and the Orders in Council were published,* none of these advanced rights were in place*.  What was fair, was determined by what the Allied Powers considered reasonable for the time.




Agreed!  And in layman's terms, it meant to the victor goes the spoils, INCLUDED ownership of the land.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> Teddy if you didn't Pander to Israeli propaganda so much you might see the truth!



You wouldn't know the truth if it bitch slapped you. Like why does your title allude to "this sunday" posted on April 5, 2015, when your source documentation talk about something that happened last year?

That is the extent of your truth.  Because it certainly is not extant.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the 19th Century and the beginning of the 20th Century, what was "fair" _(by customary law)_ was decided by the *victorious Allied Powers*.   <snip>
> ...



In terms of modern ethics - that certainly provides evidence of Israel as a modern day colonial power.


----------



## pbel (Apr 11, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Teddy if you didn't Pander to Israeli propaganda so much you might see the truth!
> ...


I posted it the day it was published or re-published on Yahoo.

Truth the Bitch has slapped you many times to no avail!


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



You obviously missed the point and continue to have a rectal cranial insertion problem.  Maybe you need lesson in reading comprehension?

What I quoted and emphasized was pertaining to the British and their rights during the Mandate period. They had the right to invite and help create a Jewish Homeland in the Mandate area.  I was not at all talking about the Jews.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Then I apologize for misconstruing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The don't exist because they never did.  Palestinian is a made up name for Arab invader.
> 
> True story, bigmouth.


It doesn't matter what name you call them.  You could call them_* "Roudy's Lost Left Nut"*_ and it would still be the same; there was an indigenous population of non-Jewish residents living there at the time of the Zionist migration and THEY HAVE RIGHTS!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The don't exist because they never did.  Palestinian is a made up name for Arab invader.
> ...


Under the UN charter they gave up those rights if they chose violence and open conflict over Peace..............

They had laid out a Map for a Palestinian State.............but they chose War.............under the Mandate the UN or Israel had no obligation to recognize it if they chose War.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Then I apologize for misconstruing.


Don't apologize to him, BAN HIS ASS! His name's _*Teddy*_, for Christ's sake!  We've all banned a Teddy at one time in our lives................no, wait..............

_maybe I've said too much?_


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

The _Reconquista_ of Eretz Yisrael continues apace...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Under the UN charter they gave up those rights if they chose violence and open conflict over Peace..............
> 
> They had laid out a Map for a Palestinian State.............but they chose War.............under the Mandate the UN or Israel had no obligation to recognize it if they chose War.


They didn't give up their rights, their "rights" were taken away. 

And they didn't "choose" war, they did what you and I would do if our home was invaded by a foreign force.  Everyone in the world has the right to defend themselves.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> The _Reconquista_ of Eretz Yisrael continues apace...


Go feed your bird.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Fantasy maps my butt.


Thanks for ruining my dinner!


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > The _Reconquista_ of Eretz Yisrael continues apace...
> ...



Pest Control hard at work...







The icing on the cake for any well-done annexation...

To keep out the riff-raff...

1,000 acres?

Chump-change, compared to what's coming...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Under the UN charter they gave up those rights if they chose violence and open conflict over Peace..............
> ...


The War forced them out when the neighboring countries attacked Israel.............telling them to leave while they did it..........

Israel took in Arabs in the end now didn't they............were Jews accepted elsewhere..........I don't think so as they drove out nearly a million Jews.................

They lost their homes as well........driven away and into Israel...............

Britain knew there would be problems in a transfer of peoples.........yet it had worked in Greece and Turkey at the end of the War................didn't work here..............

Over half of the area in question was laid out to Palestine.............I've shown the maps.......and the documents promising payment of 2 million pounds to resettle those displaced from both sides.........................

In the end............the UN punted...........created Israel...........and British forces hauled ass to let the whole thing be settled by conflict.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Pest Control hard at work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The War forced them out when the neighboring countries attacked Israel.............telling them to leave while they did it...........


That is one of the most ridiculous comments I've ever heard regarding this issue!

No one just up and leaves a home they've been living in for generations,  because someone _"ASKS THEM TO!"_


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pest Control hard at work...
> ...


Blocking Palestinian Nazis from blowing themselves up. Worked like a charm!


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



They don't complain about egypt/gaza, saudi/yemen, saudi/iraq, or anywhere else where walls are used to protect and keep out undesirables.  Even the US has a wall between them and mexico.  When no walls there are fences to separate.


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The War forced them out when the neighboring countries attacked Israel.............telling them to leave while they did it...........
> ...



Here is an award winning documentary from a while back:

Starting at 14:27, an Arab living in the region explains the Deir Yassin lie. 

Around the 15:40, he explains how Palestinians started fleeing their villages after hearing the false reports from the Deir Yassin 'Massacre'


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> They don't complain about egypt/gaza, saudi/yemen, saudi/iraq, or anywhere else where walls are used to protect and keep out undesirables.  Even the US has a wall between them and mexico.  When no walls there are fences to separate.


Except that you don't build walls on your neighbor's property!


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > They don't complain about egypt/gaza, saudi/yemen, saudi/iraq, or anywhere else where walls are used to protect and keep out undesirables.  Even the US has a wall between them and mexico.  When no walls there are fences to separate.
> ...



That's what happens when you send in hundreds of suicide bombers into your 'neighbours' cafes, restaurants, synagogues, etc....


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> Here is an award winning documentary from a while back:
> 
> Starting at 14:27, an Arab living in the region explains the Deir Yassin lie.
> 
> Around the 15:40, he explains how Palestinians started fleeing their villages after hearing the false reports from the Deir Yassin 'Massacre'


Does this look like rape?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> That's what happens when you send in hundreds of suicide bombers into your 'neighbours' cafes, restaurants, synagogues, etc....


Then the solution is selling them a few B-52's.

You don't need suicide bombers   when you got the real thing!


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > That's what happens when you send in hundreds of suicide bombers into your 'neighbours' cafes, restaurants, synagogues, etc....
> ...


They are too stupid to operate modern machinery


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an award winning documentary from a while back:
> ...


What does this picture prove ? I never said no one died in Deir Yassi.

In the video I posted, a former IDF soldier explains how when his unit entered Deir Yassin, they faced heavier resistance then expected. They lost 6 men and 142 were injured in the initial attack. Arabs were attacking them through windows in buildings
This of course refutes the lie that Deir Yassin was a purely civilian target


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Of course, Palestinians are "stupid" they are not quite human to you Jews are they.  Racist pig.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pest Control hard at work...
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


I didn't say PAlestinians are stupid you moron. 

I'm talking about Hamas . The people who would be operating fighter jets if they had.  

You on the other hand are as stupid as they come


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Fun, too...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 Have you read the hadiths, or are you so illiterate you ant actually read. 50,000 mass murdered in Medina alone by the arab muslim horde, all unarmed peaceful traders. Now just look at the rest of the M.E. from then and you an see where Jews were mass murdered by the arab muslims on the commands of their god.   You just wont admit that islam is the biggest mass murderer throughout the pages of history, with hundreds of millions of innocents to their tally.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...






 It was a bit like Palestine it was an area on the map known as Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







Killings for Islam


----------



## fanger (Apr 12, 2015)

All of the other people have committed crimes, the Jews are the only ones who have boasted about committing them. They are, all of them, born with raging fanaticism in their hearts, just as the Bretons and the Germans are born with blond hair. I would not be in the least bit surprised if these people would not some day become deadly to the human race.Voltaire


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








 First prove that the arab muslims held title to the land, and the easy way to do that would be to point to the treaty or mandate that says "this land will be arab muslims"

 Like I do with the Mandate for Palestine's delineation of the land of the Jewish national home

* Delineating the final geographical area of Palestine designated for the Jewish National Home on September 16, 1922, as described by the Mandatory

PALESTINE



INTRODUCTORY.


POSITION, ETC.​

Palestine lies on the western edge of the continent of Asia between Latitude 30º N. and 33º N., Longitude 34º 30’ E. and 35º 30’ E.

On the North it is bounded by the French Mandated Territories of Syria and Lebanon, on the East by Syria and Trans-Jordan, on the South-west by the Egyptian province of Sinai, on the South-east by the Gulf of Aqaba and on the West by the Mediterranean. The frontier with Syria was laid down by the Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its delimitation was ratified in 1923. Briefly stated, the boundaries are as follows: -

 North. – From Ras en Naqura on the Mediterranean eastwards to a point west of Qadas, thence in a northerly direction to Metulla, thence east to a point west of Banias.

 East. – From Banias in a southerly direction east of Lake Hula to Jisr Banat Ya’pub, thence along a line east of the Jordan and the Lake of Tiberias and on to El Hamme station on the Samakh-Deraa railway line, thence along the centre of the river Yarmuq to its confluence with the Jordan, thence along the centres of the Jordan, the Dead Sea and the Wadi Araba to a point on the Gulf of Aqaba two miles west of the town of Aqaba, thence along the shore of the Gulf of Aqaba to Ras Jaba.

 South. – From Ras Jaba in a generally north-westerly direction to the junction of the Neki-Aqaba and Gaza-Aqaba Roads, thence to a point west-north-west of Ain Maghara and thence to a point on the Mediterranean coast north-west of Rafa.

 West. – The Mediterranean Sea.*




 So any land inside these borders is Jewish and owned by Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





So when did they get title to this land  ?   and who gave them the title ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay...........I'm spamming the thread with the History of the Region...............because I'm tired of the Lies..............
> ...








 International law says the land is Jewish and that is all that matters, the UN did not have the authority to carve it up so the original borders stand.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Land confiscations do, however occur:
> 
> *Supreme Court orders Israel's AG to explain law allowing confiscation of Palestinian land in Jerusalem*



And as your article shows, there are remedies available to all in Israeli courts.

Israel court rules against separation wall in Beit Jala Maan News Agency

Palestinians enjoy land victory in Israeli courts Reuters

Palestinian landowners and Israeli residents declare victory after uniting to save historic Roman terraces - Telegraph


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

pbel said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't know the truth if it bitch slapped you. Like why does your title allude to "this sunday" posted on April 5, 2015, when your source documentation talk about something that happened last year?
> ...



But the "land grab that wasn't" was not a true story at any publishing:

The Israeli land grab that wasn t - The Washington Post


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)

Caratzas Bookstore The Genocide of the Ottoman Greeks

ships immediately
_Studies on the State Sponsored Campaign of Extermination of the Christians of Asia Minor (1912-1922) and Its Aftermath: History, Law, Memory_

Edited by Tessa Hofmann, Matthias Bjørnlund and Vasileios Meichanetsidis 

hardcover; 512 pages, 37 photographs, maps

The period of transition from the collapse of the* Ottoman Empire* to the foundation of the Turkish Republic was characterized by a number of processes largely guided by a narrow elite that aimed to construct a modern, national state. *One of these processes was the deliberate and planned elimination, indeed extermination, of the Christian (and certain other) minorities. According to demographic studies, the numbers are stark: In 1912 the areas of Asia Minor and Thrace were inhabited by about 4-5 million Christians and 7-8 million Muslims; by 1923 only 250-300,000 Christians remained.*

Raphael Lemkin, the legal scholar who introduced the term genocide into international law, formulated his early ideas on the definition of this war crime by studying the destruction of the Christians of Asia Minor, while the distinguished Turcologist Neoklis Sarris has noted that the annihilation of the Christian minorities represented an integral element in the formation of the Turkish Republic. As the editors of this volume note the recent resolution by the International Association of Genocide Scholars recognizing the Greek and Syriac genocides suggests a wider range of victim groups. This volume therefore represents an effort to provide an outline and a direction of a more extensive study of the deliberate destruction and elimination of a Greek presence that spanned over three millennia, in the space that became the Turkish Republic.

The last two decades have seen a massive amount of research of the genocide of the Armenian population in the Ottoman/Turkish space; our publishing house has produced a number of works, most notable of which was the eyewitness testimony of the Leslie A. Davis, US Consul in Harput (_The Slaughterhouse Province: An American Diplomat's Report on the Armenian Genocide of 1915-1917_). *Much less scholarly work has been done on the genocide of the Greeks of Asia Minor and Thrace*; there are many reasons for this, including the fact that Turkish governments have been successful in intimidating diplomats in the context of Turkish-Greek relations of the last generation, and of subverting academic integrity (inducing some scholars to make a career as denialists supported by international NGOs, all in the name of countering nationalism).


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The don't exist because they never did.  Palestinian is a made up name for Arab invader.
> ...


 
Yanno, the (Saudi) Hashemite Kings of Jordan have _for decades_ ruled over their indigenous yet powerless Palestinian majority. In fact, Arab/Muslim tyrants have done the same to most of the 350 million Mideast Arabs. How is it you reserve all your hate for Jooos?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)

Much is said about how the Arabs owned the land and La La La.  How it was stolen.............How the Israeli's are BIGOTS and RACIST................

But they don't mention WHY THERE WAS SO FEW IN THE REGION.................

And I again say, because they were EXTERMINATED....................In the death throws of the Ottoman Empire...........

You see, Hitler wasn't the first to practice GENOCIDE................THE OTTOMANS had the Market Share of it before Hitler was even on the radar..................

Why would Jews and Christians Flee these Regions and seek another home...................Because they were being slaughtered along with the Christians by the Ottomans every where else..............

Britain and France had every right to Kick their asses in the Middle East in WWII...............and had every right to Rule the Region after WWI.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have told the story already of the Armenians..............

Now I tell the story of the Greeks.................

Same time frame..............SAME SLAUGHTER......................

The Muslims do not have a moral leg to stand on.............their history of Brutality and outright GENOCIDE are a SCOURGE OF THE EARTH...................

Here is what the Middle East is built on.................


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Under the UN charter they gave up those rights if they chose violence and open conflict over Peace..............
> ...



Camel crap. The Arabs in 1947, having already usurped 77% of the Palestine mandated land mass (Jordan), _*violently rejected*_ a UN recommendation that they settle for 50% of what was left (including ALL of Jerusalem), leaving the Jews with three small Bantustans (see map below). The very thought that the region's Jews would no longer have to live under their rule - even on those unsustainable patches of land - was too much for the Arabs to bear.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pest Control hard at work...
> ...


 
Many countries, including Saudi Arabia, build fences to protect their citizens. In doing so Israel protects even the 20% of her population who are Palestinian Arabs. In fact, Israel's fence has saved many lives (see: pre and post-fence casualty figures) Not surprisingly, Nazis find only Israel's to be offensive.

Saudis build 1 000-mile Yemen border fence - BBC News


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> From the last report by the British............
> 
> 1921...............700,000 people in Palestine
> .......................77,000 were Christians
> ...


My post from early in the discussion......................

Is there any question anymore why there is a question mark by the Christians of the region..............

Any Christian and or Jew who decides to live under Muslim Rule is a fool...............eventually they will suffer the same fate as the rest..................as History has shown.

Creating Israel ensured the survival of the Jews there...............Had the Western powers not done so the Jews would very probably been mass murdered again by now......................Glad they had the SPINE to do so.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The War forced them out when the neighboring countries attacked Israel.............telling them to leave while they did it...........
> ...



They left for various reasons and exhortations by fellow Arabs was certainly one of them:

Khalid al-Azm, who was prime minister of Syria from 17 December 1948 to 30 March 1949, listed in his memoirs a number of reasons for the Arab defeat in an attack on the Arab leaders including his own predecessor Jamil Mardam Bey.

Fifth: the Arab governments' invitation to the people of Palestine to flee from it and seek refuge in adjacent Arab countries.... Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homeland, while it is we who constrained them to leave it...
Causes of the 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > They don't complain about egypt/gaza, saudi/yemen, saudi/iraq, or anywhere else where walls are used to protect and keep out undesirables.  Even the US has a wall between them and mexico.  When no walls there are fences to separate.
> ...



Israel, like other nations, builds her fences where they will most effectively save lives ... and it has. I can see how this is a major thorn in your side. Should the Arabs choose peaceful coexistence the fence can be removed.
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/05/world/middleeast/05mideast.html


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > That's what happens when you send in hundreds of suicide bombers into your 'neighbours' cafes, restaurants, synagogues, etc....
> ...



Go right ahead.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > *Chapter IX. - The Land*
> ...







Only one problem INTERNATIONAL LAW SAYS THE LAND IS OWNED BY THE JEWS and you cant go against that

No such thing as a legal right to self determination, take a look

  The arab muslims owned 0.8% of the land, it was the Ottomans that owned the rest until the Mandate came into force and then the land went to the Jews.   Look it up

The only answer would be illegal arab muslim migration


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Israel, like other nations, builds her fences where they will most effectively save lives ... and it has. I can see how this is a major thorn in your side. Should the Arabs choose peaceful coexistence the fence can be removed.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/05/world/middleeast/05mideast.html



So you think you can do as you wish on someone else's property?

Come over to my place and try to pull that shit with me.  Try to build "your" fence, on "my" lawn and see what happens next.  And since you have no respect for the law, I have no problem showing you just how wrong you are.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm sorry, but that dog don't hunt.

Your vague references to international law, only prove you don't know what you're talking about.  Because if you did, you would've stated the specific international law that proves your point, like I did.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Yanno, the (Saudi) Hashemite Kings of Jordan have _for decades_ ruled over their indigenous yet powerless Palestinian majority. In fact, Arab/Muslim tyrants have done the same to most of the 350 million Mideast Arabs. How is it you reserve all your hate for Jooos?



I haven't said anything about Jews.  However, since it is your desire that I do, I will say that Palestinian-Jews have the same rights as Palestinian-Arabs.  Both make up the indigenous population of that area.  Albeit Jews made up only 10% of that population.

Why would I hate Jews?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> They left for various reasons and exhortations by fellow Arabs was certainly one of them:
> 
> Khalid al-Azm, who was prime minister of Syria from 17 December 1948 to 30 March 1949, listed in his memoirs a number of reasons for the Arab defeat in an attack on the Arab leaders including his own predecessor Jamil Mardam Bey.
> 
> ...


Most of them were driven out by Jewish terrorism.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


>


There fences were built on their land, the Juden Curtain, was not.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Camel crap. The Arabs in 1947, having already usurped 77% of the Palestine mandated land mass (Jordan), _*violently rejected*_ a UN recommendation that they settle for 50% of what was left (including ALL of Jerusalem), leaving the Jews with three small Bantustans (see map below). The very thought that the region's Jews would no longer have to live under their rule - even on those unsustainable patches of land - was too much for the Arabs to bear.



No one in their right mind would give up 70% of their land, to 30% of a foreign population of assholes.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



just arabia.  Saud is the name of the family that deposed the former king of hejaz, the Husseins, in '32


----------



## pbel (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno, the (Saudi) Hashemite Kings of Jordan have _for decades_ ruled over their indigenous yet powerless Palestinian majority. In fact, Arab/Muslim tyrants have done the same to most of the 350 million Mideast Arabs. How is it you reserve all your hate for Jooos?
> ...


Sayit always appeals to hate and anti-Semitism when she loses an argument, attack the messenger rather than the message typical braying...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Israel, like other nations, builds her fences where they will most effectively save lives ... and it has. I can see how this is a major thorn in your side. Should the Arabs choose peaceful coexistence the fence can be removed.
> ...






 Depends on what the law allows, but if you built your fence 1 inch outside your boundary line I could cut it down


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> I'm sorry, but that dog don't hunt.
> 
> Your vague references to international law, only prove you don't know what you're talking about.  Because if you did, you would've stated the specific international law that proves your point, like I did.






 I have it is called the MANDATE FOR PALESTINE. Or do you ignore these posts because you know you don't have an argument to counter them.  
 Read it and see what land was given to the arab muslims by the LoN who were the legal owners after 1917


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno, the (Saudi) Hashemite Kings of Jordan have _for decades_ ruled over their indigenous yet powerless Palestinian majority. In fact, Arab/Muslim tyrants have done the same to most of the 350 million Mideast Arabs. How is it you reserve all your hate for Jooos?
> ...






 Only you can answer that, as only you could possibly know the answer. But we can point out that you post a hell of a lot of Jew hatred and anti-semetic lies and don't like being shown to be doing so.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > They left for various reasons and exhortations by fellow Arabs was certainly one of them:
> ...






 Not according to the first hand accounts of the arab muslim refugees, who say they were forced out by arab league army commanders.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






 Wrong as much of this barrier was built 20 miles inside Yemen enclosing the best farmland for Saudi's use


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Camel crap. The Arabs in 1947, having already usurped 77% of the Palestine mandated land mass (Jordan), _*violently rejected*_ a UN recommendation that they settle for 50% of what was left (including ALL of Jerusalem), leaving the Jews with three small Bantustans (see map below). The very thought that the region's Jews would no longer have to live under their rule - even on those unsustainable patches of land - was too much for the Arabs to bear.
> ...






 Now how was it  arab muslim land when they had never owned it since 1099. The Ottomans never gave them the land, and the LoN never gave it to them.  But they already had 78% of Palestine for them selves, leaving 22% for the Jews under International law


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Depends on what the law allows, but if you built your fence 1 inch outside your boundary line I could cut it down


Only if you happen to be the owner of that 1 inch.  Now, unless you're talking about your willie, the answer is no, you cannot take it down.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I have it is called the MANDATE FOR PALESTINE. Or do you ignore these posts because you know you don't have an argument to counter them.
> Read it and see what land was given to the arab muslims by the LoN who were the legal owners after 1917


The Mandate was conditional upon not disenfranchising the indigenous population of non-Jews, which asshole Zionists had no intention of doing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Not according to the first hand accounts of the arab muslim refugees, who say they were forced out by arab league army commanders.


Well Zionist military commanders, who were the boots on the ground at the time, say you and your muslim refugees, are full of shit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Wrong as much of this barrier was built 20 miles inside Yemen enclosing the best farmland for Saudi's use


Negro, please!

You wanna talk about Africa, go start a thread.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The don't exist because they never did.  Palestinian is a made up name for Arab invader.
> ...



No one said they have no rights, dipstick.  They certainly didn't call themselves "Palestinians" and joined other Arabs in trying to commit genocide on the Jews, and take over land that hadn't been designated to them by force.  Didn't work out.  Tough Shiite.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Now how was it  arab muslim land when they had never owned it since 1099. The Ottomans never gave them the land, and the LoN never gave it to them.  But they already had 78% of Palestine for them selves, leaving 22% for the Jews under International law


I've already proven you're full of shit on this, so why are you asking to get bitch-slapped again?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> No one said they have no rights, dipstick.  They certainly didn't call themselves "Palestinians" and joined other Arabs in trying to commit genocide on the Jews, and take over land that hadn't been designated to them by force.  Didn't work out.  Tough Shiite.


You got that ass-backwards, junior.  When the British left, Jewish terrorist groups went out and took more land than what was allocated to them in the Mandate.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Go right ahead.


You're some dishrag ho?

All this time, I thought you were a dude!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Israel, like other nations, builds her fences where they will most effectively save lives ... and it has. I can see how this is a major thorn in your side. Should the Arabs choose peaceful coexistence the fence can be removed.
> ...



You have property?! 

That white padded room isn't your property, it belongs to the state.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You have property?!
> 
> That white padded room isn't your property, it belongs to the state.


I suppose you supplied the pads?

I guess your flow was light that month?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No one said they have no rights, dipstick.  They certainly didn't call themselves "Palestinians" and joined other Arabs in trying to commit genocide on the Jews, and take over land that hadn't been designated to them by force.  Didn't work out.  Tough Shiite.
> ...



Wrong again, the Nazi Mufti and his band of Isamic terrorist thugs wanted to continue Hitler's intentions in the holy łand.   It was then that the Jews formed militias to defend themselves against the IslamoNazi savages.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You have property?!
> ...



If you keep this up I'll tell everybody how you ended up having such a big mouth.  Has to do with the time you spent in prison.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what the law allows, but if you built your fence 1 inch outside your boundary line I could cut it down
> ...





 I can in the UK and you cant do a thing about it, just as I can then charge you for taking it down and for the trespass. And any attacks by you would result in arrest and possible jail


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I have it is called the MANDATE FOR PALESTINE. Or do you ignore these posts because you know you don't have an argument to counter them.
> ...







 Which they didn't, and you cant point to any breach of that clause. Unless you look at what the arab muslims did from 1948


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong as much of this barrier was built 20 miles inside Yemen enclosing the best farmland for Saudi's use
> ...






 Take a look at the many links telling the story and see how the Saudis stole 20% of yemens land


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Now how was it  arab muslim land when they had never owned it since 1099. The Ottomans never gave them the land, and the LoN never gave it to them.  But they already had 78% of Palestine for them selves, leaving 22% for the Jews under International law
> ...






 Nope you proved nothing at all, apart from you could not read English when it gave the Jews Rights


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No one said they have no rights, dipstick.  They certainly didn't call themselves "Palestinians" and joined other Arabs in trying to commit genocide on the Jews, and take over land that hadn't been designated to them by force.  Didn't work out.  Tough Shiite.
> ...





 What land was allocated to the Jews under the Palestinian mandate then dildo, want to be shown as a JEW HATER again


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No one said they have no rights, dipstick.  They certainly didn't call themselves "Palestinians" and joined other Arabs in trying to commit genocide on the Jews, and take over land that hadn't been designated to them by force.  Didn't work out.  Tough Shiite.
> ...





 WRONG  as the Jewish defence groups were formed after the Mufti engineered the Hebron massacre


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Didn't you know?! It's never stolen land when Muslims do it.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 12, 2015)

The usual Hasbara bunch lying among themselves, pathetic.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The usual Hasbara bunch lying among themselves, pathetic.



Monte when faced with the truth:
Hasbara! Squawk! Hasbara! Squawk!


----------



## Coyote (Apr 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No.

At best, you could make the argument that such land comrises the nation of Israel.  Individual ownership isn't addressed.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Except...International Law does not say that.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



No, that is again bullshit from Phoney.  It's called Phoenalling, just an endless stream of bullshit without anything to back it up:


Now the facts:


" a report prepared by the intelligence services of the Israeli army, dated 30 June 1948 and entitled “The emigration of Palestinian Arabs in the period 1/12/1947-1/6/1948”. This document sets at 391,000 the number of Palestinians who had already left the territory that was by then in the hands of Israel, and evaluates the various factors that had prompted their decisions to leave. “At least 55% of the total of the exodus was caused by our (Haganah/IDF) operations.” To this figure, the report’s compilers add the operations of the Irgun and Lehi, which “directly (caused) some 15%... of the emigration”. A further 2% was attributed to explicit expulsion orders issued by Israeli troops, and 1% to their psychological warfare. This leads to a figure of 73% for departures caused directly by the Israelis. In addition, the report attributes 22% of the departures to “fears” and “a crisis of confidence” affecting the Palestinian population. *As for Arab calls for flight, these were reckoned to be significant in only 5% of cases..."*


The expulsion of the Palestinians re-examined - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

The UN Report confirms that, at the time of the report 3 September 1947, the Arab population  owned 85% of the land Phoney.  Why didn't the UN agree with you that the land was "given" to the Jews?

*UNITED*​*NATIONS​**A*






*General Assembly*












 A/364
3 September 1947
*OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF *​*THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY​*​*SUPPLEMENT No. 11​*
​*UNITED NATIONS
SPECIAL COMMITTEE
ON PALESTINE​*
​*REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY​*​*VOLUME 1​*


​*Lake Success
New York
1947​*



*164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. *The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940, which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new land.

A 364 of 3 September 1947


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

"There are no differences between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. We are all part of one nation. It is only for political reasons that we carefully underline our Palestinian identity... yes, the existence of a separate Palestinian identity serves only tactical purposes. The founding of a Palestinian state is a new tool in the continuing battle against Israel".
- Zuhair Muhsin, military commander of the PLO and member of the PLO Executive Council -

“Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?”
“We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag”.
-Former PLO Terrorist






Coincidence?!  I think not!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The UN Report confirms that, at the time of the report 3 September 1947, the Arab population  owned 85% of the land Phoney.  Why didn't the UN agree with you that the land was "given" to the Jews?
> 
> *UNITED
> NATIONS
> ...







 Where does it say the arab muslims OWNED 85% of the land then Abdul ?    Don't forget possession is not ownership in law.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The UN Report confirms that, at the time of the report 3 September 1947, the Arab population  owned 85% of the land Phoney.  Why didn't the UN agree with you that the land was "given" to the Jews?
> ...


I put the map up of Jewish owned land a long time ago from the British archives.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What British archives?  The only thing any official archive confirms is that the Arabs owned over 85% of the land, as confirmed in UN A/364.

'


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 LIAR as it does not say that at all does it. What it does say is that they were in possession of 85% of the land. This could mean stolen, squatting, illegal use etc. it does not mean they owned it, any more that Israel being in possession of the west bank means they own it


----------



## montelatici (Apr 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




G

 rasping at straws as usual. It says that non-Jews OWN more than 85% of the land, see below.  Of course you will have to calculate the percentage. LOL



 

A Survey of Palestine Volume 2 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Until the people declare independence and then the land is transferred to the people. The Jews did this in 1948 and the muslims lost all of Israel in a second. It took the arab muslims until 1988 to realise that their little piece of Islamic heaven was being eroded. Do you think it will take them another 40 years to ask for negotiations on mutual borders ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



1943 after the Arab invasion, of course.  Just like in 1896 majority of Jerusalem were Jews before the Arab invasions.  

You keep posting this bullshit chart with ESTIMATED numbers which have been found to be to be TOTALLY UNRELIABLE.  We can't track the number of illegals entering into the US, does any sane person expect the temporary mandate govt. to not only govern and keep the peace, but also TRACK ILLEGALS? Ha ha ha.  What a fuckin' moron!

"Reference to Arab immigration into Palestine during the 1920s is made as well in the British mandatory government's annual compilation of statistical data on population. The _Palestine Blue Book, 1937_, for example, provides time series demographic statistics whose annual estimates are based on extrapolations from its 1922 census.[24] The footnote accompanying the table on population of Palestine reads:

*There has been unrecorded illegal immigration of both Jews and Arabs in the period since the census of 1931, but it is clear that, since it cannot be recorded, no estimate of its volume is possible*.[25]

The 1935 British report to the League of Nations noted that:

*One thousand five hundred and fifty-seven persons (including 565 Jews) who, having made their way into the country surreptitiously, were later detected, were sentenced to imprisonment for their offence and recommended for deportation.*[26]

*The number who "made their way into the country surreptitiously" and undetected was neither estimated nor mentioned.*

Historian Gad Gilbar's observation on Ruth Kark's contribution to his edited volume _Ottoman Palestine, 1800-1914_, touches on the issue of Arab immigration into and within Palestine. He relates her ideas in "The Rise and Decline of Coastal Towns in Palestine" to Charles Issawi's thesis concerning the role of minority groups and foreigners in the development of Middle Eastern towns. Explaining why no other Palestinian cities grew as rapidly as Jaffa and Haifa did during the final three decades of the Ottoman rule, *Gilbar writes: "Both attracted population from the rural and urban surroundings and immigrants from outside Palestine*."[27]

Each piece of the demographic puzzle by itself may reveal no identifiable picture. But given a multiplicity of such pieces, an image does begin to appear. The Royal Institute for International Affairs adds another piece. Commenting on the growth of the Palestinian population during the decades of the 1920s and 1930s it reports: *"The number of Arabs who have entered Palestine illegally from Syria and Transjordan is unknown. But probably considerable.*"[28] And C.S. Jarvis, governor of the Sinai from 1923-36, adds yet another:

*This illegal immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Trans-Jordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery.*[29]

******
* Ya see?!  YOU'RE FULLA SHIT.  NOW KEEP POSTING THIS CHART ANOTHER 500 TIMES, moron.*


----------



## montelatici (Apr 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So the Jews did steal the land.  As you said "they lost all of Israel in a second".


----------



## montelatici (Apr 15, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







DarkFury said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Pig farms and rib joints for Jews?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 15, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No need for a chart, just the official information contained  in the UN Resolution (Report to the General Assembly)  which preceded the and condoned the partition.  It's not the propaganda you post.  

*UNITED*
*NATIONS
A*






*General Assembly*













 A/364
3 September 1947
*OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF *
*THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*


*SUPPLEMENT No. 11*



*UNITED NATIONS*
*SPECIAL COMMITTEE*
*ON PALESTINE*



*REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*

*VOLUME 1*





*Lake Success*
*New York*
*1947*


15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. *The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. *From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year. The flow has not been regular, however, being fairly high in 1924 to 1926, falling in the next few years (there was a net emigration in 1927) and rising to even higher levels between 1933 and 1936 as a result of the Nazi persecution in Europe. Between the census year of 1931 and the year 1936, the proportion of Jews to the total population rose from 18 per cent to nearly 30 per cent.

16. *The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths.* Indeed, the natural rate of increase of Moslem Arabs in Palestine is the highest in recorded statistics,1 a phenomenon explained by very high fertility rates coupled with a marked decline in death rates as a result of improved conditions of life and public health, The natural rate of increase of Jews is also relatively high, but is conditioned by a favorable age distribution of the population due to the high rate of immigration.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Come up with another one.  I already stomped on that one too.  The rest of what you didn't post in that document disproves all your claims. According to the British and Allies, the land was designated to be Jewish land.  

Arabs illegally invaded the region, it is pretty evident.  Doesn't matter if you post this garbage a million times, mr fulla shit terrorist worshipper.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Jews don't consume your species.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 15, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, the official reports of the UN, state quite the opposite.  It doesn't matter how many times you post the Hasbara propaganda.  UN official reports are peer reviewed, checked and vetted by experts.  Your propaganda is created by partisans and are basically lies.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 15, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I was commenting on another posters suggestion that Gaza be flattened and pig farms and rib joints be established there.  I asked a pointed question regarding the interest Jews might have in establishing pig farms and rib joints in Gaza.  

From what I can tell your only response to fact is to personally insult posters who post facts.  I think that it makes it clear that you have absolutely no credible response when facts that don't jive with the propaganda you've been fed don't agree.

By the way, pigs are one of the most intelligent of animals.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Official records of numbers that have been found to be unreliable, at best?  Ha ha ha. Get a life, dirtbag.

"Reference to Arab immigration into Palestine during the 1920s is made as well in the British mandatory government's annual compilation of statistical data on population. The _Palestine Blue Book, 1937_, for example, provides time series demographic statistics whose annual estimates are based on extrapolations from its 1922 census.[24] The footnote accompanying the table on population of Palestine reads:

*There has been unrecorded illegal immigration of both Jews and Arabs in the period since the census of 1931, but it is clear that, since it cannot be recorded, no estimate of its volume is possible*.[25]

The 1935 British report to the League of Nations noted that:

*One thousand five hundred and fifty-seven persons (including 565 Jews) who, having made their way into the country surreptitiously, were later detected, were sentenced to imprisonment for their offence and recommended for deportation.*[26]

*The number who "made their way into the country surreptitiously" and undetected was neither estimated nor mentioned.*

*Historian Gad Gilbar's observation on Ruth Kark's contribution to his edited volume Ottoman Palestine, 1800-1914, touches on the issue of Arab immigration into and within Palestine. He relates her ideas in "The Rise and Decline of Coastal Towns in Palestine" to Charles Issawi's thesis concerning the role of minority groups and foreigners in the development of Middle Eastern towns. Explaining why no other Palestinian cities grew as rapidly as Jaffa and Haifa did during the final three decades of the Ottoman rule, Gilbar writes: "Both attracted population from the rural and urban surroundings and immigrants from outside Palestine."[27]

Each piece of the demographic puzzle by itself may reveal no identifiable picture. But given a multiplicity of such pieces, an image does begin to appear. The Royal Institute for International Affairs adds another piece. Commenting on the growth of the Palestinian population during the decades of the 1920s and 1930s it reports: "The number of Arabs who have entered Palestine illegally from Syria and Transjordan is unknown. But probably considerable."[28] And C.S. Jarvis, governor of the Sinai from 1923-36, adds yet another:

This illegal immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Trans-Jordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery.[29]
*


----------



## Roudy (Apr 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Like I said Jews don't consume your "intelligent" kind. Must hang around them a lot.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 Now where did I say that Abdul, once again caught out in a RACIST LIE by leaving out the operative phrase.

*Until the people declare independence and then the land is transferred to the people*. The Jews did this in 1948 and the muslims lost all of Israel in a second


 You cant steal what is already yours by right, and the rab muslims had no rights to the land


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 No for Christians who love pig products, have you tried Trotters, Tongue, Brawn, Ears or black pudding yet


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Which you have to yet prove is actual facts and not a fabrication. Just because it is a UN document does not mean it is true


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 BULLSHIT  the report is presented and taken at face value, which is why Israel was branded as having the most breaches of womens rights. Because the islamomorons said so


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 Well that is you screwed then as you never post facts, and we will have t stop calling you a RACIST PIG and call you a RACIST DOG instead


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Well then, if an official report prepared to facilitate and guide the UN in the implementation of the partition plan could be a fabrication then the basis upon which the partition was approved was based on fabrications.  Does the Hasbara tell you to grasp at straws in such a nonsensical manner?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I only post facts from official archives as you well know.  Facts do not represent racism.  

You on the other hand, run a racist site and freely admit that you are a racist UKIP supporter.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Never mind changing the subject when will you provide evidence to support your claims that the Jews have no legal right to have a homeland ?

If UN res 181 is based of fabrications it does not alter the fact that the Jews were given Palestine for their National Home under INTERNATIONAL LAW.

 Does your imam tell you to make up these RACIST LIES and tell you to manipulate documents until they meet with your islamomoron POV.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 NO STOP LYING you manipulate facts to meet with your imams islamomoron POV, and spam this board with them. 

 Was that why you were banned from those other boards for spamming these same manipulated reports ?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Jews have a right to a homeland, just not someone else's.

The UN had no legal right or authority to give Christian and Muslim land in Palestine to European Jews.  It was a case of dispossession  of lands from Christians and Muslims.

I never manipulate documents I just post the text.  It is the fact that the facts do not align with the propaganda you spew that irritates you.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Seriously, is that all you have?  UN had no legal authority?

is this the same asshole that keeps posting the same two UN documents, editing out the parts that disprove his claims? 

Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The information I posted about the unreliability of the numbers are accurate, since they were noted by historians and govt. officials.  Look it up.  

The UN documents which you keep posting are correspondence between various parties, and in no way make any claims to the accuracy of the numbers because the THE NUMBERS ARE IRRELEVANT TO THE DECISIONS. Mostly of the correspondence is whining by the invading intolerant Arabs as to why the British, the Allies, and League of Nations are allocating less than 1% of conquered Ottoman terrority to be the Jewish homeland.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



It is not correspondence between parties, it is UN Resolution A/364 the basis for the partition of Palestine (illegal I may add) by the UN.  They are a recapitulation of the facts on the ground in 1947 in Palestine.  The numbers are accurate.  The propagandists claim otherwise because they don't align with the Zionist myth.

*UNITED*
*NATIONS
A*






*General Assembly*













 A/364
3 September 1947
*OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF *
*THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*


*SUPPLEMENT No. 11*



*UNITED NATIONS*
*SPECIAL COMMITTEE*
*ON PALESTINE*



*REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*

*VOLUME 1*





*Lake Success*
*New York*
*1947*


----------



## Roudy (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



A hundred page document that you edited out the parts that disprove your claims?  I already showed you many officials and historians that noted the large numbers of illegal Arab invaders which the numbers in no way could be reflective of it. 

Non of this is false or propoganda. Here let me slap in you the face with the truth again. 

"Reference to Arab immigration into Palestine during the 1920s is made as well in the British mandatory government's annual compilation of statistical data on population. The _Palestine Blue Book, 1937_, for example, provides time series demographic statistics whose annual estimates are based on extrapolations from its 1922 census.[24] The footnote accompanying the table on population of Palestine reads:

*There has been unrecorded illegal immigration of both Jews and Arabs in the period since the census of 1931, but it is clear that, since it cannot be recorded, no estimate of its volume is possible*.[25]

The 1935 British report to the League of Nations noted that:

*One thousand five hundred and fifty-seven persons (including 565 Jews) who, having made their way into the country surreptitiously, were later detected, were sentenced to imprisonment for their offence and recommended for deportation.*[26]

*The number who "made their way into the country surreptitiously" and undetected was neither estimated nor mentioned.*

Historian Gad Gilbar's observation on Ruth Kark's contribution to his edited volume _Ottoman Palestine, 1800-1914_, touches on the issue of Arab immigration into and within Palestine. He relates her ideas in "The Rise and Decline of Coastal Towns in Palestine" to Charles Issawi's thesis concerning the role of minority groups and foreigners in the development of Middle Eastern towns. Explaining why no other Palestinian cities grew as rapidly as Jaffa and Haifa did during the final three decades of the Ottoman rule, *Gilbar writes: "Both attracted population from the rural and urban surroundings and immigrants from outside Palestine*."[27]

Each piece of the demographic puzzle by itself may reveal no identifiable picture. But given a multiplicity of such pieces, an image does begin to appear. The Royal Institute for International Affairs adds another piece. Commenting on the growth of the Palestinian population during the decades of the 1920s and 1930s it reports: *"The number of Arabs who have entered Palestine illegally from Syria and Transjordan is unknown. But probably considerable.*"[28] And C.S. Jarvis, governor of the Sinai from 1923-36, adds yet another:

*This illegal immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Trans-Jordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery.*[29]

******
*Ya see?!  YOU'RE FULLA SHIT. *


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

It' all propaganda from a Zionist Islamophobic hate site. (Middle East Forum and Daniel Pipes) It's like linking to Stormfront.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It' all propaganda from a Zionist Islamophobic hate site. (Middle East Forum and Daniel Pipes) It's like linking to Stormfront.


Wrong again, dipshit. It's an article written by an educated person who is quoting reliable sources and methods. The conclusion is that the numbers were unreliable at best. 


*The Smoking Gun: Arab Immigration into Palestine, 1922-1931*
*by Fred M. Gottheil
*
*Fred M. Gottheil*





Professor Emeritus of Economics

*Research Interests*
Economics of the Middle East

*PhD*
Economics, Duke University

*Selected Publications*

Principles of Economics, South-Western, 1995.
“Demographic and Economic Forces Underlying Likud's Perspective of the West Bank,” in B. Rich and G. Kieval, eds, _Israeli Politics in the 1990s_, Greenwood Press, 1991.
“Transforming the Relationship Among Israeli Arabs and Jews: The Economic Dimension,” _Middle East Focus_, vol. 13 (1991).


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

He is published on . Middle East Forum  a Zionist Islamophobic hate/propaganda site owned/managed by one the world's no. 1 Islamophobes, Daniel Pipes. The book is all propaganda.  Try finding something other than propaganda to make a point.  Unfortunately, you will have little luck.  The facts are against you.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> He is published on . Middle East Forum  a Zionist Islamophobic hate/propaganda site owned/managed by one the world's no. 1 Islamophobes, Daniel Pipes. The book is all propaganda.  Try finding something other than propaganda to make a point.  Unfortunately, you will have little luck.  The facts are against you.



He's a PhD and an educator at Duke university, with a specialty in the Middle East and demographics, you moron.  He writes totally impartial, unbiased factual papers and his sources are all reliable and accurate.  There is not a shred of propoganda or inaccuracy in his research because he quotes actual sources.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

He is propagandist, he is a known far right neocon and, by the way, he is Jewish.  His works are partisan, right wing and devoid of fact.  Plus he is published on Middle East Forum, that lends him no credibility.  Ever notice I never post anything from Electronic Intifada or similar sites?  You should try doing the same.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> He is propagandist, he is a known far right neocon and, by the way, he is Jewish.  His works are partisan, right wing and devoid of fact.  Plus he is published on Middle East Forum, that lends him no credibility.  Ever notice I never post anything from Electronic Intifada or similar sites?  You should try doing the same.



Nah, you're just trying to discredit a knowledgable highly educated professor at one of the best universities in the U.S.  But you have nothing to discredit him with other than "so and so site carries his article".  Try refuting some of his research or his quotes, instead of bitching and whining about a guy who is telling the truth:


"Reference to Arab immigration into Palestine during the 1920s is made as well in the British mandatory government's annual compilation of statistical data on population. The _Palestine Blue Book, 1937_, for example, provides time series demographic statistics whose annual estimates are based on extrapolations from its 1922 census.[24] The footnote accompanying the table on population of Palestine reads:

*There has been unrecorded illegal immigration of both Jews and Arabs in the period since the census of 1931, but it is clear that, since it cannot be recorded, no estimate of its volume is possible*.[25]

The 1935 British report to the League of Nations noted that:

*One thousand five hundred and fifty-seven persons (including 565 Jews) who, having made their way into the country surreptitiously, were later detected, were sentenced to imprisonment for their offence and recommended for deportation.*[26]

*The number who "made their way into the country surreptitiously" and undetected was neither estimated nor mentioned.*

Historian Gad Gilbar's observation on Ruth Kark's contribution to his edited volume _Ottoman Palestine, 1800-1914_, touches on the issue of Arab immigration into and within Palestine. He relates her ideas in "The Rise and Decline of Coastal Towns in Palestine" to Charles Issawi's thesis concerning the role of minority groups and foreigners in the development of Middle Eastern towns. Explaining why no other Palestinian cities grew as rapidly as Jaffa and Haifa did during the final three decades of the Ottoman rule, *Gilbar writes: "Both attracted population from the rural and urban surroundings and immigrants from outside Palestine*."[27]

Each piece of the demographic puzzle by itself may reveal no identifiable picture. But given a multiplicity of such pieces, an image does begin to appear. The Royal Institute for International Affairs adds another piece. Commenting on the growth of the Palestinian population during the decades of the 1920s and 1930s it reports: *"The number of Arabs who have entered Palestine illegally from Syria and Transjordan is unknown. But probably considerable.*"[28] And C.S. Jarvis, governor of the Sinai from 1923-36, adds yet another:

*This illegal immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Trans-Jordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery.*[29]


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

You can post all the propaganda you want.  It is just propaganda from Zionist hate sites.  There is plenty of similar material available on pro-Palestinian sites, .  Try posting some factual material for once Ruddy.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You can post all the propaganda you want.  It is just propaganda from Zionist hate sites.  There is plenty of similar material available on pro-Palestinian sites, .  Try posting some factual material for once Ruddy.


On what do you base that his research is not factual or not based on actual quotes?  

Oh wait, they disprove your assertions and conclusions.  

And are you now claiming that you NEVER use pro Palestinian propoganda sites?  'Cause I've caught you myself doing it all the time.  It's either these two edited documents, or garbage from propaganda sites from you.  

Hasbara! Squawk! Hasbara! Squawk!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You can post all the propaganda you want.  It is just propaganda from Zionist hate sites.  There is plenty of similar material available on pro-Palestinian sites, .  Try posting some factual material for once Ruddy.
> ...



I never use pro-Palestinian sites to make a point. Only academic and government archives.  I sometimes will link Ito sraeli news. You have never "caught me" as I never use partisan sites unless they are Zionist/Hasbara sites from which I can gauge what their next propaganda push will be.

You use information from Zionist/Hasbara sites exclusively.  You have no idea what the truth is.


----------



## pbel (Apr 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Amazing phoney NutCake, you invoke International Law when only when it helps your lies and deny it when it shows your lies...

Really a certified Certificate of Sanity may dispel your insanity?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 16, 2015)

pbel said:


> Amazing phoney NutCake, you invoke International Law when only when it helps your lies and deny it when it shows your lies...
> 
> Really a certified Certificate of Sanity may dispel your insanity?


He doesn't really invoke it.  He just says the words, "international law", then turns around and acts like he just made a point.  And on the rare occasions where he does try to quote something specific, it doesn't prove what he claimed.  A couple of times, it actually proved the opposite!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I never use pro-Palestinian sites to make a point. Only academic and government archives.  I sometimes will link Ito sraeli news. You have never "caught me" as I never use partisan sites unless they are Zionist/Hasbara sites from which I can gauge what their next propaganda push will be.
> 
> You use information from Zionist/Hasbara sites exclusively.  You have no idea what the truth is.


*Roudy* doesn't have the balls to deal with reality on its own terms.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Billo.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Riiiight.  So all those times you quoted articles from Mondo Weiss etc. or some other leftist magazine, it wasn't you.  It was the other guy manning the shift.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I never use pro-Palestinian sites to make a point. Only academic and government archives.  I sometimes will link Ito sraeli news. You have never "caught me" as I never use partisan sites unless they are Zionist/Hasbara sites from which I can gauge what their next propaganda push will be.
> ...


Well to make a comment like that one would have to know what reality even is, which you don't.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Well to make a comment like that one would have to know what reality even is, which you don't.


Really?

I'm all about being real.  I'm *billo real!*


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Mondoweis is edited by Philip Weiss and Adam Horowitz., *two Jew*s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   That's why I will sometimes quote it as well as Israeli media to insure that anything I state is never supported by anything that could remotely be claimed to be partisan pro-Palestinian propaganda.  As they say, "Caeser's wife must be above suspicion" 

You on the other hand only utilize partisan Zionist and Hasbara propagand exclusively. .  That's just a fact.  Live with it.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well to make a comment like that one would have to know what reality even is, which you don't.
> ...


More like Bellow Real.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Nah I'm quoting a reputable educator in one of the best universities in the U.S. and PhD who knows what he's talking about and actually researched the topic, while you're quoting a well known radical leftist propaganda site.  The fact that there are Jews on that site doesn't mean diddly, as there are many right wing sites with MUSLIM contributors and writers.  Heck I wouldn't even trust Haaretz which is another left wing propoganda nut job organization like MSNBC is here in the U.S. 

So again, you keep lying and proving yourself wrong.

Another debate "won" by mentally ill antisemite Monte.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

No, you are linking propaganda emanating from a Zionist propaganda site, a propaganda work by a known right-wing Jewish writer.  Would you accept as other than propaganda something I linked to on a Palestinian propaganda site written by a  American professor of the Muslim faith with a PHD from  Harvard for example?  Get real.

I am always proving myself indisputably right, but all it takes is stating fact.  I don't have the difficulty of having to present propaganda as fact. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, you are a legend in your own mind, who can't refute any of the claims this professors has laid out in his research, which by the way, are derived from the British officials and UN sites.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

All of the propaganda in the fairy tales claims are refuted by the facts as found in UN, academic and national archives.  Why you believe anyone should accept the rantings of  a self identified Zionist, right-wing neocon and Jew writing for a Zionist propaganda website, is beyond me.  I am sure you would not accept anything found on Electronic Intifada, yet you expect others to accept crap from a Zionist site.  What is wrong with you?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

Actually his research uses information from facts found in UN, academic, British and US and national archives.  You even see the links for the actual quotes.

Keep barking.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

You are just linking to propaganda on a Zionist propaganda site.  That's what you do, but it doesn't make the information anything other than propaganda.  No, he does not use information from archives, like you, he tries to claim the factual information in the archives is not true. by making things up.  There is a difference.  He is a propagandist.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You are just linking to propaganda on a Zionist propaganda site.  That's what you do, but it doesn't make the information anything other than propaganda.  No, he does not use information from archives, like you, he tries to claim the factual information in the archives is not true. by making things up.  There is a difference.  He is a propagandist.


 
Nope he is an educator at Duke and a PhD, specialized in this area who has written several papers on the demographics and economics of the Middle East.  As such, his quotes and links are actual and correct otherwise his reputation and position at the university would be in jeopardy.

While the garbage you quote from sites like mondo Weiss can often be found on islamofacist sites like Palestine intifarta and even some neo Nazi sites. 

It's pretty entertaining.  A mentally ill antisemitic bullshitter not even qualified to clean the toilets at Duke, critiquing a professor who's written several books and researched this very subject.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Your prof. writes for a propaganda site and his work is on that propaganda site. He is known as a right-wing neocon Zionist and he is Jewish.  Not your impartial neutral historian.

When you find facts from official archives at the UN, academic institutions etc. that support your position I will certainly pay attention.  I will ignore the propaganda you link to.

By the way, my undergraduate degree is from Princeton and I have a Master's from George Washington.  Duke does not impress me.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Your prof. writes for a propaganda site and his work is on that propaganda site. He is known as a right-wing neocon Zionist and he is Jewish.  Not your impartial neutral historian.
> 
> When you find facts from official archives at the UN, academic institutions etc. that support your position I will certainly pay attention.  I will ignore the propaganda you link to.
> 
> By the way, my undergraduate degree is from Princeton and I have a Master's from George Washington.  Duke does not impress me.


Bulshit!  Ha ha ha! 

A troll and a good for nothing BUM now bragging about a Princeton degree!  OMG. HILARIOUS. You see, that's the great thing about the internet, you can take on all these alter ego fantasy personalities.  You can even lie and spread falsehoods about Jews, like you do 24/7.   

Duke is certainly not an Ivy League but it is considered among the elite universities in the country.  So they would certainly do something about a professor who "makes up fake quotes" in his research, considering he also teaches and grades his students on how to hand in a proper and reliable research papers on a variety of subject matters.  

But wait, monte doesn't like what he has to say nor the sites that post his research, so he's out. 

Your bullshit gets funnier and even more outlandish, I guess it goes hand in hand with your mental illness. Ha ha ha.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You are just linking to propaganda on a Zionist propaganda site.  That's what you do, but it doesn't make the information anything other than propaganda.  No, he does not use information from archives, like you, he tries to claim the factual information in the archives is not true. by making things up.  There is a difference.  He is a propagandist.


You realize that anyone who doesn't kiss PAlestinian ass, you call them a propagandist?? 

Do you know how stupid you look? Not to mention you are quite possible the biggest propagandist here.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Your prof. writes for a propaganda site and his work is on that propaganda site. He is known as a right-wing neocon Zionist and he is Jewish.  Not your impartial neutral historian.
> 
> When you find facts from official archives at the UN, academic institutions etc. that support your position I will certainly pay attention.  I will ignore the propaganda you link to.
> 
> By the way, my undergraduate degree is from Princeton and I have a Master's from George Washington.  Duke does not impress me.



The fact that you brought that up without anyone asking you tells me that you're a bullshit liar....which we already knew.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

The response to Ruddy was his comment that the propagandist was teaching at Duke.  And, I never lie.  No need to.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Mondoweis is edited by Philip Weiss and *Adam Horowitz*., two Jews!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


Any relation to *David Horowitz*?

God, I hope not!


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The response to Ruddy was his comment that the propagandist was teaching at Duke.  And, I never lie.  No need to.


If you start cheering for the Montreal Canadiens, I'll take back my comment.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

I am a football fan (soccer) and am an Internazionale Milano supporter (Inter Milan).  We are not doing very well now, we suck, in fact.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

I coulda sworn badminton was your favorite sport.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The response to Ruddy was his comment that the propagandist was teaching at Duke.  And, I never lie.  No need to.
> ...


Millionaires with no front teeth?


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I am a football fan (soccer) and am an Internazionale Milano supporter (Inter Milan).  We are not doing very well now, we suck, in fact.


Montreal (my home team) is in the playoffs and are playing right now. 

I love playing soccer but I have trouble watching an entire game


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

Ever heard of a professional hockey player with no dental plan in his contract?  Me neither.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It' all propaganda from a Zionist Islamophobic hate site. (Middle East Forum and Daniel Pipes) It's like linking to Stormfront.






 So your source is a Zionist islamophobic hate site is it Abdul ( Un archives )


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 RACIST LIAR AND SPAMMER you do it all the time


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 What international laws do I deny then or stupid one, and we are still waiting for your certificate of sanity signed by a proper doctor and not D Duck or M.Mouse


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> He is published on . Middle East Forum  a Zionist Islamophobic hate/propaganda site owned/managed by one the world's no. 1 Islamophobes, Daniel Pipes. The book is all propaganda.  Try finding something other than propaganda to make a point.  Unfortunately, you will have little luck.  The facts are against you.






 How do we know the author of your SPAMMING is not an islamonazi who is published on islamoinazi terrorist sites and Nazi white supremacists outlets ?

 You really do come out with some stupid things sometimes abdul


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You can post all the propaganda you want.  It is just propaganda from Zionist hate sites.  There is plenty of similar material available on pro-Palestinian sites, .  Try posting some factual material for once Ruddy.






 So the 1931 report to the LoN is propaganda now is it, I wonder why you use it then ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing phoney NutCake, you invoke International Law when only when it helps your lies and deny it when it shows your lies...
> ...






 How would you know being in a haze all the time.............


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > It' all propaganda from a Zionist Islamophobic hate site. (Middle East Forum and Daniel Pipes) It's like linking to Stormfront.
> ...



Middle East Journal is not the UN archives you nitwit.  It is a Zionist Islamophobic website.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You can post all the propaganda you want.  It is just propaganda from Zionist hate sites.  There is plenty of similar material available on pro-Palestinian sites, .  Try posting some factual material for once Ruddy.
> ...



He calls parts of the same document that he posts over and over "propoganda".


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Ha ha ha. Get lost dufus. And when those same UN archives disprove your claims, you whine, bitch and moan "what right does UN have to tell the Arabs what to do?!"


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Did you read the source of most of your propaganda claims then Abdul, the ones you put the UN insignia to. Because many of the debunked propaganda manipulations of yours have all come from the UN archives.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 And then deflects when this is pointed out to him, what a fruit cake...............


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Middle East Journal is a propaganda magazine published by Daniel Pipes well known Zionist and Islamophobe.  You have never linked to a UN document to support any of your claims.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^^^^
I've posted parts of UN documents that disprove your claims, that you edited out.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

You have never posted any part of a UN document that disproves any of my claims.  It would be impossible because my claims are simply what is written on the UN documents.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^^^^
Yes I have, and the. You've either crawled back into your hole or started whining about "The UN had no right to form a Jewish state blah blah blah...."  Aw boohoo!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

No, you have just posted nonsense you nitwit. I never crawl into a hole, I always make it clear through my posts that you are nitwit.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2015)

And I make it clear you are an IslamoNazi liar, an anti Semite, and probably a concert to Islama and paid false propagandist. Odds are I'm right. 

The Jews stole no one's land, they simply took back their ancestral homeland from Arab invaders.

True story, troll.


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> And I make it clear you are an IslamoNazi liar, an anti Semite, and probably a concert to Islama and paid false propagandist. Odds are I'm right.
> 
> The Jews stole no one's land, they simply took back their ancestral homeland from Arab invaders.
> 
> True story, troll.


You are definitely PT BARNUM material...I have a deed I just found in an ancient Roman Era burial plot in my back yard and  have a deed to Judea to the bearer signed by Augustus himself!

It is mine!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> And I make it clear you are an IslamoNazi liar, an anti Semite, and probably a concert to Islama and paid false propagandist. Odds are I'm right.
> 
> The Jews stole no one's land, they simply took back their ancestral homeland from Arab invaders.
> 
> True story, troll.



You never tell a true story.  All you post are fantasies, like the stupid animation you insist on boring us with.  You are simply an uneducated clown.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And I make it clear you are an IslamoNazi liar, an anti Semite, and probably a concert to Islama and paid false propagandist. Odds are I'm right.
> ...


TRUE STORY..............

Israel is a COUNTRY...........created by the UN IN 1948.   

It still exists.............even after multiple wars and 10's of thousands of rockets fired at them.

And those who attack it.................continue to die as a result..................

TRUE STORY.............DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2015)

And the population of non-Jews in areas under Israeli jurisdiction is growing at a faster rate than the Jewish population.  Currently there are more non-Jews under Jew control than Jews.  

None of the european colonial projects of late 19th and 20th centuries have continued with European rule.  From Algeria to South Africa.  Eventually demographics overcome military power.

TRUE STORY DEAL WITH IT


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> And the population of non-Jews in areas under Israeli jurisdiction is growing at a faster rate than the Jewish population.  Currently there are more non-Jews under Jew control than Jews.
> 
> None of the european colonial projects of late 19th and 20th centuries have continued with European rule.  From Algeria to South Africa.  Eventually demographics overcome military power.
> 
> TRUE STORY DEAL WITH IT


TRUE STORY...........

The Sunni's are killing the Shiites.........
The Sunni's are killing the Sunni's.......
The Kurds killing the Sunni's..........

Are the Muslims populating at a rate to overcome the Muslim on Muslim killing in the region..............along with U.S. air strikes......oops........Syrian air strikes............oops Jordanian air strikes............oops Egyptian air strikes.........oops Saudi Air Strikes in Yemen...........oops......Oman, UAE, Quatar..............OOPS..........

TRUE STORY DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> How would you know being in a haze all the time.............


 _"How would I know..."?_

What kind of a dumbass question is that to make?  I know from reading your dumbass posts.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> TRUE STORY...........
> 
> The Sunni's are killing the Shiites.........
> The Sunni's are killing the Sunni's.......
> ...


Well, here in the US, more terrorist acts were done by Jews (7%), than by Muslims (6%).


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > TRUE STORY...........
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


According to FBI records...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 19, 2015)

US confiscates land all the time via Eminent Domain. 

Obama Administration Makes Attempt to Seize Millions of Acres Across America


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90 of All Terrorist Attacks on U.S. Soil Washington s Blog

Wired reported the same month:

Since 9/11, [Charles Kurzman, Professor of Sociology at University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, writing for the Triangle Center on Terrorism and National Security] and his team tallies, 33 Americans have died as a result of terrorism launched by their Muslim neighbors. During that period, 180,000 Americans were murdered for reasons unrelated to terrorism. In just the past year, the mass shootings that have captivated America’s attention killed 66 Americans, “twice as many fatalities as from Muslim-American terrorism in all 11 years since 9/11,” notes Kurzman’s team.


Since when did the Murder Rate in the United States become a statistic for terrorism...............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2015)

okay...........needed to read the propaganda site down further.......

Based on our review of the approximately *2,400* terrorist attacks on U.S. soil contained within the START database, we determined that approximately *60* were carried out by Muslims.

In other words, approximately _*2.5% *_of all terrorist attacks on U.S. soil between 1970 and 2012 were carried out by Muslims.*  This is a tiny proportion of all attacks.

(We determined that approximately 118 of the terror attacks – or 4.9% – were carried out by Jewish groups such as Jewish Armed Resistance, the Jewish Defense League, Jewish Action Movement, United Jewish Underground and Thunder of Zion. This is _almost twice_ the percentage of Islamic attacks within the United States.  In addition, there were approximately 168 attacks – or 7% – by anti-abortion activists, who tend to be Christian. Fuerzas Armadas de Liberacion Nacional  – a Puerto Rican paramilitary organization –  carried out more than 120 bomb attacks on U.S. targets between 1974 and 1983, and there were some 41 attacks by Cuban exiles, and a number of attacks by other Latin American groups. If we look at worldwide attacks – instead of just attacks on U.S. soil – Sunni Muslims are the main perpetrators of terrorism.  However: 1. Muslims are also the main victims of terror attacks worldwide; and 2. the U.S. backs the most radical types of Sunnis over more moderate Muslims and Arab secularists.)

MY RESPONSE.............SO!  What's this got to do with Israel..............


----------



## Roudy (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And I make it clear you are an IslamoNazi liar, an anti Semite, and probably a concert to Islama and paid false propagandist. Odds are I'm right.
> ...



Said the false propogandist, IslamoNazi loving, terrorist ass kissing troll.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Bullshit chart from a bullshit site.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really,  et al,

This is an example of just how data can be manipulated to present anything you want.



Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The data used by the --- *Princeton University’s Loon Watch* --- to create the pie chart in Posting #537 above, is suppose to depict three important readings from the FBI Database; compiled to make the chart.

Terrorist Attacks
On US Soil
1980 - 2005
"LoonWatch" is a group of anti-Muslim intellectuals that want to mitigate the media outlets and hate-speech that so often accompany anti-Muslim discussions.  And they do it in a reasonable way.

I believe that the chart is derived from the short article "Jewish Extremists Have Committed More Acts Of Terrorism In The US Than Muslim Extremists Thursday, May 2, 2013" on the web.  A more detailed explanation of the 2013 Findings are available at the "_*Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90% of All Terrorist Attacks on US Soil*_."  "The Princeton University’s Loon Watch noted the following notation to the chart from the FBI’s data _(as explained below, this chart is over-simplified … and somewhat inaccurate)_."  Having said that, it is, in reality --- fairly _(in fact more than)_ reasonable for the information it presents.  Yes, for the data it is suppose to represent, it does a reasonably good job.

Key Findings:  1980 - 2005

Approximately *2,400* terrorist attacks on U.S. soil
Approximately *60* (2.5%) were carried out by Muslims.
First, the key here is that the limiting factor was "on US soil."  If one changes that criteria to one that specifies "against US Citizens" then the data model changes significantly.  So, I manipulated the criteria and both expanded and contracted:

"attacks against US Citizens."
but limited it (not to all Arabs Terrorists but to) "Palestinian" (ONLY) Terrorists.
and changed the venue from "US Soil" (3,794,100 sq miles) to the "Middle East" (498,333 sq miles)
What does this new criteria yield for the same time period, yet in an area approximately 6 times smaller, not counting All Muslim attacks, merely Palestinian Attacks:

Approximately *120* non-military terrorist attacks on American Citizens.
Approximately *120* (100%) were carried out by Palestinians.
This --- depending on how you manipulated the parameters of the sample can change the outcomes significantly.  There were several other observations the Loon Watch announced in their 2013 analysis.  It is worth the reading.  But remember that surveys like this are about what is not said --- as it is --- what is said.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 19, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> This is an example of just how data can be manipulated to present anything you want.
> 
> ...




Approximately *120* non-military terrorist attacks on American Citizens.
Approximately *120* (100%) were carried out by Palestinians.

Where these deliberate attacks on American citizens or attacks where they just happened to be?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> This is an example of just how data can be manipulated to present anything you want.
> 
> ...


And what your "manipulative data" doesn't show, is that many of these "acts" you are calling terrorism, are actually "acts" of self defense in response to the occupation and US intervention in that area.

That's as far as I'm going to go with that.  You did say, _"...I believe..."_

I make it a policy not to argue against someone's beliefs.  You are free to believe whatever you want.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bullshit chart from a bullshit site.


Why don't you take that up with the FBI directly?

Tell them they're data base is bullshit.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore,  et al,

These were direct attacks against Civilians and Civilian Objects --- which were protected against attack under Rules #6, #10, and #21, at a minimum, Customary International Humanitarian Law (IHL).



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really,  et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

These were attacks on Civilians, Civilian Objects, of the type and kind:

Civilian Hijacked Aircraft,
Civilian Hijacked Vessels at sea,
Civilian Airport Facilities,
Civilian Restaurants,
US Embassy Facilities,
United Nations Truce Supervisory Organization,
Commuter Buses.
School Buses,
Observation Deck atop the Empire State Building NYC,
University Cafeteria,
*(CORRECTION)*

My totals included a few events that should not be included:  New Total *117*

*(-) April 5, 1986, West Berlin, Germany.*  "La Belle" nightclub in Berlin, Libyan involvement, 
*(-) December 21, 1988, Lockerbie, Scotland.* Pan Am Flight 103, Libyan involvement, 
*(-) February 7, 1991, Incirlik Air Base, Turkey. *Dev Sol members shot and killed a U.S. civilian contractor 
*(-) February 28, 1991, Izmir, Turkey.* Two Dev Sol gunmen shot and wounded a Air Force officer @ residence
*(+)* *October 9, 1994. *Nachshon Wachsman, 19, from New York, was kidnapped and then murdered by Hamas. 
No, they were not American Specific.  But Americans were killed while in a protected status.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really,  et al,

Customary International Humanitarian Law (IHL) does not grant the Palestinian any special dispensation to kill and murder Civilians.



Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really,  et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

These attacks were not self-defense measures by any stretch of the imagination.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 19, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> These were direct attacks against Civilians and Civilian Objects --- which were protected against attack under Rules #6, #10, and #21, at a minimum, Customary International Humanitarian Law (IHL).
> 
> ...


Then it would be disingenuous to call these attacks on Americans.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 19, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Yeah, we've heard that for 30 years.   And Israel has more of their rightful land than ever before, and there are more settlers than ever before.

The anti-Israel people have been proclaiming the eminent death of Israel since the 1940s, and G-d it seems hasn't been on your side, especially since every time you attack them, they beat the snot out of you, and you lose more and more land.   All you can do is try and blame someone like the US.

Well.. keep spouting off all your truisms, in the mean time Israel is taking more land.   Good luck with that.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2015)

Glad to see you support settler colonialism.  Makes it clear what kind of person you are.  Had you been born a few decades ago you would have been an Apartheid supporter.  It took some time, but Apartheid ended eventually.  Good people came around.  Good people will come around on this issue too, eventually.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Glad to see you support settler colonialism.  Makes it clear what kind of person you are.  Had you been born a few decades ago you would have been an Apartheid supporter.  It took some time, but Apartheid ended eventually.  Good people came around.  Good people will come around on this issue too, eventually.



Yes, as a matter of fact, I absolutely support Israel, and hope they conquer the entire ancient land of Israel.   Don't care about Apartheid.  Has no value to me in this conversation.  That's just more red herrings.   

Yes, and you people have claimed that "oh everyone will come around...."   Yes, I'll come around to Israel after they have annexed the entire land of Israel.

Actually the biggest proponent of this should be Russia.  They have shown the way.  Move their people onto Crimea, remove the Tartars, and then Annex it.

Why should Israel not take their rightful land, when Russia using the same "it should be ours because we owned it long ago" argument annexed Crimea?

Israel, should, and I believe will do the same.

As for you... you'll still be here proclaiming the end of Israel until you finally die off and are forgotten like all the nay-sayers for the past 60 years.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2015)

Of course you don't care about Apartheid, you support it.

And, I see you support Israel's behavior in stealing land because it mimics Russia's.  Good man, at least you're honest.

The numbers of people supporting Palestinian (Christians and Muslims by the way) in the world is growing, support for Israel among the young even in the U.S. is declining.   So it appears when dinosaurs like you die out, things will change for the better.

*Young Americans take a dim view of Israel’s actions*

*Young Americans take a dim view of Israel s actions - The Washington Post*


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Of course you don't care about Apartheid, you support it.
> 
> And, I see you support Israel's behavior in stealing land because it mimics Russia's.  Good man, at least you're honest.
> 
> ...



I don't care what "young Americans" have a dim view about either, or how many support Palestine.

Yes, I do.   I think all of you on the left, if you support Russia, then you should support Israel.

It's about time you are intellectually consistent about SOMETHING.

Otherwise, I still don't care what you think, and never will.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore, et al,

Don't be foolish.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore,  et al,
> ...


(COMMENT)

If you are killed in a Palestinian Attack, then you were subject to attack by Palestinians.  You cannot lessen the crime through the defense of "I didn't mean to kill Americans" when in fact the attack on civilians is unlawful to begin with.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> These attacks were not self-defense measures by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Not once have I ever seen you protest the shooting of Palestinian fishermen or farmers, so don't talk to me about your "selective" human rights outrage.

With IHL, the door swings both ways.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> Yeah, we've heard that for 30 years.   And Israel has more of their rightful land than ever before, and there are more settlers than ever before.
> 
> The anti-Israel people have been proclaiming the eminent death of Israel since the 1940s, and G-d it seems hasn't been on your side, especially since every time you attack them, they beat the snot out of you, and you lose more and more land.   All you can do is try and blame someone like the US.
> 
> Well.. keep spouting off all your truisms, in the mean time Israel is taking more land.   Good luck with that.


Catch the fucking clue, God doesn't support narcissistic assholes, who think their shit don't stink.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you don't care about Apartheid, you support it.
> ...



I don't support Russia.  I am a U.S. Army combat veteran, did a tour in Vietnam, why would I support Russia?

As far as "not caring what I think"

The lady doth protest too much, methinks

I know that will go over your head, as do not seem to have much of an education.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 19, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Don't be foolish.
> 
> ...


It is still disingenuous to say that they were attacked when they voluntarily went to Israel's war zone. It is more like collateral damage.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really,  et al,
> ...



So you post a bullshit manipulated chart on terrorism, then disagree with its definition of terrorism?  Hey Dildo, I'm trying to build a rock garden, can I borrow your brain?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 20, 2015)

He


montelatici said:


> Glad to see you support settler colonialism.  Makes it clear what kind of person you are.  Had you been born a few decades ago you would have been an Apartheid supporter.  It took some time, but Apartheid ended eventually.  Good people came around.  Good people will come around on this issue too, eventually.



Apartheid blah blah blah blah, Israel will be ended eventually...blah blah blah...jerk jerk jerk...

Hey Monte, ever noticed, you keep repeating the same bullshit mantra over and over, and people keep laughing at how stupid and mentally ill you are.  Quite a reputation you're building up here.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we've heard that for 30 years.   And Israel has more of their rightful land than ever before, and there are more settlers than ever before.
> ...



Well, then you should feel sorry for the Palestinians and other so called devout Muslims who hate and kill in the name of Mohammad.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 20, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you don't care about Apartheid, you support it.
> ...



And when young Americans grow older and away from the indoctrination in academia, they generally start having a very positive view towards Israel. That's been the pattern.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 So when I use your own links to destroy your islamomoron propaganda and SPAMMING I am not linking to the UN.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You have never posted any part of a UN document that disproves any of my claims.  It would be impossible because my claims are simply what is written on the UN documents.






 No they are what you cherry pick and then manipulate to meet with your POV. When the rest is produced you are left with egg on your face.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> No, you have just posted nonsense you nitwit. I never crawl into a hole, I always make it clear through my posts that you are nitwit.





 Not very structured your English, are you sure you can understand it properly ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And I make it clear you are an IslamoNazi liar, an anti Semite, and probably a concert to Islama and paid false propagandist. Odds are I'm right.
> ...






 Then take it to the Smithsonian and have it verified, the proceeds of the sale would mean you could buy Palestine for the arab muslims and still have enough left over to possibly buy Jordan as well


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And I make it clear you are an IslamoNazi liar, an anti Semite, and probably a concert to Islama and paid false propagandist. Odds are I'm right.
> ...






 You mean the one that shows the muslims getting owned by the infidel


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The pattern has been quite the opposite.  America was nearly 100% pro-Israel 20 years ago, the young were brainwashed into supporting Israel decades ago.  Now the young are reading the news and changing their views.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > No, you have just posted nonsense you nitwit. I never crawl into a hole, I always make it clear through my posts that you are nitwit.
> ...



They are three declarative sentences, in better English than you will ever write.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Bzzzzz wrong. Muslims are intolerant imperialistic savages that are still living in the 7th century.  Palestinians are the bastard children of Islamism and Nazism. 

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

 As you get older you realize the animals Israel is dealing with, and start respecting their perseverance and bravery in the face of Arab Nazi animals who want to commit a second Holocaust on the Jews. 

True story.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Again, the actual experience is the opposite.  The brainwashing Americans undergo tends to wear off after Americans are exposed to the facts regarding the Israeli/Palestine issue.  The polls also disagree with your assertion.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



That hasn't been my experience.   I used to be pretty sympathetic.   But watching them slaughter a jewish driver who got lost....   Changed my view of Palestine.    And seeing them celebrate 9/11, pretty much killed off any and all sympathy for their cause completely.

Whether or not your claims are true, I don't know and don't care.   But for me, as far as I'm concerned, they are animals.  Pure and simply, they are beasts.   Just plain and simple, animals that deserve whatever they get.  No sympathy, no support.

So when you post "illegal settlements" and "Israel confiscated...."  to me that's cause for celebration.  Fewer animals is a plus for all humanity.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Calling Christians and Muslims in Palestine animals and beasts is quite racist.  This what the Nazis would call the Jews.  Also, statements like "Fewer animals is a plus for all humanity." is a genocidal statement and probably should not be permitted.


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


This conflict is producing extremists on both sides. would you call Baruch Goldstein an animal?
*Baruch Goldstein*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search
*Baruch Goldstein*



*Born* (1956-12-09)December 9, 1956
Brooklyn, New York, United States
*Died* February 25, 1994(1994-02-25) (aged 37)
Hebron, West Bank
*Cause of death*
Beaten to death
*Resting place*
Kiryat Arba, across from the Meir Kahane Memorial Park
*Residence* Kiryat Arba
*Other names* Benjamin Goldstein[1]
*Alma mater* Yeshiva University (1977) highest honors, Albert Einstein College of Medicine[1]
*Occupation* Physician (emergency doctor)
*Years active* 11
*Known for* Killing 29 Palestinians and injuring 125
*Religion* Orthodox Judaism
*Spouse(s)* Miriam Goldstein
*Baruch Kopel Goldstein* (Hebrew: *ברוך קופל גולדשטיין*‎; December 9, 1956 – February 25, 1994) was an American-born Israeli physician and religious extremist. He is known for being the mass murderer[2] who perpetrated the 1994 Cave of the Patriarchs massacre in the city of Hebron, killing 29 Palestinian Muslim worshipers and wounding another 125.[3][4]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 20, 2015)

pbel said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


*Cause of death*
Beaten to death


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...





And as the students get older they realise they were fed neo Marxist pro Islamic propaganda and revert to being decent human beings again opposed to Islamic violence and terrorism. Then the read the books frowned on when they were at college and see the truth about the arab/Jew conflict and where its roots really lie. Then they start looking at what is being taught in colleges across the States and start to bring pressure on their representatives to have the curriculum changed. So in another 20 years time the teachings will be back to American values and pro democracy, not neo Marxism and islamonazi propaganda and lies.

I wonder if you mean news like this............


Hamas DID use schools and hospitals in Gaza Strip as human shields Daily Mail Online




Any young person seeing these would immediately ask the question, " why doesn't Israel destroy all the rockets once and for all ?" and then sympathise with the Israelis plight facing these rockets all day and night.


 YOU LOSE AGAIN TO DECENCY AND HUMANITY


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Full of immature childish insults showing a lack of intelligence and command of the English language.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

pbel said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 No he was damaged from seeing the aftermath of Islamic violence one too often. He should have been helped by members of the medical profession before he reached that state. He was not taught to do this sort of thing from an early age, unlike muslims that are.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 21, 2015)

I have also found that my liberal leanings have been eroded by muslim terrorism in the world today. I mean almost all terrorism in modern times is committed by muslims screaming "Allu Akbar" and then blowing themselves up. Sure you do get the isolated Jew or Christian doing it but they are the exception (and are typically sent to jail for life, unlike muslims who are rewarded by governments); most terrorism is islamic today. I believe that israel is facing a terrorist threat, and that moderate muslims have no voice and are not able to do anything at this time. I also think that many are passive beleivers in what the jidaists are doing, so they keep quiet anyway.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...






So you wont complain anymore when others applaud the deaths of islamonazi terrorist scum like the 2000 killed last summer.   WAY TO GO TEAM IDF  take 100 out for me


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So you post a bullshit manipulated chart on terrorism, then disagree with its definition of terrorism?  Hey Dildo, I'm trying to build a rock garden, can I borrow your brain?  Ha ha ha.


The chart wasn't manipulated, nor do I disagree with its findings.  The only manipulation going on, was *RoccoR's* hypothetical smear campaign towards the FBI.

Good luck with your garden.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> I have also found that my liberal leanings have been eroded by muslim terrorism in the world today. I mean almost all terrorism in modern times is committed by muslims screaming "Allu Akbar" and then blowing themselves up.


Wrong!  Less than 2% are committed by Muslims.


----------



## pbel (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Why couldn't you ask your friends in the NutHouse to talk to him?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 21, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > I have also found that my liberal leanings have been eroded by muslim terrorism in the world today. I mean almost all terrorism in modern times is committed by muslims screaming "Allu Akbar" and then blowing themselves up.
> ...


Chart by global research, article by think progress, both make good toilet paper, that's about it.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > I have also found that my liberal leanings have been eroded by muslim terrorism in the world today. I mean almost all terrorism in modern times is committed by muslims screaming "Allu Akbar" and then blowing themselves up.
> ...





 NOPE not what your link says at all, it says less that 2% of terrorist acts in the EU are religiously motivated.  Not all Islamic terrorist attacks are religiously motivated either.

 So you fail thrice over in this link.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





I have no friends in any nuthouse, unlike you who is a certified mental patient.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Chart by global research, article by think progress, both make good toilet paper, that's about it.


Ad hominems are not valid rebuttals, dumbass!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> NOPE not what your link says at all, it says less that 2% of terrorist acts in the EU are religiously motivated.  Not all Islamic terrorist attacks are religiously motivated either.
> 
> So you fail thrice over in this link.


Nice try.

But hey, try again, maybe your luck will change.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


If the attacks are not religiously motivated, why do you call them "Islamic" terrorist attacks?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 21, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Chart by global research, article by think progress, both make good toilet paper, that's about it.
> ...


I just told you, numbskull, "global research" and "think progress" are sites for idiots like you.  Post from a site that isn't used as toilet paper.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 21, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



There was never a time that the Muslim attacks and savagery wasn't religiously motivated. 

From the very beginning it started as an Islamic Nazi movement.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


OK, so you disagree with Phoenall.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 21, 2015)

How so?  "Land" is just smoke and mirrors for the real problem in the ME Israel / Palestine conflict, which is Muslim hatred, violence, intolerance and inability to coexist with non Muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > NOPE not what your link says at all, it says less that 2% of terrorist acts in the EU are religiously motivated.  Not all Islamic terrorist attacks are religiously motivated either.
> ...





Read your link again and see, or cant you read and have to get the 10 year old muslim boy to read for you


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascist who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending it waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> ...


Then when they blow up Israelis they will scream terrorists and the world will say tough titty. Then the world will turn on israel even more to set up end times battle like Jews want. I say turn the whole evil holy land into a glass factory and save the world now


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 No we just have a different definition of what constitutes religious terrorism. I don't see the IRA as being religious when they use terrorism, nor do I see hamas et al as being religious when they use terrorism. They use religion as an excuse or a reason but they are not doing it as a religious observance.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I just told you, numbskull, "global research" and "think progress" are sites for idiots like you.  Post from a site that isn't used as toilet paper.


Your personal feeling towards a particular website, don't mean shit!


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Calling Christians and Muslims in Palestine animals and beasts is quite racist.  This what the Nazis would call the Jews.  Also, statements like "Fewer animals is a plus for all humanity." is a genocidal statement and probably should not be permitted.



Yeah, I don't care what a terrorist supporter thinks is racists.   You simply don't matter.  You support animals, that's fine.  But your opinion has more value than the opinions of the animals themselves.

Too bad.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 22, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> Then when they blow up Israelis they will scream terrorists and the world will say tough titty. Then the world will turn on israel even more to set up end times battle like Jews want. I say turn the whole evil holy land into a glass factory and save the world now



The world often says "tough titty" when people are killed and your Islamist "brethren" will scream what they always scream when slaughtering people ... "Allahu Akbar!"


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



You Muslims have been trying to do that for a while, eh?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I just told you, numbskull, "global research" and "think progress" are sites for idiots like you.  Post from a site that isn't used as toilet paper.
> ...



Neither does your opinion towards a website mean shit, especially when it's used as Internet toilet paper.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 
GR, RT and PressTV are a 3-legged cripple that exists only to attract the not-too-brights who scour the fetid bowels of the Internet for anything that supports their hatred. Dildo evidently qualifies.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



They used schools and hospitals in the camps.  It did not begin with hamas but with arafat decades eariler


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



He's actually an honorary member isn't he?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Founding member.
Papa once told me never to argue with the not-too-brights ... they drag you down to their level and then beat you up with their experience.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 22, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Maybe it's just.................the Fact that the Terrorists are spouting ISLAM AND ANDABAR ANKINBAR........as they blow themselves and anybody near them up..................

*MAYBE!!!!!!!!!
*
What should be call them........buddist monks..........oh I forgot we can't insult them it would hurt their little feelings........Christians......you can hurt their feelings.....that's ok right........


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



According to Tinmore they're freakdom fighters.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



For every Baruch Goldstein there are 100,000 Muslims who are much worse.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> GR, RT and PressTV are a 3-legged cripple that exists only to attract the not-too-brights who scour the fetid bowels of the Internet for anything that supports their hatred. Dildo evidently qualifies.


You're not even qualified to comment on GR.  Your comments are as stupid as telling Michael Jordan how to shoot a basketball.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > GR, RT and PressTV are a 3-legged cripple that exists only to attract the not-too-brights who scour the fetid bowels of the Internet for anything that supports their hatred. Dildo evidently qualifies.
> ...


 
 Brilliant response! Fuckin' brilliant!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > GR, RT and PressTV are a 3-legged cripple that exists only to attract the not-too-brights who scour the fetid bowels of the Internet for anything that supports their hatred. Dildo evidently qualifies.
> ...



Big mouth strikes again!

 Global Research 

Globalresearch.ca (also under the domain name globalresearch.org) may best be described as a left-wing equivalent to WND. It is the website of the Montreal-based non-profit The Centre for Research on Globalisation (CRG), founded by Michel Chossudovsky. While seeming sincere with it’s own self description, “as an “independent research and media organization.” It is anything but.

Despite presenting itself as a source of scholarly analysis, globalresearch.ca mostly consists of polemics many of which accept (and use) conspiracy theories, pseudoscience and propaganda.

The prevalent conspiracist strand relates to global power-elites (primarily governments and corporations) and their New World Order. Specific featured conspiracy theories include those addressing 9/11, vaccines, genetic modification, Zionism, HAARP, global warming, and David Kelly. Analyses of these issues tend follow the lines of the site's political biases.

B’nai Brith Canada discovered that there were comments on a forum moderated by Chossudovsky in which he questioned how many Jews actually died in the Holocaust, if any at all! Chossudovsky claimed that those comments and the forum are completely separate from the views Global Research, even though he controls both sites. Chussodovsky himself believes that US had knowledge of the 9/11 attacks before they happened, Washington has Weapons that could control the weather (AKA HARRP), and that the Large US Banks purposely destroyed the US Economy in 2008.

In Mike Karadjis' 2000 book _Bosnia, Kosova, and the West_, Chossudovsky is referred to as a "pro-Milošević leftist", as well as accused of "systematically distorting events in Albania and the wars in the Balkans in the 1990s".

A 2005 article in _The Jewish Tribune_ has criticized GlobalResearch.ca as "rife with anti-Jewish conspiracy theory and Holocaust denial." B'nai Brith Canada had complained that there were comments on a forum moderated by Chossudovsky that questioned how many Jews died in the Holocaust. Chossudovsky responded that there was a disclaimer that the website was not to be held responsible for the views expressed in the forum, and he had the comment removed. He also said that he was of Jewish heritage and would be one of the last people to condone antisemitic views.[6] The same article also reported that B'nai Brith Canada wrote a letter to the University of Ottawa asking for the university "to conduct its own investigation of this propagandist site."[6]

In a 2006 op-ed by Terry O'Neill in the conservative Canadian news magazine, _Western Standard_, Chossudovsky was included on the list of "Canada's nuttiest professors, those whose absurdity stands head and shoulders above their colleagues."[7] Listed alongside Chossudovsky were Sunera Thobani, Shannon Bell, John McMurtry, Shadia Drury, Taiaiake Alfred, Leo Panitch, Kathleen Mahoney, Thomas Homer-Dixon, Sophie Quigley, and Joel Bakan. Specifically, the op-ed referred to GlobalResearch.ca as "anti-U.S. and anti-globalization"[7] and criticized Chussodovsky's thesis and views — namely: that the U.S. had knowledge of the September 11 attacks before they happened; that Washington had weapons that could influence climate change; and lastly, that the large banking institutions are the cause of the collapse of smaller economies — as "wild-eyed conspiracy theories".[7]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


A 2005 article in _The Jewish Tribune_ has criticized GlobalResearch.ca...​
Surprise....Surprise....Surprise....!!!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Yeah, the founder of global research believes that 9-11 was an inside job.  

Surprise surpise. Another nutjob for Palestine.


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Ok, and ?


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > GR, RT and PressTV are a 3-legged cripple that exists only to attract the not-too-brights who scour the fetid bowels of the Internet for anything that supports their hatred. Dildo evidently qualifies.
> ...



That's rich, coming from the guy who compared Nazis Gassing Jews to the IDF using tear gas as a means of riot dispersal


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 22, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Global Research
> ...



Oops:
In a 2006 op-ed by Terry O'Neill in the conservative Canadian news magazine, _Western Standard_, Chossudovsky was included on the list of "Canada's nuttiest professors, those whose absurdity stands head and shoulders above their colleagues." Specifically, the op-ed referred to GlobalResearch.ca as "anti-U.S. and anti-globalization" and criticized Chussodovsky's thesis and views — namely: that the U.S. had knowledge of the September 11 attacks before they happened; that Washington had weapons that could influence climate change; and lastly, that the large banking institutions are the cause of the collapse of smaller economies — as "wild-eyed conspiracy theories".


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Big mouth strikes again!
> 
> Global Research
> 
> ...


You're losing it!

Your bullshit little smear campaigns might have a little more punch, if you stopped repeating yourself and saying the same god-damn thing you just got done saying.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Oops:
> In a 2006 op-ed by Terry O'Neill in the conservative Canadian news magazine, _Western Standard_, Chossudovsky was included on the list of "Canada's nuttiest professors, those whose absurdity stands head and shoulders above their colleagues." Specifically, the op-ed referred to GlobalResearch.ca as "anti-U.S. and anti-globalization" and criticized Chussodovsky's thesis and views — namely: that the U.S. had knowledge of the September 11 attacks before they happened; that Washington had weapons that could influence climate change; and lastly, that the large banking institutions are the cause of the collapse of smaller economies — as "wild-eyed conspiracy theories".


You fuckers really love your ad hominems. 

I would to, if I had no ability to debate an issue.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

toastman said:


> That's rich, coming from the guy who compared Nazis Gassing Jews to the IDF using tear gas as a means of riot dispersal


Still trying to tell that same old lie.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Oops:
> ...



Except I didn't say that but rather quoted Terry O'neill in the Canadian News mag, Western Standard, published on the University of Toronto's Psych website:

Canada s nuttiest professors


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Big mouth strikes again!
> ...



The founder of Global Research actually believes that the US govt. has weapons that can control and change the weather.  Now if only they found something to cure Dildo Bill's stupidity.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Oops:
> ...



^^^^^
Dildo having a mental breakdown after his nutjob website got exposed.


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > That's rich, coming from the guy who compared Nazis Gassing Jews to the IDF using tear gas as a means of riot dispersal
> ...


It's not a lie, it's the truth, whivh deluded pro Palestinians like you are allergic to


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2015)

Here you go Billo, you're going to need some of this after kissing so much Palestinian ass....


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

toastman said:


> It's not a lie, it's the truth, whivh deluded pro Palestinians like you are allergic to


Of coarse its a lie!  That's_ your_ comparison.  At least have the balls to take ownership over the things you say.

_Go Ducks!_


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

toastman said:


> Here you go Billo, you're going to need some of this after kissing so much Palestinian ass....


So, you've been looking at Palestinian ass?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^
> Dildo having a mental breakdown after his nutjob website got exposed.


The only thing "exposed", is your lack of an argument.


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a lie, it's the truth, whivh deluded pro Palestinians like you are allergic to
> ...



You mean go Habs !

Although I did predict a Anaheim - Montreal final.

Lets go back to that day. You were comparing Israel to Nazis, and I made a list of comments like "Let me know when Israel does (something the Nazis did)
One of those comments was 'Let me know when Israel gasses the Palestinians.


You responded with something like "Oh really?" followed by a video of the IDF using tear gas during a Palestinian riot. 

Would you say that is accurate ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





 I forgot that one.
 The one I like is the pallywood picture of the arab muslim man running towards the other one on the floor and the tennis ball "bullet" travelling towards him that allegedly turned round and hit him in the back. The retard still denies that the clearly marked tennis ball is the bullet


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Big mouth strikes again!
> ...






 You have totally lost it and will now slink away, or do you flounce, because you have been shown to be a complete idiot.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Oops:
> ...






 Problem is it shows the extent your source goes to and in the process shows that it is not trustworthy.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> ...







 More substance induced fantasy that has pretty pink spiders and baby blue elephants romping in the daisies


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > That's rich, coming from the guy who compared Nazis Gassing Jews to the IDF using tear gas as a means of riot dispersal
> ...






 What LIE   we all saw it and your comments afterwards. It was only when it was pointed out the gas was non lethal capsicum that you back pedalled and tried to change your story.

 STOP LYING


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 They have it is grey and fits a Magnum 45.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a lie, it's the truth, whivh deluded pro Palestinians like you are allergic to
> ...





 You were asked if that was your answer to the comparison between the Nazis gas chambers and the IDF gas chambers and you said it was.


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Just as a matter of interest Phoney,the Israelis have invented a weapon that shoots around corners...fact.steve.      www.youtube.com/watch?v=48ozk9-z-m4

theliq Educating Zionists Terrorists even in Britain and Worldwide.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What LIE   we all saw it and your comments afterwards. It was only when it was pointed out the gas was non lethal capsicum that you back pedalled and tried to change your story.
> 
> STOP LYING


I've never changed my story.  You and the canuck keep taking what I said out of context and applying a new meaning that you just made up.

I know what my intent was and its not what you claim.  So fuck off!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> You were asked if that was your answer to the comparison between the Nazis gas chambers and the IDF gas chambers and you said it was.


So you didn't even see the post canuck was referring to?

Somebody was discussing the Nazis gassing the Jews and I posted a picture of the IDF gassing international reporters and Palestinian's.  My intent was to show the Israeli's gassing the Pals, not the Israeli's gassing the Pals, like the Nazis gassed the Jews.  But you and canuck had to take off in a completely different direction, that had nothing to do with my point.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Problem is it shows the extent your source goes to and in the process shows that it is not trustworthy.


More like the extent to what you'll go to, to spin what was said into something else.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...







 Can it fire tennis ball bullets and steer them into a 180 so they hit a running terrorist in the back leaving a small entry and nothing else.     He used a pallywood picture as evidence


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What LIE   we all saw it and your comments afterwards. It was only when it was pointed out the gas was non lethal capsicum that you back pedalled and tried to change your story.
> ...






 You said it was proof of the Jews using lethal gas on the arab muslims, until your stupidity was finally hammered into youir addled head.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You were asked if that was your answer to the comparison between the Nazis gas chambers and the IDF gas chambers and you said it was.
> ...






 Then why is my reply to the post still on the thread, You claimed that the Jews were gassing the arab muslims like the Nazis gassed the Jews and provided the video as your proof. You then faced ridicule and piss taking over your stupid comparison and tried to save face and failed.

 You are a total moron and cant see that your Jew hatred is ruling your life


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Funny hockey story I have for you. My work allows me the opportunity to meet all kinds of celebrities and famous people.  A professional hockey player and his wife came to my office one day. Good looking tall guy and beautiful "ten" wife.  After our business concluded, I wanted to inject some humor to remove the seriousness, so I said "I'm surprised you have such great teeth, most Canadians I know are passionate about hockey, have played it all their life and have at least a few front teeth missing as evidence of their devotion. The guy laughed back at me and removed an entire front top row of false teeth and showed it to me, "so what do you think this is?!"


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

pbel said:


> The Israeli Regime of Nut&Yahoo and his fascist Right Wing Gang is again Stealing Land from unarmed oppressed Palestinian civilians against all norms of war in todays world...The Fascists who really run the Right Wing Gang came to Israel from Mother Russia which too steals land with impunity! Its always like this with Fascists, I'm just ashamed that my American taxes have supported a state that has attacked all its neighbors in pursuit of ME military dominance...Iran with hidden nukes, Saudi Arabia on the Jihadist hit list defending its waning influence as fires are spreading all over as Populism via Islam is overthrowing Western influenced governments...
> 
> When the dust clears Israel will be in danger because above all she has wanted an East/West war;  in the next generation she will get her wish if she doesn't accept a two state solution and give back what she stole beyond the Green-Line in nineteen sixty seven Land- Grab!
> 
> ...


No one cares about the Palestinians. Let them strap on a few more vests and control their own population

Sirhan B Sirhan


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Sirhan Sirhan?  Why would you even mention him?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Which official document said: "Palestine and Palestinians are a relatively new phenomenon"?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

*Probably this one from 1922.*
*


PALESTINE.*​*CORRESPONDENCE 
WITH THE
PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
AND THE 
ZIONIST ORGANISATION.​*​*Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
JUNE, 1922.
LONDON:​*

​*PUBLISHED BY HIS MAJESTY'S STATIONERY OFFICE.
To be purchased directly from H.M. STATIONERY OFFICE, at the
following address:
Adastra House, Kingsway, London, W.C. 2; 120, George Street, Edinburgh:
York Street, Manchester; 1, St. Andre's Crescent, Cardiff;
15, Donegall Square West, Belfast; or through any Bookseller​*​
* Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the People of Palestine full control of their own affairs could be acceptable. -  

*
- See more at: UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization British policy in Palestine Churchill White Paper - UK documentation Cmd. 1700 Non-UN document excerpts 1 July 1922


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sirhan Sirhan?  Why would you even mention him?






 Why would you bring up OFF TOPIC south Africa to spam and troll the board with ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> *Probably this one from 1922.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...






 And you forget the People of Palestine in 1922 were the Jews, the arab muslims thought of themselves as Syrians or Egyptians until 1964 when Arafat stole the term to give his terrorist group some credibility.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> *Probably this one from 1922.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and at the bottom of your document, under "assessment of the Arab claims", it says:

"The concept of a Palestinian people and country is a relatively new phenomenon, as they never had any sovernty over the land".

Ha ha ha. What a fuckin' dufus, your own document mocks the idea of a Palestinian people.

Let me ask you, do you have this thing tucked up Uranus or something?  I ask a question and you instantly pull it out and post it for the millionth time. What a fuckin' troll you are. Do you get paid for doing this, looser?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > *Probably this one from 1922.*
> ...



In 1922, a modern Palestinian state was, in fact, a relatively new concept.  So was the idea of a European colony in Palestine.  What's your point.  You are such an ignorant p.o.s. You blather personal insults, your grammar and spelling is that of a poor elementary school student.  Do tou think anyone but your similarly situated ziomaniacs take you seriously.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > *Probably this one from 1922.*
> ...



No, the people of Palestine were Arab Palestinian people as shown in the correspondence.  The Jews were Zionists and were represented by the Zionist Organization, also as stated in the correspondence. I guess your case of cognizant dissonance is getting worse. LOL


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 What European colony as the Jews came from all over the world, many from the M.E. itself. The only colonists were the illegal arab muslim immigrants.

 Did you know your inventor had a mental illness that caused him to see and hear things and to have violent mood swings


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





Nope the Jews were the original Palestinians and the term was used as you use Zionist today. The arab musl;ims called themselves Syrians or Egyptians until 1960.

 And here is what your link is, read it and take it in

A *white paper* is an authoritative report or guide informing in a concise manner about a complex issue and presenting the issuing body's philosophy on the matter. It is meant to help readers understand an issue, solve a problem, or make a decision.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How many times do I have to slap you around with your own propaganda, you terrorist worshiping bitch?

A 364 of 3 September 1947

163. *The Arabs of Palestine *consider themselves as having a "natural" right to that country, although* they have not been in possession of it as a sovereign nation.*

166. The desire of the Arab people of Palestine to safeguard their national existence is a very natural desire. However, *Palestinian nationalism, as distinct from Arab nationalism, is itself a relatively new phenomenon, which appeared only after the division of the "Arab rectangle" by the settlement of the First World War.*

175. The Peel Commission, in referring to the matter, had noted in its report that "there was a time when Arab statesmen were willing to consider giving Palestine to the Jews, provided that the rest of Arab Asia was free. That condition was not fulfilled then, but it is on the eve of fulfilment now".


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So, what does that have to do with the right of the people of Palestine to be treated the same as other people of the former Ottoman territories.  What's your point?  Because Palestinian nationalism was a recent phenomenon in 1922, it negates their right under Article 22 of the LoN Covenant?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Exactly.  The land was conquered Ottoman territory and after 700 years of Ottoman rule the conquering powers decided to give all of the land to Muslims, except for less than 1% was designated as the Jewish homeland, to which the land originally belonged.  The Jews had maintained a love and presence in the land for over 3000 years.  It is not up to a bunch of intolerant savage Arabs who are invaders themselves to make those kinds of decisions regarding land which wasn't ruled by Arabs for 700 years.  Get with the program.



UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization British policy in Palestine Churchill White Paper - UK documentation Cmd. 1700 Non-UN document excerpts 1 July 1922 

4. With regard to Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, I am to observe that this Article, in so far as it applies to territories severed from the Ottoman Empire, has been interpreted by the Principal Allied Powers in Articles 94 to 97 of the Treaty of Sevres, Syria and Iraq are explicitly referred to in Article 94 of that Treaty as having been provisionally recognised as Independent States, in accordance with* the fourth paragraph of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations. Article 95, on the other hand, makes no such reference to Palestine. The reason for this is that, as stated in that Article, the Mandatory is to be responsible for putting into effect the Declaration originally made on the 2nd November, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a National Home for the Jewish people. *


6. *Your Delegation and the community which they represent, imperfectly apprehend the interpretation placed by His Majesty's Government upon the policy of the National Home for the Jewish people. *This interpretation was publicly given in Palestine on the 3rd June, 1921, by the High Commissioner in the following words :—

" These words (National Home) mean that the Jews, who are a people scattered throughout the world, but whose hearts are always turned to Palestine should be enabled to found here their home, and that some amongst them, within the limits fixed by numbers and the interests of the present population, should come to Palestine in order to help by their resources and efforts to develop the country to the advantage of all its inhabitants."

This interpretation was endorsed by the Secretary of State in his speech to the House of Commons on the 14th June, 1921. Mr. Churchill is reluctant to believe that your Delegation, or the people whom they represent, can entertain any objection in principle to the policy as thus interpreted.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > *Probably this one from 1922.*
> ...



Why did the Christians and Muslims call themselves the people of Palestine in their correspondence with Britain in 1922 as shown in the letters?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Exactly.  The land was conquered Ottoman territory and after 700 years of Ottoman rule the conquering powers decided to give all of the land to Muslims, except for less than 1% was designated as the Jewish homeland, to which the land originally belonged.  The Jews had maintained a love and presence in the land for over 3000 years.  It is not up to a bunch of intolerant savage Arabs who are invaders themselves to make those kinds of decisions regarding land which wasn't ruled by Arabs for 700 years.  Get with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well it seems that the interpretation, stated in the letter (which was not validated by the LoN or later by the UN) was incorrect as the UN confirms that Palestine was a Class A Mandate. It was only because of the "mass movement of Jews to Palestine" after the Nazis came to power that it would require "the devising of solutions outside the framework of the normal evolution of a Class A Mandate".  As A/364 confirms:

"15. It is not without significance that only since the rise of nazism to power in Germany, with the resultant mass movement of Jews to Palestine, has the Palestine question become sufficiently acute to require the devising of solutions outside the framework of the normal evolution *of an "A" Mandate*. Thus, all of the significant solutions devised for Palestine are of comparatively recent origin."

A 364 of 3 September 1947


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Big deal.  Point is 99% of the land was established as Muslim Arab states, and Israel became the Jewish state. 

There were no Palestinians or Palestinians people nor did the "Arab people of Palestine" have any sovereignty over the land at any time.  The reason the land was allocated to the Jews was because Jews had maintained a presence throughout the millennia, and the land is holier for them than it is any other religion.

Israel has been the Jewish state for over 65 years now and succeeding and thriving.  Move on, or keep spouting your lies and hatred, who gives a shit, Israel will continue moving forward Achmed.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

The Europeans had no sovereignty either.  They were colonists.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

I just state fact, Ruddy.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Are you stooopid or blind? It says: *"PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION*"  

Jews weren't Arabs, dickhead.  In 1922, there was going to be a Jewish Palestine, which is today's Israel, and an Arab Palestine which is today's Jordan.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Europeans had no sovereignty either.  They were colonists.



A 364 of 3 September 1947


163. *The Arabs of Palestine *consider themselves as having a "natural" right to that country, although* they have not been in possession of it as a sovereign nation.*


166. The desire of the Arab people of Palestine to safeguard their national existence is a very natural desire. However, *Palestinian nationalism, as distinct from Arab nationalism, is itself a relatively new phenomenon, which appeared only after the division of the "Arab rectangle" by the settlement of the First World War.*


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

So what.  


Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Europeans had no sovereignty either.  They were colonists.
> ...



What does that prove?  That Europeans had a right to colonize the land and evict the Christians and Muslims?  You are a nutcase.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Monte you haven't stated fact since your sock appeared on this forum.  You post edited documents, lies, false propaganda, and neo Nazi garbage, all because you hate Jews more than you love life.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> So what.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> ...



The land didn't belong to the Arabs for them to be colonized.  As I clearly showed, the Jews kept a presence for 3000 years.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Monte you haven't stated fact since your sock appeared on this forum.  You post edited documents, lies, false propaganda, and neo Nazi garbage, all because you hate Jews more than you love life.



I have only stated fact.  You only spout propaganda.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > So what.
> ...



The Muslims and Christians owned more than 85% of the land after the Europeans bought as much as they could afford.  Then they stole the rest.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Europeans had no sovereignty either.  They were colonists.


Hah?  When will you get it right, lamebrain?  The land was Ottoman territory for 700 years and then the Ottomans were defeated by the Europeans, who then proceeded to divide the conquered land into the many shithole Muslim states we see today.  Arabs themselves spread out over the region by invading and slaughtering people, they were no less barbaric than the Ottomans, just not as effective militarily.  

You know who didn't have sovereignty over the land for 700 years?  Arabs and their newly invented name "Palestinians".


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The people who stole were those that invaded, raped, looted and slaughtered in the Jewish holy land, aka the Arabs.

Mahmoud, your propaganda is failing, and you are flailing.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

The Europeans Jews didn't have sovereignty over the land either. At least the Christians and Muslims owned more than 85% of it in 1943.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You have been drinking too much.  Fact is not propaganda.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Monte you haven't stated fact since your sock appeared on this forum.  You post edited documents, lies, false propaganda, and neo Nazi garbage, all because you hate Jews more than you love life.
> ...


What fact was that?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Europeans Jews didn't have sovereignty over the land either. At least the Christians and Muslims owned more than 85% of it in 1943.



You mean after they invaded they ended up owning more land.  Sure, that's how Muslim animals operate.  They pulled the same shit in Lebanon and Egypt.  In Israel they invaded illegally in the hundreds of thousands in the late 18th century and early 19th as observed by legitimate sources.  That's how Jerusalem changed from majority Jewish in 1850's to majority Muslim in early 19th.  THEY INVADED. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Last I checked almost everybody on this board thinks you're a disgusting propagandist and a Jew hater.

Some self reflection is in order, but since you bigots have no self respect or shame, you keep humiliating yourself in public.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

toastman said:


> You mean go Habs !
> 
> Although I did predict a Anaheim - Montreal final.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Then why is my reply to the post still on the thread, You claimed that the Jews were gassing the arab muslims like the Nazis gassed the Jews and provided the video as your proof. You then faced ridicule and piss taking over your stupid comparison and tried to save face and failed.
> 
> You are a total moron and cant see that your Jew hatred is ruling your life


Maybe one day junior, when you grow up, you might start acting like a responsible adult.  But until then, you're just a little lying 15 year old whose morally bankrupt.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> You said it was proof of the Jews using lethal gas on the arab muslims, until your stupidity was finally hammered into youir addled head.


Never said that asshole, but you keep lying anyway.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 Their rights under the LoN Covenant were upheld at all times, they themselves decided to make illegal demands that they knew would result in violence. They did not learn any lessons from their constant attacks and are still in the same position they were in 1923. The people of Palestine as you call them are proven illegal migrants that flooded in on the promise of work when the crops failed in Syria and Egypt.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 They didn't they called themselves Syrians, they used the term to mean MANDATE FOR PALESTINE and already had the name south Syria for the new Jew and Christian free state.    Their battle cry  was First the Saturday people, then the Sunday people.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then why is my reply to the post still on the thread, You claimed that the Jews were gassing the arab muslims like the Nazis gassed the Jews and provided the video as your proof. You then faced ridicule and piss taking over your stupid comparison and tried to save face and failed.
> ...






 Making you a spoilt brat of 12 who stamps their feet and throws themselves to the floor when they cant get their own way. Will have to start calling you Cartman


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You said it was proof of the Jews using lethal gas on the arab muslims, until your stupidity was finally hammered into youir addled head.
> ...






 No LIE as it is still there for all to see.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.  The land was conquered Ottoman territory and after 700 years of Ottoman rule the conquering powers decided to give all of the land to Muslims, except for less than 1% was designated as the Jewish homeland, to which the land originally belonged.  The Jews had maintained a love and presence in the land for over 3000 years.  It is not up to a bunch of intolerant savage Arabs who are invaders themselves to make those kinds of decisions regarding land which wasn't ruled by Arabs for 700 years.  Get with the program.
> ...







 MORE RACIST LIES as International Law granted the Jews of the world the right to migrate to Palestine and create their National Home. The Lon and later the UN should have sent in heavily armed troops to push the arab muslim illegal immigrants back to Syria and placed garrisons along the borders of Israel. It has always been the arab muslims resorting to violence and terrorism that has caused the problems because of their religious belief that all the world is Islamic owned land.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Europeans had no sovereignty either.  They were colonists.






 No they were invited migrants who owned the land held in trust for them. The GREEDY ARROGANT arab muslims want everything and they are now finding they cant have it.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I just state fact, Ruddy.






 NO YOU LIE LIKE A CHEAP ARAB RUG


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> So what.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> ...






 They evicted themselves if you read the reports, the one prepared to live in peace are still Israeli citizens, the ones resorting to violence are landless illegal immigrants.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Monte you haven't stated fact since your sock appeared on this forum.  You post edited documents, lies, false propaganda, and neo Nazi garbage, all because you hate Jews more than you love life.
> ...






 You post edited documents, lies, false propaganda, and neo Nazi garbage, all because you hate Jews more than you love life.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 NO they possessed it, which means they stole it from the original owners, and the MANDATE FOR PALESTINE decreed that the land was for the Jewish National Home and was held in trust by the LoN until such as they could declare independence and stand on their own feet. At that date the land became Jewish national land.  Try reading other history reports other than islamomoron propaganda ones.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Then you have been smoking too much hashish


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You said it was proof of the Jews using lethal gas on the arab muslims, until your stupidity was finally hammered into youir addled head.
> ...






 But you did and then ended up with egg on your face when it was shown to be capsicum and non lethal.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That is not what the Mandate said.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 LINK ?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No. It doesn't work that way.  You Phoeny need to provide some neutral source that claims that the LoN and/or the Mandate for Palestine stated that the land in Palestine was held in trust by the British so that it could be given to the European Jews at the expense of 95% of the population (which was Christian and Muslim) at the time.  

You will have a hard time finding anything of the sort.  While that was probably the criminal intent of the British, putting it in writing or even stating the intention of committing such a crime against 95% of the population would have sunk the whole criminal colonial project.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The Avalon Project The Palestine Mandate


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 MANDATE FOR PALESTINE Abdul that became international law. It even gave the co-ordinates of the land allocated as the Jewish National home.


 Delineating the final geographical area of Palestine designated for the Jewish National Home on September 16, 1922, as described by the Mandatory:


PALESTINE



INTRODUCTORY.


POSITION, ETC.​

Palestine lies on the western edge of the continent of Asia between Latitude 30º N. and 33º N., Longitude 34º 30’ E. and 35º 30’ E.

On the North it is bounded by the French Mandated Territories of Syria and Lebanon, on the East by Syria and Trans-Jordan, on the South-west by the Egyptian province of Sinai, on the South-east by the Gulf of Aqaba and on the West by the Mediterranean. The frontier with Syria was laid down by the Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its delimitation was ratified in 1923. Briefly stated, the boundaries are as follows: -

_ North_. – From Ras en Naqura on the Mediterranean eastwards to a point west of Qadas, thence in a northerly direction to Metulla, thence east to a point west of Banias.

_ East_. – From Banias in a southerly direction east of Lake Hula to Jisr Banat Ya’pub, thence along a line east of the Jordan and the Lake of Tiberias and on to El Hamme station on the Samakh-Deraa railway line, thence along the centre of the river Yarmuq to its confluence with the Jordan, thence along the centres of the Jordan, the Dead Sea and the Wadi Araba to a point on the Gulf of Aqaba two miles west of the town of Aqaba, thence along the shore of the Gulf of Aqaba to Ras Jaba.

_ South_. – From Ras Jaba in a generally north-westerly direction to the junction of the Neki-Aqaba and Gaza-Aqaba Roads, thence to a point west-north-west of Ain Maghara and thence to a point on the Mediterranean coast north-west of Rafa.

_ West_. – The Mediterranean Sea.




The Avalon Project The Palestine Mandate



*The Palestine Mandate*
*The Council of the League of Nations:*
Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and

Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers,* in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people*, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country; and

Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country



*ART. 4.*
An appropriate Jewish agency shall be recognised as a public body for the purpose of advising and co-operating with the Administration of Palestine in such economic, social and other matters as may *affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine*, and, subject always to the control of the Administration to assist and take part in the development of the country.

The Zionist organization, so long as its organization and constitution are in the opinion of the Mandatory appropriate, shall be recognised as such agency. It shall take steps in consultation with His Britannic Majesty's Government to secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist* in the establishment of the Jewish national home.
*
*ART. 6.*
*The Administration of Palestine, while ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced,* shall facilitate Jewish immigration* under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency referred to in Article 4, *close settlement by Jews on the land, including State lands and waste lands *not required for public purposes


ART. 7.
The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.



 An official document that can be cross referenced with the many others making it unbiased and neutral.

 YOU LOSE AGAIN abdul*


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







  Which says


*The Palestine Mandate*
*The Council of the League of Nations:*
Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and

Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country; and

Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country; and 

Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have selected His Britannic Majesty as the Mandatory for Palestine; and

Whereas the mandate in respect of Palestine has been formulated in the following terms and submitted to the Council of the League for approval; and

Whereas His Britannic Majesty has accepted the mandate in respect of Palestine and undertaken to exercise it on behalf of the League of Nations in conformity with the following provisions; and

Whereas by the afore-mentioned Article 22 (paragraph 8), it is provided that the degree of authority, control or administration to be exercised by the Mandatory, not having been previously agreed upon by the Members of the League, shall be explicitly defined by the Council of the League Of Nations;


 Clear enough for you or do you want taking through it word by word.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> No LIE as it is still there for all to see.


And what they see, is me not saying what you claim.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No LIE as it is still there for all to see.
> ...






 No they see you getting caught out again and leaving with egg on your face.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

You are the one that makes things up.


----------



## Roudy (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (May 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Oops:
> ...



Ones credibility is certainly pertinent to the value of ones opinions. Chussodovsky's - and by extension Global Research's - has been vetted and found wanting.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 3, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Ones credibility is certainly pertinent to the value of ones opinions. Chussodovsky's - and by extension Global Research's - has been vetted and found wanting.
> View attachment 40737


Ad hominems, are not valid rebuttals.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> No they see you getting caught out again and leaving with egg on your face.


Then it shouldn't be too hard for you to post that "catch", so we can all see for ourselves?


----------



## Roudy (May 3, 2015)

Global Research = Internet Compost.


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No they see you getting caught out again and leaving with egg on your face.
> ...






 Do you mean yours like the IDF gassing just as the Nazis did, or how about the tennis ball sized bullet that was in front of the young man and did a 180 and hit him in the back leaving a small hole. The best was the bird sat on a rock as bullets flew thick and fast around it.    Just 3 of your fails because you allow your Jew Hatred to cloud your ability to think straight


----------

